# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán > Nam CNC shop >  HCM - Nam CNC shop

## Nam CNC

Mục mua bán này từ bây giờ sẽ là trang duy nhất bán hàng của Nam cnc , sẽ cập nhật hàng hóa vào trang đầu tiên để tiện theo dõi 

**** Hàng còn hình còn , mất hình mất hàng ...quên hàng đã bán hoặc không muốn bán nữa...hehehe.


1--- Combo KR30 của hãng THK

- bản rộng 60 dài , dài tầm 480mm
- hành trình 230mm , visme bi phi 10mm, ren 10mm
- 2 block trượt dài 4 lổ ốc M5
- đầy đủ nắp bích che chắn
- hàng mới và chất lượng đánh giá trên 95%


Giá 1tr6 /1 bộ ( ship thường cộng thêm 50K ) , có rất nhiều bộ nhưng chỉ bán 3 bộ , muốn mua nhiều hơn phải mua giá cao hơn !!!












Ghi chú , giá cả hàng hóa đã rõ ràng xin vui lòng đừng trả giá 


Nam 0908415648  

chủ tài khoản : Nguyễn Thị Trà My
tài khoản       : 0071000771533
Ngân hàng Vietcombank chi nhánh HCM

----------

tran_cuong

----------


## terminaterx300

bán hết nhà ông cũng éo đủ tiền đú đâu đừng ham  :Wink:

----------

tran_cuong

----------


## anhthai20121991

Dụ này kì nha a Nam.mua càng nhiều giá càng cao.kk..

----------

tran_cuong

----------


## Nam CNC

hàng hóa có kế hoạch hết rồi , các bác mua là vỡ kết hoạch hết chỉ trừ khi các bác chịu chơi bồi thường kế hoạch của em thì em giải quyết thôi hehehe... hàng này mới như thế nói mới 100% vẫn tin ấy chứ , mà giá mới thì ... thôi bỏ qua đi . Em nghĩ vẫn có nhiều đối tượng chấp nhận mua giá cao để mua nhiều vì họ có những kế hoạch kiếm được rất nhiều xèng từ những bộ này... ví dụ như máy in 3D dạng in resin bằng tia UV chẳng hạn hehehe... nói chơi thôi , em chỉ muốn bán 3 bộ dôi dư ra chứ đâu phải lúc nào muốn có là có , nhất là những bộ nó leng keng như thế này.


Nè chú Nam mập , cần đú thì tui cũng đú được , nhưng chưa phải lúc này , lúc nào mà chú khô máu thì tui mới chơi hehehe .... ngu gì , tạm thời gạt bỏ giấc mơ thôi .

----------

tran_cuong

----------


## Nam CNC

--- 2 bộ đã có anh tranminhlong đặt hàng rồi ạ , qua lễ em sẽ chuyển hàng , lựa cho anh 2 bộ mới nhất và đóng hàng cho anh trước. Cảm ơn anh Cường.

Giá như trao đổi là 3.3tr cho 2 bộ bao gồm ship luôn , khuyến mãi cho anh 2 khớp nối 6-8 cảm ơn anh là khách mở hàng Nam CnC shop

----------

tran_cuong

----------


## luongtu1983

Để em bộ còn lại nha, sdt 0983335463

----------

tran_cuong

----------


## luongtu1983

Em mới nt cho anh

----------

Nam CNC, tran_cuong

----------


## Nam CNC

chốt luôn , xong hết 3 bộ nha , cảm ơn các bạn, để khỏi phân bì trước sau , em cũng tặng cho chú luongtu1983 1 khớp nối kèm theo.

----------

tran_cuong

----------


## luongtu1983

Dạ, cảm ơn anh Nam CNC, anh có khớp nối 10-12 thì để em 2 cái luôn nha

----------

tran_cuong

----------


## tranminhlong

ok.thanks bac Namcnc.mặc dù khô máu nhưng thấy bộ đẹp cũng phải ráng cố mà gom.

----------

Nam CNC, tran_cuong

----------


## Nam CNC

@lluongtu1983 , ngày mai đến lấy hàng rồi lục cái túi khớp nối rồi tính tiếp đi

----------


## CKD

Đã chuyển giao thiết kế cho chú Mr.L triển rồi nhe đại ca.
Quất 05 bộ khung đó. Loại cứng vững (mẫu gởi sau ấy). Theo tính toán thì khung + kr + v.v.. chắc tầm 60kg. Dự là mài & edm chắc 10 ngày quá.
À mà số lượng có thay đổi gì không?

Mà thời gian cho phép sửa bài có 15 phút hà. Đại ca làm sao mà sửa được bài #1 chứ. Chỉ có cập nhật bài mới thôi.

----------

tran_cuong

----------


## Diyodira

ho... ho... chúc mua may bán đắt nhé, ông sẽ là điềm bán hàng uy tín trong Nam cho ae miền xa yên tâm.

----------

Nam CNC, tran_cuong

----------


## Nam CNC

có 12 bộ hành trình 230mm, 6 bộ hành trình 130mm , đủ 6 máy đó nha chú .

----------

Bongmayquathem, tran_cuong

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Còn bộ Kr33 nào bán không anh Nam ?

----------

tran_cuong

----------


## Nam CNC

KR33 không có, bây giờ còn duy nhất 1 bộ SKR46 hành trình 380mm thôi , hồi trước đăng 3.5tr , bây giờ bán luôn giá 3tr , ship 200K , chiều em cập nhật hình ảnh trang 1.

----------

tran_cuong

----------


## tranminhlong

đã chuyển khoản cho bác nam mua 2 cap kr30,nghỉ lễ xong bác ship giúp em!bác cố gắng bao bọc kỹ giúp em.thanks!

----------

Nam CNC, tran_cuong

----------


## thuhanoi

> đã chuyển khoản cho bác nam mua 2 cap kr30,nghỉ lễ xong bác ship giúp em!bác cố gắng bao bọc kỹ giúp em.thanks!


Yên chí chủ nó biết giá trị món hàng

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

em đã nhận tiền rồi , cảm ơn anh Cường , 2 bộ đẹp nhất cho anh kèm 2 khớp nối , dịch vụ Viettel đến anh.... nhắn cho em tên , địa chỉ nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

2------ 3 combo cho máy C frame mini.

--X nguyên bộ NSK hành trình 160mm
-ray 15, 2 rãnh bi, visme 12-5
-khung nhôm đúc nguyên khối.

--Y  nguyên bộ NSK hành trình 110mm
-ray 15, 2 rãnh bi, visme 12-5
-khung nhôm đúc nguyên khối.

--Z combo hành trình 145mm
-ray con lăn áp má size 15
-Visme 16 ren 20 , hãng NSK , cấp chính xác C5Z
-khung nhôm đúc nguyên khối. 

X,Y có lổ ốc bắt vuông góc , anh em khỏi lo , chỉ cần cái khung vuông nữa là xong phần cơ khí.















3 bộ ra đi nhanh gọn giá 4.5tr , ship thêm 200K cho viettel đi chầm chậm.

----------


## occutit

Gọi thuê bao bị chồng, có gì em quăng cục gạch cho xyz này nha  :Smile: )

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Mới CNC

Ngứa ngáy cái tay cái chưn quá má ơi. Cứ thấy đẹp rước 1 đống về vẫn đầy kho. Thui zụ này tui nuốt nước miếng xem zậy. Tốn tiền vì đa tình wá rùi.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

đóng gói chuyển hàng cho , người quen có quà tặng kèm theo.

----------


## puskinu

> đóng gói chuyển hàng cho , người quen có quà tặng kèm theo.


Gọi toàn thuê bao anh ơi...

----------


## Nam CNC

còn 1 combo nữa , full thép gần giống như vậy 120x120x120 

XY NSK nguyên combo vuông góc chuẩn. cấp chính xác.... chưa tháo ra chưa biết , em chỉ biết em nó nằm trong bệ XY tải nặng 
Z ray con lăn , visme bi ren 5 em ráp C3Z

 giá cao hơn ạ chưa biết cao nhiêu cho vừa lòng thôi tổng công nặng tầm 35kg, giá 8tr nha... mai em vệ sinh chụp hình sau.



À tình hình chú occutit nghe có combo sắt rất là thích , nếu ai thích bộ nhôm thì chú ấy chọn bộ sắt nhường lại bộ nhôm ạ. Giá cả em chỉ lời chút xíu cứ xem như là tiền xăng và nước mía đi mua hàng, em bán đi để còn sưu tầm cái khác ạ.

----------

nhatson

----------


## puskinu

> còn 1 combo nữa , full thép gần giống như vậy 120x120x120 
> 
> XY NSK nguyên combo vuông góc chuẩn. cấp chính xác.... chưa tháo ra chưa biết , em chỉ biết em nó nằm trong bệ XY tải nặng 
> Z ray con lăn , visme bi ren 5 em ráp C3Z
> 
>  giá cao hơn ạ chưa biết cao nhiêu cho vừa lòng thôi tổng công nặng tầm 35kg, giá 8tr nha... mai em vệ sinh chụp hình sau.
> 
> 
> 
> À tình hình chú occutit nghe có combo sắt rất là thích , nếu ai thích bộ nhôm thì chú ấy chọn bộ sắt nhường lại bộ nhôm ạ. Giá cả em chỉ lời chút xíu cứ xem như là tiền xăng và nước mía đi mua hàng, em bán đi để còn sưu tầm cái khác ạ.


E gạch bộ full sắt a nhé. Bộ nhôm kia mà a thay đc visme trục z bước 5 thì e lấy thay bác occutit cũng đc ... :Frown:

----------


## tranminhlong

quên,bác ship về giúp em :trần thanh cường 626 nguyễn văn linh phường hiến nam,thành phố hưng yên-tỉnh hưng yên 0913565598

----------

Nam CNC, tran_cuong

----------


## Himd

chờ mỗi bạn nào mua cái combo nhôm mình lấy cái trục Z nhỉ

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Em xin chốt lại , Bộ full sắt occutit lấy .

--- Bộ nhôm bác puskinu quan tâm , nhưng tình hình em không có cây nào 16-5 phù hợp để thay cây visme cho trục Z , em mới vừa chỉnh lực áp ray con lăn lại cho bộ Z , em nó rất cứng vững , visme là C5Z rất là ok , còn rất bót nên việc điêu khắc đồ gỗ chắc chẳng có gì là phiền muộn , cuối cùng là tùy bác quyết định nhé .


-Vậy thì bộ nhôm vẫn còn....
@Himd em chỉ bán 1 lần combo XYZ chứ không xé lẻ , em bán giá gần như gốc rồi , nếu ai chỉ mua bộ XY thôi thì bác cứ thương lượng với anh em đó cùng mua chung nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

thêm 1 combo cơ khí gần hoàn chỉnh.

---X,Y,Z  230 x 230 x 130 mm
--- bệ Y tăng cường cặp ray con lăn IKO 15
--- bệ X tăng cường 1 ray SHS 15
--- Cả 3 bộ dẫn động chính là KR30 , 2 block trượt dài 4 lổ ốc , visme 10 ren 10 cực kì mới của hãng THK

Khung bằng thép , kết hợp eke, nhôm định hình.... nói chung là phong cách ve chai , có chêm vài chổ để cân chỉnh song song và vuông góc , hiện tại đã đạt độ song song và vuông 0.03/200mm ( em so với mấy tấm sắt gia công 2nd japan ) , độ cứng vững khá tốt , có thể phay kim loại nhẹ màu , khả năng cắt được bao nhiêu và thế nào thì em chưa thử vì không có thời gian , giờ mua mưa sắp đến , em dư máy nên đem lên bán luôn , ưu tiên cho anh em sài gòn , đến và chở đi , ở xa thì em phải đóng pallet và vận chuyển xa , chắc phải đôi thêm khá nhiều xèng , mong anh em ở xa thông cảm.


Giá ra đi nhanh 13tr , khung máy như hình , anh em tự hoàn thiện thêm mặt bích bắt mô tơ nhé .

----------


## Nam CNC



----------


## Nam CNC

4---- 3 hộp số harmonic SHF 14-100 không độ rơ

--- full thép , tỉ lệ 1:100 không độ rơ
--- mặt bích động cơ size 60, vừa mấy em 200-400W AC servo , hay anpha step , 5 pha bước 
--- cốt vào 8mm.
--- mặt bích con lăn.
--- cực kì mới , trên 95%.
--- Số lượng có 3 cái

Giá bán lẻ 700K/1 hộp , giá mua hết 600K/1 cái , ship 50K 1 em qua đường Viettel.

hình này là hình cũ 2 hộp kì trước , 3 hộp mới cũng thế nên em lười chụp lại , có vấn đề gì em chịu trách nhiệm đổi hết .

----------


## duytrungcdt

bác để em 3 em này nhé
e cần 6 con bác còn để em luôn
thank bác

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

có 1 anh bạn hẹn qua nhà lấy , chỉ còn 2 hộp số thôi nha.

Từ bây giờ đến cuối ngày nếu anh bạn đó không tới lấy thì anh bán cho em nhé. (duytrungcdt)

----------


## Nam CNC

bộ 3 hộp số đã xong nha các bạn , 

@tranhminhlong.... em đã gửi hàng cho anh qua Viettel rồi nha , gửi thưởng nên 4-5 ngày sẽ tới chổ anh.

----------


## duytrungcdt

ok anh Nam mai em chuyển a tiền
khi nào có anh ới em với ạ
em cần 6 con như vậy cơ
thank anh

----------


## maxx.side

Ức thật, vồ hụt cái hộp số 2 lần...anh Nam còn dấu thì để em 2 cái nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

à không duytrung , có 1 anh ở Huế trả lời sớm hơn và chuyển khoản luôn rồi hehehe , mong anh em thông cảm. hết hàng thật rồi chẳng còn cái nào hết.


ông Quẹo trong bãi quận 8 muốn thương lượng với em về hộp số gì kìa.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## Nam CNC

tình hình có 1 anh em mua 1 bộ KR 30 , nhưng hết lễ đã lâu mà vẫn chưa động đậy gì, em hủy gạch và đem ra bán lại , chỉ có 1 bộ thôi , giá 1tr6 , ship thêm 50K.

----------


## Tuanlm

Quăng dzô Đà Nẵng nha Nam

----------


## Nam CNC

Ok , xong hết nha , lát nữa chuyển hàng ra Đà Nẵng , anh Thuhanoi liên lạc với Tuấn ĐN nhận đĩa hút chân không nha.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## manhtubui

bác có bộ bàn phay chữ thập cho máy mini ko. Hành trình tầm 15cm

----------


## Nam CNC

phay chữ thập dùng visme bi hay visme thường ? 

visme bi thì có 1 bộ chữ thập trong combo nhôm đó , bác lấy chữ thập , có 1 bác muốn lấy trục Z , thế là chia ra gọn ghẽ.

chữ thập hành trình 110 x 150mm ( trong cơ khí đơn vị dùng mm, bác nên dùng mm cho anh em dể hiểu ).

----------


## manhtubui

bác cho em xin ít ảnh với ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

bạn chỉ cần bộ XY thôi là đủ , trên mặt bích của 2 bộ có lổ ốc để bắt 2 bệ với nhau thành XY rồi , chỉ cần canh vuông góc nữa là OK , nguyên bộ do hãng NSK japan làm chứ không phải tui làm.

----------

vuotquaconsong

----------


## sontnt

Hóng KR30 với "giá mắc hơn"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

còn đâu mà bán chú , có 12 bộ 230 và 6 bộ 130 đủ ráp 6 cái máy mini theo thiết kế CKD , em đặt hàng cha đó làm đó , hi vọng làm xong thương mại được. Nếu ok chơi tới anpha step luôn cho nó máu.

----------


## sontnt

Haha, e cũng đang máu. Chắc kiếm thêm bộ anpha nữa cho đủ bộ. Vẫn còn thiếu 1 bộ combo 150-300.

----------


## sieunhim

ôi mấy bộ nhìn nghiền quá

----------


## Ona

> [URL=http://s1058.photobucket.com/user/nam_cnc/media/13100800_10153481004590843_3465186253392044449_n_z  pskmvva9pv.jpg.html]


Hôm trước qua mua hộp số, thấy bộ này đang để trên bàn và khách đang ngồi kế bên. Tưởng là đã bán rồi chứ.
Mặt bích X,Y lắp motor size bao nhiêu vậy bác ?

----------


## Ga con

> còn đâu mà bán chú , có 12 bộ 230 và 6 bộ 130 đủ ráp 6 cái máy mini theo thiết kế CKD , em đặt hàng cha đó làm đó , hi vọng làm xong thương mại được. Nếu ok chơi tới anpha step luôn cho nó máu.


Chơi 5 phase là OK rồi anh, loại motor size 60 cốt 8 của Sanyo,  ~2Nm, có rất nhiều, chạy với Driver có Microstep khắc mấy cái nhỏ nhỏ là vô địch, alpha không bằng được 5pha về độ êm.

Thanks.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## hung1706

Hehe ông khách đó là em đấy ạ  :Big Grin: .
Bộ đấy em xem qua và nghịch thử thì xác nhận với bác là hàng quá ngon nên cũng ham hố mà hết lúa dòi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nam CNC

chỉ biết vài cái vặt vãnh phay dấu , mua em nó về chẳng biết làm gì.... bán tiếp lấy chổ đưa máy khác về.


Máy tiện cơ , băng máy dài 720mm, mâm cặp 100mm , đầy đủ đồ chơi , ngoài ra còn mâm gá , mâm cặp 4 chấu, ụ động ...... đầy đủ chỉ thiếu 2 cặp bánh răng cho tiện ren , do mua hàng bãi nó thất lạc , thôi thì anh em biết tiện sẽ biết tìm bánh răng nơi nao , em mù tịt tiện nên nhìn chứ chả biết xài.

Nhìn chẳng biết made in nơi đâu , nghi ngờ hàng taiwan hay china , nhưng hàng rất ok toàn tiếng anh , chắc là hàng xuất của mấy anh người bông.


Giá ra đi 16 tr , bán tại nhà , anh em tới nhà vui vẻ bớt chút chút . máy hơi nặng , 2 thằng khiêng muốn chết nên em chỉ bán tại nhà cho anh em nào đến được và chở đi thôi nha.

----------


## Nam CNC

@ona XY lắp mặt bích cho em động cơ size 60. Bộ XYZ nhôm vẫn còn nha các bác , ai thích tới nhà lấy luôn giúp em ... chắc chắn sẽ vui vẻ ôm về.

----------


## thuhanoi

> anh Thuhanoi liên lạc với Tuấn ĐN nhận đĩa hút chân không nha.


Tuấn nó giao tận nhà rồi Nam, Cám ơn 2 đồng chí nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Hàng nóng ban chiều đâu chưa khoe?

----------


## Nam CNC

có 5 cây visme cấp chính xác cao C2 ,UPZ, KX( hãng THK) được rã từ máy cắt dây

- 1 cây hiệu KSS , cấp chính xác C2  , phi 20 ren 4 , bạc đạn đỡ chặn phi 15 , hành trình 270mm (giá 650K)

- 2 cây THK mã KX ( cấp chính xác từ C2 trờ lên ) phi 20 ren 4 mm , bạc đạn đỡ chặn phi 15, cây ngắn hành trình 300 (giá 600K) , cây dài hành trình 400 ( giá 850K )

- 2 cây NSK ren 5 double nut cấp chính xác UPZ , bac đạn đỡ 20 hành trình 310mm ( mỗi cây giá 850K )

do là hàng công nghiệp nên ổ đỡ nó nằm ờ thân máy , visme không có ổ đỡ đi theo nha.






đóng gói và ship cho em mỗi cây 100K

----------

tiinicat

----------


## Nam CNC

À cây thứ 6 khoe chơi , 20-5  UPZ của NSK , hành trình 140 mm ... ai hốt hết tặng cây thứ 6 ,

----------


## Himd

2 cây NSK ren 5 double nut cấp chính xác UPZ , bac đạn đỡ 20 hành trình 310mm

 Cho mình lấy cặp này nhé

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## garynguyen

Bác cho em thông tin hai em này? : đầu nút chuẩn BK-BF15 không? Có một cây khung màu đỏ đầu phía khớp nối mềm bị vát 1/2 phải không bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

@ garynguyen

-- Cây Khung màu đỏ hiệu KSS ( japan) cấp chính xác C2 , 20-4, hành trình 270mm , đầu nút chuẩn 15 ( bác gắn gối nào 15 cũng OK ) phía sau cũng chuẩn 15 , cây này xài BK,BF 15 thoải mái. Cốt vát 2 góc nhỏ để khi bắt khớp nối sẽ lock ốc chít vào 2 góc ấy sẽ không bao giờ trượt visme , hàng công nghiệp khi sợ trượt người ta thiết kế như thế.

-- Cây Khung màu xanh hiệu THK KX , cấp chính xác cũng từ C2 , em nó cũng  20-4, hành trình 300 mm , đầu nút chuẩn 15 , phía sau thì em nó chỉ có vành chặn vì visme của máy cắt dây đa số không có ổ đỡ mà chỉ có ổ chặn , cây visme phi 20 , bác có thể tự làm ổ đỡ theo đúng cao độ và xài bạc 6004 là ok , cốt nối khớp nối giống y chang cây khung đỏ.

----------


## huanpt

Thích máy tiện, nhưng giá căng quá.
Chờ giảm giá  :Smile:  He he

----------


## Nam CNC

người quen thì tất nhiên có giá tốt chứ , anh đến nhà chơi xem máy tính sau , thích nó được người quen mua thôi , lỡ có gì còn nhờ được hehehe.


visme bi thì tình hình có gạch 3 cây , 2 cây double nut và 1 cây KSS hành trình 270.  Còn lại 2 em THK KX thôi , anh em mại dzô , gia công cần chính xác thì lụm nhanh, giá thơm hơn hàng china nhiều.

----------


## jimmyli

cặp 300 + 400 còn lại sài BK 15 được không anh? nếu được thì em lấy cả  :Smile:  có giá tốt cho em hông  :Big Grin:  hihi

----------


## Nam CNC

xác nhận gạch của Chim mê ly..... 


kể như 5 cây đã nhận gạch , nhưng hôm nay em chưa nhận chuyển khoản em phá gạch luôn cho nó khỏe.

----------


## vusvus

bác Nam có cặp ray 20 dài khoảng 700 hoặc hơn chút không để lại cho e nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

Hung1706 có cặp ray con lăn kìa , dài 900 , đúng ray 20.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

buồn quá đại ca ơi, cặp ray hưng lấy của anh dài có 920mm, nó dc 1000 chẵn em hốt bữa giờ  :Frown: (((

----------


## hung1706

kaka chịu khó hụt 80mm thoai bác Romeo  :Big Grin: . 
Số là em tính gom làm bộ X hành trình 600 (chính xác là 630mm). Cặp ray con lăn 20 25 dài 1m khá hiếm ở thời điểm này, giá đẹp roài nên ngại gì không hốt kaka.
Nhưng mà máu lên não nên chiến bộ combo luôn thế là cặp ray giờ vẫn để góc tủ. Lượm được cây vitme 20 hay 25 hành trình 600 nữa là quá ngon cho 1 cuộc tình  :Big Grin: .

Anh Nam nhớ lụm dùm tiểu đệ cây vitme nhá hehe

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em có NSK C2, double nut, phi 25, bước 4, hành trình dc 600 rồi, cái bệ cũng có rồi, gắn vừa khích cái visme luôn, giờ tìm cái ray 20 nào ngon ngon 1m thôi  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ ông , dài 940 , hành trình 620 , vậy khoảng cách block đầu cuối là 320 rồi còn muốn chi nữa ??? làm máy gì mà ghê thế ??

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ve chai trong nhà lôi ra ráp lại thanh lý 1 lần cho hết thôi anh. Em sợ cái tính mua bậy bạ của em lắm rồi. Mà nghe anh phân tích em thấy cũng dc ah em làm hành trình 550 thôi, tại cái băng đó đúng 1000, nên muốn gắn hết luôn cho nhìn nó vừa vặn. Em cũng nghĩ trong đầu là dài 940 cũng đủ sài rồi.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cập nhật.


Visme còn 1 cặp UPZ hành trình 310mm ( em không nhận gạch nữa em chỉ nhận chuyển khoản hay tiền mặt thôi )

còn máy tiện

còn combo nhôm XYZ.

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

> bạn chỉ cần bộ XY thôi là đủ , trên mặt bích của 2 bộ có lổ ốc để bắt 2 bệ với nhau thành XY rồi , chỉ cần canh vuông góc nữa là OK , nguyên bộ do hãng NSK japan làm chứ không phải tui làm.


bộ này còn ko a nam. quăng ra đà nẵng cho e đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

còn chứ , quăng như thế nào đây ?

Em có số tài khoản rồi đó, nhớ mang máng khách hàng cũ , em free ship Phương Trang hen .   

À em nhớ chú ý , trục Z nó bước ren 20 ( cấp chính xác C5Z ) ,em thấy ok anh sẽ tiến hành , do cái bước ren 20 nên nhiều anh em hơi ngần ngại , anh chưa tìm được cây nào hành trình 150 ren 5 thế vào .... Nếu anh tìm được , sau đó gắn vào hoàn chỉnh thêm 500K anh em nào dám mua không em sẽ bắt tay tiến hành.

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

16 lê sát cho lẹ :d .sáng mai e gọi. inbox e số tk là dc a.

----------


## Nam CNC

cập nhật , 

---bộ combo nhôm ra đi
---Máy tiện ra đi theo 1 chiến hữu
--- Còn 2 cây visme double nut


Cập nhật mới nhất có 3 em Spindle Shioh japan , 2.2-3.7kw , 2 em 18000rpm, 1 em 9700rpm, full gang thép , phay kim loại vô tư ..... chờ em bảo dưỡng và chụp hình nhé, giá cả hơi cao cao , ai quan tâm cứ comment để lại danh tính.

----------


## Nam CNC

7---- 3 hộp số harmonic size 20- tì lệ 1:50, size 90 

--- hộp số này không độ rơ , size 20 , 1:50
--- cốt vào 9.5mm, cốt ra 18mm

Giá 600K/1em , ship 50K viettel , nếu lấy hết giá 1500K/3 hộp , bao ship viettel.







8--- 1 em spindle shin-oh japan S933A -  2.2-3.7 kw 

--- em nó made in japan , hiệu Shin-oh , full gang thép.
--- 12000-18000rpm , 2.2-3.7Kw
--- 3pha 200V
--- gá dao đến 16mm , muốn dùng dao nhỏ mua collet thẳng C16-... để hạ bậc.
--- bạc đạn zin , đã test 18000rpm , gió vù vù , không rung , không bò sàn, không nóng bạc
--- Dùng 3 bạc 7xxx     7206C + 7006C phía đầu , 7004C phía sau.
--- Giải nhiệt gió 
--- Độ runout cực nhỏ , kim 0.01 gần như nhích nhè nhẹ khoảng 1/5 vạch.
-- nặng tầm 16kg , dài 385mm, ngang 120mm

trong tất cả các dòng spindle thay dao tay , em nhận xét em này bá đạo nhất , do full gang thép nên chém kim loại vô tư , kích thước nhỏ gọn , công suất cực mạnh , torque lớn , roto phi 60mm , mấy em này khá hiếm được nhiều anh em DIY săn lùng , đã xài là chưa bao giờ chê em nó.

Giá 10tr ra đi nhanh như hình , full đồ chơi em đi mua thêm giá 12tr ( gồm các collet cho dao nhỏ , cán nối C16- ER16 hay ER11 cho chạy góc hẹp , cole 36 để mở nút ) Giá chưa ship , ship thì thêm 200K đi viettel









ghi chú : em còn 2 con như hình công suất vẫn là 2.2-3.7Kw ( công suất lớn nhất trong dòng S933 , có dòng S933B công suất là 1.5-2.2kw nhưng giá cũng tương tự vì japan khỏi bàn ) 

1 em là giống y chang con trên nhưng phải bảo trì bạc đạn.

1 em giống y chang nhưng gá dao đến 22 mm , chạy 9700rpm , em này gặm kim loại bá đạo hehehe gặm tới sắt luôn đó.

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

e nhận hàng r. thank a mấy phụ kiện  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## h-d

cụ Nam ơi, nghe giang hồ đồn cụ có món này ạ. em cần mấy cặp ạ. Con lăn bản 15, dài 560

----------


## Nam CNC

em không có loại này , có loại block 6 lổ ốc thôi hehehe , mà tại sao em phải bán , không đủ cho em dùng ấy chứ.

----------


## h-d

> em không có loại này , có loại block 6 lổ ốc thôi hehehe , mà tại sao em phải bán , không đủ cho em dùng ấy chứ.


hihi biết đâu cụ đang để chờ chưa dùng đến thì em xin dùng trước ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

nhiều ông qua nhà năn nỉ rồi , đuổi về hết rồi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em nói là anh có đó, cũng nghi là anh ko bán.

----------


## hung1706

> cụ Nam ơi, nghe giang hồ đồn cụ có món này ạ. em cần mấy cặp ạ. Con lăn bản 15, dài 560
> Đính kèm 20114


Hehe em có đúng loại như hình luôn nhưng chỉ dài 450 thoai  :Big Grin: . Mua về kèm cho bộ KR30 nhưng h ko dùng đến. Mai em up 1 ít ray 15 các thể loại  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

> 7---- 3 hộp số harmonic size 20- tì lệ 1:50, size 90 
> 
> --- hộp số này không độ rơ , size 20 , 1:50
> --- cốt vào 9.5mm, cốt ra 18mm
> 
> Giá 600K/1em , ship 50K viettel , nếu lấy hết giá 1500K/3 hộp , bao ship viettel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



up lên cho anh em nào quan tâm.

----------


## Tuanlm

Cha này. Hồi tui hỏi thì ko bán, tui phải mua đồ china. Bây giờ đăng lên để tui tức chết hả

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cha này. Hồi tui hỏi thì ko bán, tui phải mua đồ china. Bây giờ đăng lên để tui tức chết hả


toàn đồ anh Nam mới lấy về ko đó anh  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

đôi lúc nó oan nghiệt vậy đó , thỉnh thoảng anh em vẫn hỏi suốt mấy em này , lúc đó bán hết lấy đâu ra nữa mà bán , còn bây giờ có mà có tới 3 con chẳng ma nào hỏi thăm mới đớn đau chứ hohohoh.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

hay mua về sờ cho biết ta,em chưa sờ pín là gì  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi đi cha , muốn sờ thì có 3 con đó , sờ cho đã rồi về , ai mướn ông bỏ tiền triệu ra sờ.

----------


## tiinicat

Con spindle này của anh Nam nhìn đẹp quá, thích màu nước sơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

HA!! màu sơn nó xám sáng , em nó bị mấy chú nhật lùn ăn kim loại có tưới nguội nên nó bị ám dầu nên nó sậm màu nghệ thuật ấy heheh , định chùi rửa cho sạch , thấy có người hâm mộ cái màu thôi để vậy luôn cho nó man lì .

----------

tiinicat

----------


## phuocviet346

Nhìn thấy ghiền quá

----------


## writewin

bác nào có ý định ăn đá hay đồng nhôm jjj đấy thì tranh thủ vác em shino ấy về đi, đã dùng thử nhai đá gran đen và đồng nhôm,

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Anh Nam cho em biết giá cái collet 6mm bao nhiêu tiền để em tính nhé  :Smile: 

ps: em post nhầm topic rồi ah.

----------


## Nam CNC

con của WW nói là mới 2.2kw nha , còn con này tới 3.7kw , em nó uy lực hơn 1 bậc luôn đó.


Cập nhật hàng hóa.

--- còn 3 em spindle
--- 3 hộp số harmonic


những món không nhắc lại thì đã bán hết rồi.

----------


## sieunhim

Nhìn nghiền vãi mà mấy con gà mờ như e chả biết xài  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

cập nhật tình hình 

khách quen cũ có đặt mua con spindle trong hình , khách cũ em khuyến mãi collet và đồ chơi kèm theo , vệ sinh kĩ càng ít nhất khách nhận hàng đẹp hơn trong hình.


vậy chỉ còn 2 con spindle thôi nha , ai đặt hàng em lôi ra bảo trì bán tiếp.

----------


## Nam CNC

cập nhật thêm 1 em 18Krpm được đặt mua , chỉ còn 1 em cuối cùng

---2.2-3.7Kw , japan, gá dao tối đa 20mm, 9.700rpm , kiểm tra kỹ lại em nó là hàng mới 100% chưa xài , ngày mai em chụp hình cho các bác đánh giá.... EM này dư sức ăn sắt đá... tà le.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Không biết nhắn vào đâu nên hỏi nhanh tại đây, có người bạn muốn chế bộ trục xoay 2 vị trí : vuông góc và 45 độ cho cái spind mới mua của Nam . Tính dùng hộp số mặt bích không độ rơ để xoay ,chú Nam tư vấn và có em nào phù hợp dễ lắp ráp thì giới thiệu cho 1 em nhé , đầu vào có thể dùng tay quay chứ không dùng động cơ được không ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Không biết nhắn vào đâu nên hỏi nhanh tại đây, có người bạn muốn chế bộ trục xoay 2 vị trí : vuông góc và 45 độ cho cái spind mới mua của Nam . Tính dùng hộp số mặt bích không độ rơ để xoay ,chú Nam tư vấn và có em nào phù hợp dễ lắp ráp thì giới thiệu cho 1 em nhé , đầu vào có thể dùng tay quay chứ không dùng động cơ được không ?


Hỏi đại ca mặt mâm này:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/71...-truc-xoay-day

----------

hung1706, Mạnh Tường

----------


## hung1706

chời quơi đi đâu cho xa  :Big Grin: 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/70...0-sumitomo-189

Làm dạng tay quay để giữ thì hơi khó chịu, 1:100 mà quay tay thì... :Big Grin: . Trông chừng con sumitomo là hợp nhất vì có độ kháng xoay (holding moment) cao.
Dùng con step hay servo bé bé cỡ 200w là giữ ngon rồi ạ. Mấy con Harmonic Direct Drive cũng chỉ có 100w 200w mà nó quay tầm đó mát trời ông địa gòy  :Big Grin:

----------

Mạnh Tường, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

lâu quá kéo thớt lên


Em cuối cùng , mới 100% chưa xài

--Shinoh --- S933A , 3.7Kw , 18Krpm . Collet tối đa 16mm.
--Giải nhiệt gió ( cánh quạt phía đuôi )
-- full gang thép , nặng 16kg
-- phay kim loại vô tư
-- bạc đạn 7206 C+7006C phía đầu , 7004C phía đuôi

Em nó quá nổi tiếng , ai chưa biết cứ thắc mắc thì gọi đt cho em được tư vấn về em nó miễn phí

Giá em nó cứ từ từ mà đi không sợ ế 14tr , ai nóng tính làm nhanh em bớt chút chút cho nhanh , ship hàng nơi xa cho em thêm 200K nhé.











ngoài con này ra , những món trong thớt này nó đã được bán hết rồi nha.

----------

maxx.side, occutit

----------


## Nam CNC

đẩy lên cho anh em nào cần.

----------


## Nam CNC

--ATC spindle Iso 30 hay BT 30 gì đó , chưa tìm ra cái đuôi rút phù hợp , hàng Châu âu , mất cái mạc nên chẳng biết nước nào sản xuất.
-- Gốc em nó xài bạc đạn gốm cỡ 18Krpm , do bị nước mưa , rổ vành bạc , ồn quá phải thay bạc bi sắt 7010C P5 NSK , tốc độ giảm rồi , bây giờ tầm 12Krpm là thoải mái, lên 15Krpm vẫn được nhưng thời gian ngắn thôi ạ ( chưa test chưa biết )
-- Công suất chẳng biết bao nhiêu chắc 7-9Kw 
-- có air seal
-- giải nhiệt gió bằng quạt riêng , em nó mất quạt rồi , do giảm tốc độ nên chắc chẳng cần quạt luôn vậy.
--Em nó thân nhôm, 2 đầu gá bạc đạn bằng thép , tầm hơn 30Kg , phay kim loại màu vô tư , nhưng sắt chắc không ngon bằng các con thân gang thép đâu ạ.

chưa biết nhiều nên chỉ giới thiệu khoe chơi chứ chưa bán. Để em test và đánh giá kỹ rồi tính tiếp.


Còn 1 em y chang như vậy , em nó hoàn hảo , đầy đủ không thiếu chi , chỉ có đấu vào biến tần là chiến thôi , xài HSK 50 hay HSK 63F gì đó. Ai đó có đủ đầu HSK thì hú em nhé.

----------

hung1706, iamnot.romeo, maxx.side

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Khủng quá anh ơi...

----------


## terminaterx300

hú hú con HSK cái bạn  :Confused:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Bãi ve chai nhà anh toàn hàng hiếm không à.:-)

----------


## Nam CNC

con ATC spindle đã có chính xách đổi hàng , hàng đã đổi xem như xong con này.


----- Dạo này hàng nhiều mua nhiều hết tiền 

EM tiến hành chính sách kích cầu bằng khuyến mãi

mua em shinoh mới 100% được tặng thêm 1 em hàng 2nd đã được thay bạc đạn chính hãng NTN zin theo spindle , giá không đổi.... Em spindle 2nd chưa có nut và collet nha , ai muốn em mua giúp lấy phí , còn không em sẽ chỉ chổ mua luôn.


Con shinoh 2nd , giống y chang con mới 100% , không xài quạt tản nhiệt ở đuôi mà xài quạt rời nên em nó sẽ êm hơn rất nhiều , chạy êm như em 3.7kw giải nhiệt nước luôn. Ai quan tâm hay kết hợp mua nhanh nhé , ít có cơ hội lần 2.

thông tin cụ thể xin alo cho em , giá con mới 100% là 14tr , bây giờ 14tr là thêm 1 em hehehe , thơm quá , giá này em chưa tính ship.


Anh em mau ủng hộ để em xả hàng sale off và ve chai nha.


Nếu có nhiều anh em quan tâm em lại đấu giá kiểu Nam CNC

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> con ATC spindle đã có chính xách đổi hàng , hàng đã đổi xem như xong con này.
> 
> 
> ----- Dạo này hàng nhiều mua nhiều hết tiền 
> 
> EM tiến hành chính sách kích cầu bằng khuyến mãi
> 
> mua em shinoh mới 100% được tặng thêm 1 em hàng 2nd đã được thay bạc đạn chính hãng NTN zin theo spindle , giá không đổi.... Em spindle 2nd chưa có nut và collet nha , ai muốn em mua giúp lấy phí , còn không em sẽ chỉ chổ mua luôn.
> 
> ...


Em thích đấu giá lắm ak anh. Anh tổ chức đi ạ.:-)

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ronaldinho_07

ngon qua,dang ket chu ko cung ngay va luon roai  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuocviet346

Nếu hôm qua khuyến mãi như vậy thì em hốt rồi, tiếc là hôm qua em hốt 1 em cũ hết 6 chai rồi giờ không đủ lúa

----------


## Nam CNC

à bác mua em cũ shino đúng không ạ... con đó cũng ok mà. 

nếu có điều kiện hay gì đó đổi chác , bác cứ nhớ đến em này khi có đạn nhé vì dòng em đang có theo em đánh giá là dòng gấu nhất trong tất cả các con shinoh dùng collet , vì nó toàn thân full thép ,gang , còn mấy dòng khác thì thân nhôm , con này dùng bạc đạn là 3 cái , một số dòng khác chỉ thuần túy 2 cái thôi nên độ chịu tải và cứng vững không bằng

EM cần tiền và dư spindle nên lôi ra bán nhanh đó ạ , chứ em này gác lên máy to to Hframe hay Cfram ăn kim loại né phoi không kịp đó. 


----- Em suy tính thì đem đấu giá thì phải vui , mà vui thì lỗ vốn , không phù hợp thời điểm này , nếu cỡ 2 tháng sau chưa chuyển biến , lúc đó rủng rỉnh cái túi thì em lại đấu giá ạ.

----------


## solero

Gửi quà cho em chưa đại ka?

----------


## Nam CNC

quên tía nó rồi hehehe. Chiều gửi nhé.

----------


## solero

Thank đại ca nhiều hí hí

----------


## Nam CNC

9--- đồng hồ so Citizen 0.001mm 

--- hàng japan , đồng hồ có độ nhạy tốt , vạch to dễ nhìn 
--- hình dáng rất CUTE , thích hợp vừa sưu tầm vừa làm việc nhé.







Giá 350K/ 1 cái , lấy hết 2 cái thì 600K , ship 50 K cho 1 lần.

10--- Combo full thép trắng .

--- Hành trình 280mm, tháo 2 miếng cao su bảo vệ hành trình full 300mm.
--- ray 15 hãng NB japan được mạ đen chống rỉ sét , visme kuroda phi 12 ren 10 , cấp chính xác C5 , nhìn profile đoán là hãng NSK OEM.
--- Bệ full thép trắng , chỗ lắp ghép được mài hết , cả bệ 17kg
--- có nắp che chắn đầy đủ ( 1 bệ thiếu phía đầu )
--- Kích thước dài 450, ngang 130 , cao 80
--- khoảng cách ray 110, kích thước mặt bích lắp ghép 120x155mm
--- Hình thức còn rất mới, bóng đẹp , chất lượng trên 90% , trượt rất mượt mà , êm. 








Giá 2800K / 1 bộ , ship 200K , nếu khách trả tiền ship thì em phải lấy 50K cho đóng gói nhé.

Lấy hết thì em bao ship ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

2 cái đồng hồ so đã bán nha các bạn.

----------


## hung1706

Ái chà...hnay lỡ ngứa tay sơn con spindle roài...
Phải chi hôm qua trời mưa đừng đến thì hốt đc 1 bộ combo mang về roài haha  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy thì đổi combo chơi đi cai lớn lấy cái bé hehehe.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe đang còn thiếu nợ anh mà sao ôm ấp gì dc.
Nhìn hàng ngon quá xá. Em ôm về cũng chưa có mục gì nên thoai ngưng ham hố vậy kaka

----------


## Nam CNC

10--- Combo full thép trắng .

--- Hành trình 280mm, tháo 2 miếng cao su bảo vệ hành trình full 300mm.
--- ray 15 hãng NB japan được mạ đen chống rỉ sét , visme kuroda phi 12 ren 10 , cấp chính xác C5 , nhìn profile đoán là hãng NSK OEM.
--- Bệ full thép trắng , chỗ lắp ghép được mài hết , cả bệ 17kg
--- có nắp che chắn đầy đủ ( 1 bệ thiếu phía đầu )
--- Kích thước dài 450, ngang 130 , cao 80
--- khoảng cách ray 110, kích thước mặt bích lắp ghép 120x155mm
--- Hình thức còn rất mới, bóng đẹp , chất lượng trên 90% , trượt rất mượt mà , êm. 








Giá 2800K / 1 bộ , ship 200K , nếu khách trả tiền ship thì em phải lấy 50K cho đóng gói nhé.

Lấy hết thì em bao ship ạ.

up lại cho anh em quan tâm.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Để mình 2 bộ chừng nào có tiền qua lấy được hông?

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

được mà anh Giang, vô tư đi anh chỉ cần 1 lời nói là xong ( chính sách khách hàng cũ luôn có giá tốt )


Báo cáo anh em , nhanh tay còn 2 bộ nhé..... 2 bộ này thêm 2 eke sắt , 1 trục Z hành trình 150 là có cái máy H mini ( 300x300x150 ) ăn kim loại hơi high speed nha.


Có 1 bộ mất 1 miếng thép gá phía đầu ( không ảnh hưởng gì , đa số anh em không xài ) em bớt giá bộ đó còn 2500K , nếu nhanh tay hôm nay gom 2 bộ còn lại thì em cũng tính bộ còn lại 2500K cho nó chẵn tiền ( ship vẫn tính nha )

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

OK! Tks Nam.

Thế là mình lấy 2 bộ ưu tiên đẹp chai....

Các bác khác không hốt là mai mốt em hốt hết đấy nhé!

Cái này cho Z máy H của mình là tuyệt vời!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

còn 1 em cuối cùng ... em bị thiếu miếng thép phía đầu để gắn nắp che thôi , đó là cái bộ em tháo ra chụp hình đó.

----------


## huanpt

1 em cuối giá bao nhiêu, được anh hốt luôn nhá Nam.  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

em cuối giá 2500K đó anh .

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh Huân ơi , khách lấy bộ cuối cùng và chuyển khoản luôn cho em rồi , hẹn anh dịp khác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hehe suốt ngày đi ngang qua 4 bộ này mà ko thấy, ai ngờ nó nằm ở dưới cái sọt đâu, đúng là cái duyên anh Nam ơi  :Smile: ) Mấy bộ này thì quá hoàn hảo rồi nhìn mà ghiền.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

đã xong đồng hồ và 4 bộ combo ... em chuẩn bị về mấy bộ com bo ốm nhách , dài xọc cho các bác làm máy in 3D nhé. Giá rất dễ thương.

----------


## hung1706

kaka cho em cái giá luôn a Nam. Sản xuất máy in3d kiếm lúa nè  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nam CNC

ây da , hôm nay đi kiểm tra số lượng thấy có 1 cây à nên không quan tâm nữa , còn mấy bộ kia có kết cấu 2 đoạn ren trái phải nên không lấy.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em đang mod lại bộ XY.
X dùng ray mang cá, vitme bi 1602 hành trình 175 (xài 150 cho lành  :Big Grin: )
Y đang mod lại, hành trình dự kiến là 150 hoặc 200. Vitme bi 1405 C3s. Còn thiếu ray, dùng ray 20 chắc ok. 
Anh Nam có hứng thú hong, em mang qua gá nợ luôn cho xong kaka.
Tối em gửi hình  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> quên tía nó rồi hehehe. Chiều gửi nhé.


Đã nhận được quà của đại ka từ hôm qua hôm kia. Hàng đẹp lắm thank đại ka nhiều

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh em chọn con nào ??? nhớ trước khi chọn con nào xin vui lòng xem lại cái túi trước hehehe. hàng khủng giá cũng khủng theo.





Hàng khủng , từ các hãng châu âu , Fermat , Umbra, Anderson , Colombo 

con bé nhất xài Umbra  Italy,HSK 32 , 40000rpm, 5.5Kw 
con vừa vừa Colombo Italy ,xài Iso 25 , 32000rpm , 4Kw
con to chà bá Anserson ( Thụy Điển ) , SK 30 ( giống BT30 khác cái đuôi kéo ) ,7-11Kw , 10000rpm , nếu chơi sương dầu chạy 18000rpm , hiện tại đang chơi 12000rpm mát rượi , 0.7Hz là đã quay , 2 tay nắm lại không được.
con xám xám Fermat Italy,full thép , dành cho kim loại hạng võ sĩ chuyên nghiệp, 7Kw, 15000rpm, HSK 40 có ngàm , con này lên máy phay thì cách xa 5 mét kẻo phoi dính mặt.

mấy em trên đều ATC , anh em quen mấy em china thì bỏ qua nha.


nhiều quá nhớ không hết , còn 1 con chà bá chặn cửa .

Colombo ISo30 ... chẳng thèm chú ý nên chả nhớ thông số , đâu đâu 18000rpm thì phải.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Nam CNC

nhiều đồ quá chật nhà , hộp số nè , bán lấy tiền mua đồng hồ G shock 

ai mua hết tính rẻ bằng 1 cái đồng hồ thôi .

 tỉ lệ 1:10 , 1:100, 1:89 , thoải mái cho mọi việc .




con bự bự harmonic size 32 , 1:100 , mặt bích con lăn , đường kính 140mm , không độ rơ giá 3tr
con 2 đầu cốt to to màu xanh size 25 , 1:100 , cốt vào 14mm, cốt ra 22mm , không độ rơ giá 1tr
con 2 đầu cốt bé xíu harmonic hành tinh , 1:11 , mặt bích con lăn ... độ rơ cảm nhận được rồi , nên không dành cho đồ chính xác cao , nhưng bánh răng thanh răng thì vô tư . 400K
con đen đen sumitomo , đường kính 120mm, 2 mặt bích con lăn 2 bên , 1:89 , không độ rơ , em này cho trục A kim loại khỏi suy nghĩ 2 tr
con nhiều màu sắc 1:10 , độ rơ <= 5 armin, bẻ vuông góc .... xài được lắm việc nhưng cốt ra nho nhỏ 9.5mm, nhưng cốt sát mặt bích đến 20mm, cốt vào 9.5mm .  Giá 400K
con xanh cái đít chà bá , 1:10 , hàng alpha germany , độ rơ < 3armin , cốt vào dạng bóp , cốt ra 22mm.cốt vào dạng bóp 19mm, full thép , em nó 600K.


ai làm 1 phát hết luôn em lấy 4 tr chơi nè , chơi luôn anh em ơi cho rộng nhà. ship hết cho em 200k nha.

----------


## Nam CNC

còn 1 cái kho tà le đồ chẳng biết cách nào đi hết , lôi lên đây chia sẽ nỗi lòng với anh em.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## phuocviet346

Bác cho em lấy cái hộp giảm tốc 1:10 này nha, nhắn cho em cái địa chỉ có gì em ghé lấy, hoặc anh có đi đâu khúc cầu vượt Thành Thái - 3/2 quận 10 thì quẳng giúp em
con xanh cái đít chà bá , 1:10 , hàng alpha germany , độ rơ < 3armin , cốt vào dạng bóp , cốt ra 22mm.cốt vào dạng bóp 19mm, full thép , em nó 600K.


ai làm 1 phát hết luôn em lấy 4 tr chơi nè , chơi luôn anh em ơi cho rộng nhà. ship hết cho em 200k nha.[/QUOTE]

----------


## cnclaivung

eke vuông có bán không đại ca, thông số ntn, ổng bán mà ổng không liệt kê, chắc khoe là chính bán chỉ phụ. hi

----------


## itanium7000

Có cây vitme nào kèm gối BK20/BK17 không bác Nam?

----------


## Nam CNC

chú titanium cần gối hay visme ? BK20 thì có


EKe thì kích thước 100x200 rộng 100 , bằng nhôm đúc , hàng này chỉ tiêu thụ nội bộ dành cho chiến hữu , có cha gì đó ghé qua chơi 1 cặp tiền lời là 1 lí nước mía kèm 300K/ 1 cặp , 1 cây nặng 1.5kg rồi , hàng japan.


hộp số thì ưu tiên chơi 1 phát hết nhưng chưa hết thì bán lẻ thôi. 

hôm nào ghé qua chổ cầu vượt thì hú bác nhé , xem như em ấy có gạch.... bác muốn sớm thì ghé em mà lấy 134 Vĩnh Hội f4, quận 4.

----------


## Tuấn

Có con sờ pín nào tầm ngang ngang con màu vàng của em không sếp ? đại khái ăn mỗi nhát 1 ly thui ợ, f 1000 phoi bắn tầm 5m trở lại là vừa, xa nữa nguy hiểm  :Smile:  thèng cha lắp tủ điện cho em bi chừ hắn nghiện món ni roài  :Smile:

----------


## cnclaivung

Chỏi lại bac để cho em cặp bkbf 20 + 1 cặp eke được ko đại ca

----------


## hung1706

Keke xả kho để mần con máy in 3D ah anh Nam  :Smile: ))).
Để em mang sọt qua hốt mớ ray với vitme nha hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

BK20 không có bán nha. 1 cặp eke thì được.


ông nào cần con màu vàng ??? ngày mai lôi ra làm tiếp 2 em cho ăn thép phoi bay 4.9m luôn anh... Tuấn ? Thảo? Hải béo ? ông nào hả anh ?

----------


## Nam CNC

Hung1706 hốt về làm gì , toàn con lăn với visme C3-C2-C1 không đó ... để gom thêm đồ thằng bạn nữa xả lũ luôn cho nó phê. Dạo này bãi đang khan hàng bây giờ tới bãi quận 4 xả đây hehehe.

----------


## hung1706

Kaka em gom về sản xuất combo hàng loạt để làm máy in 3D  :Smile: )))

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Sao giờ anh mới đăng đám spin này lên vậy. Buồn quá à. .:-)

----------


## Totdo

Em xin giá con nho nhỏ này nhé bác chủ
Colombo Italy ,xài Iso 25 , 32000rpm , 4Kw
Xem có đủ bạc hốt một con về ngâm cứu
Thank bác chủ

----------


## truongkiet

con nào trâu bò ăn sắt được vậy a Nam

----------


## Nam CNC

con ăn sắt là cái con màu xám vỏ thép , con đó đóng nhả dao bằng dầu , dùng đầu dao HSK 40E ( hsk loại đời mới giá chát ) , thấy 1 đống ống của nó chắc nó dùng sương dầu bôi trơn , nếu có kinh nghiệm thì mới xài được con đó , con đó phay hay khuôn mẫu thì khỏi bàn cải...

giá cả thì cho luôn nha.


con nhỏ nhất ( hàng cực mới , chưa xài...) 50tr
con Colombo 35tr
con màu đen to to giá 18 tr
con xám giá 30tr.

những con này là hàng dữ dằn , mong các bác tìm hiểu tính năng kĩ thuật và giá cả trên mạng trước khi nói lời đắng cay nha.


em đăng lên đây cho anh em tham khảo là chính biết là chẳng có em nào đi đâu , ít nhất em để lại 2 con trong 4 em này để gác lên máy của em


con bé bé 16kg, con vừa vừa 29kg , con xám 40kg, con đen to 50kg.

----------


## cnclaivung

em nghe cái giá da gà em nó sừng sựng hết lớp này tới lớp khác bác Nam, hic, mộng mị ấp ủ 1 con C để phục vụ việc riêng (_ bực tức mấy cha thợ phay tiện ở dưới đây, tệ mà chảnh_ )nghe cái giá quả spinl em rụng như mít thúi

----------


## Nam CNC

do anh em quen xài hàng china nên thấy mấy em này trên trời , mình không khen hay chê china , nếu hàng china đáp ứng được công việc thì cứ tiếp tục chiến thôi , ít nhất nó hiệu quả nhất về công việc trên giá tiền.

cùng 1.5kw , em chọn 1 con china 7tr bạc gốm ráp máy cho khách , với em như thế là tạm ổn cho khách , nhưng với hiểu biết của mình thì đa dụng cho công việc thì cố gắng tìm 1 con shinoh cho đồ part kĩ thuật , nhưng điêu khắc kim loại màu thì tìm 1 con ATC germany thì vô đối .... dần dần cái level nâng cao , xài lên mấy con đẳng cấp thì mấy em china không còn hợp nữa rồi .... có xài có thấy thì mới cảm nhận được sự lợi hại của mấy em cao cấp.


À nói thế thôi , để phát huy hết công lực spindle thì phải có cái khung máy tương xứng nhé , chứ cái khung yếu yếu thì chê con spindle G7 cũng như con china thì tội nghiệp.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## tranminhlong

còn con này không bác Namcnc?con nhiều màu sắc 1:10 , độ rơ <= 5 armin, bẻ vuông góc .... xài được lắm việc nhưng cốt ra nho nhỏ 9.5mm, nhưng cốt sát mặt bích đến 20mm, cốt vào 9.5mm . Giá 400K
còn thì để lại em nha

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## truongkiet

> em nghe cái giá da gà em nó sừng sựng hết lớp này tới lớp khác bác Nam, hic, mộng mị ấp ủ 1 con C để phục vụ việc riêng (_ bực tức mấy cha thợ phay tiện ở dưới đây, tệ mà chảnh_ )nghe cái giá quả spinl em rụng như mít thúi


đưa e tiện với phay cho

----------


## Nam CNC

ok luôn , ship thì cho em them 50K gửi qua Viettel nha,  tổng cộng 450K nha. thấy ok xác nhận giúp em rồi em gửi số tài khoản cho anh , ngày mai gửi hàng cho cnclaivung và anh , tiện đường thì ké thêm cho bạn phuocviet.

----------


## itanium7000

> chú titanium cần gối hay visme ? *BK20* thì có


Bác bán cho em 1 cái gối BK20 đi!

----------


## cncmaster

> bạn chỉ cần bộ XY thôi là đủ , trên mặt bích của 2 bộ có lổ ốc để bắt 2 bệ với nhau thành XY rồi , chỉ cần canh vuông góc nữa là OK , nguyên bộ do hãng NSK japan làm chứ không phải tui làm.


bác còn bộ này không ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy bộ này bán hết lâu rồi ạ , có 1 bộ bán cho bác Occutit , full thép , cái đó chạy kim loại khỏi suy nghĩ , bác ấy đang đăng bán lại , liên lạc với chú ấy thử xem .

----------


## cncmaster

> bạn chỉ cần bộ XY thôi là đủ , trên mặt bích của 2 bộ có lổ ốc để bắt 2 bệ với nhau thành XY rồi , chỉ cần canh vuông góc nữa là OK , nguyên bộ do hãng NSK japan làm chứ không phải tui làm.





> mấy bộ này bán hết lâu rồi ạ , có 1 bộ bán cho bác Occutit , full thép , cái đó chạy kim loại khỏi suy nghĩ , bác ấy đang đăng bán lại , liên lạc với chú ấy thử xem .


Bác cho em số điện thoại ạ, em hỏi bác ấy còn ko ạ?

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh em chọn con nào ??? nhớ trước khi chọn con nào xin vui lòng xem lại cái túi trước hehehe. hàng khủng giá cũng khủng theo.




Hàng khủng , từ các hãng châu âu , Fermat , Umbra, Anderson , Colombo 

con bé nhất xài Umbra  Italy,HSK 32 , 40000rpm, 5.5Kw 
con vừa vừa Colombo Italy ,xài Iso 25 , 32000rpm , 4Kw
con to chà bá Anserson ( Thụy Điển ) , SK 30 ( giống BT30 khác cái đuôi kéo ) ,7-11Kw , 10000rpm , nếu chơi sương dầu chạy 18000rpm , hiện tại đang chơi 12000rpm mát rượi , 0.7Hz là đã quay , 2 tay nắm lại không được.
con xám xám Fermat Italy,full thép , dành cho kim loại hạng võ sĩ chuyên nghiệp, 7Kw, 15000rpm, HSK 40 có ngàm , con này lên máy phay thì cách xa 5 mét kẻo phoi dính mặt.

mấy em trên đều ATC , anh em quen mấy em china thì bỏ qua nha.


nhiều quá nhớ không hết , còn 1 con chà bá chặn cửa .

Colombo ISo30 ... chẳng thèm chú ý nên chả nhớ thông số , đâu đâu 18000rpm thì phải.

Đính kèm 23519



Lên tiếp cho ai cần

----------


## Nam CNC

nhiều đồ quá chật nhà , hộp số nè , bán lấy tiền mua đồng hồ G shock 

ai mua hết tính rẻ bằng 1 cái đồng hồ thôi .

 tỉ lệ 1:10 , 1:100, 1:89 , thoải mái cho mọi việc .




con bự bự harmonic size 32 , 1:100 , mặt bích con lăn , đường kính 140mm , không độ rơ giá 3tr
con 2 đầu cốt to to màu xanh size 25 , 1:100 , cốt vào 14mm, cốt ra 22mm , không độ rơ giá 1tr
con 2 đầu cốt bé xíu harmonic hành tinh , 1:11 , mặt bích con lăn ... độ rơ cảm nhận được rồi , nên không dành cho đồ chính xác cao , nhưng bánh răng thanh răng thì vô tư . 400K
con đen đen sumitomo , đường kính 120mm, 2 mặt bích con lăn 2 bên , 1:89 , không độ rơ , em này cho trục A kim loại khỏi suy nghĩ 2 tr
con nhiều màu sắc 1:10 , độ rơ <= 5 armin, bẻ vuông góc .... xài được lắm việc nhưng cốt ra nho nhỏ 9.5mm, nhưng cốt sát mặt bích đến 20mm, cốt vào 9.5mm .  Giá 400K
con xanh cái đít chà bá , 1:10 , hàng alpha germany , độ rơ < 3armin , cốt vào dạng bóp , cốt ra 22mm.cốt vào dạng bóp 19mm, full thép , em nó 600K.


ai làm 1 phát hết luôn em lấy 4 tr chơi nè , chơi luôn anh em ơi cho rộng nhà. ship hết cho em 200k nha.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up đính kèm vào web khó xem quá anh ơi, con nào em cũng thèm, thích nhất con SK30  :Frown: ((

----------


## cnclaivung

ông tư vấn tui 1 con ăn thép mong mỏng đi ông Nam. tui bỏ ống từ từ, chứ ko biết mô tê gì hết, vì âm mưu sau dự án đã có. chắc sẽ phiền ông nhiều

----------


## GORLAK

Bác Nam cho e hỏi là cái kích thước hộp số Harmonic, e thấy cái nhiều cái nó hay ghi kích thước xong tỉ số truyền như 17 - 80 hoặc 25 - 100 hoặc 32 - 100.... vậy thì cái kích thước 17, 25, 32 đó là nó theo chuẩn nào ợ?

----------


## Nam CNC

chuẩn 14-17-20-25-32-40-45 là chuẩn của hãng harmonic , em ứ biết , bác cứ mail cho hãng rồi biết hehehe , em chỉ biết thứ tự nhỏ thì kích thước nhỏ , còn thứ tự lớn thì kích thước lớn , chứ số răng và tỉ số truyền như nhau à....

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Nam CNC

@bác Laivung , em tư vấn , em chưa làm con nào để ăn thép thì em chẳng có kinh nghiệm gì để tư vấn , em thì nghĩ đến ăn thép thì , có điều kiện và kiên trì thì chơi 1 con như anh Tuấn hay chú KhoaC3 mà làm , anh em có post quá trình làm rồi mà , nếu chuyên kim loại màu thì có ducxmoc hay thuannguyen làm 2 con máy H chạy kiếm ra xèng quá trời , còn Cframe ăn kim loại màu mini thì em có chút kinh nghiệm chứ to to tới hành trình 400-500 thì em nghĩ bỏ tiền mua 1 con đúng máy công nghiệp mà dùng cho nó hiệu quả , chứ dân chơi nữa mùa theo không hết thì tốn thời gian và tốn tiền bạc lắm.

Kinh nghiệm thì những con máy công nghiệp vừa túi tiền thì nó cũng cũ và cổ lổ xỉ quá , nếu may mắn thì tìm được cái xác cơ khí còn ngon nhưng mất phần điện thì mới rẻ rẻ được.

cái xác này dù nó ngon nhưng nó cũng đời cổ , lúc ấy anh em chú trọng độ trâu bò chứ không thèm tốc độ nên đa số băng hộp hay mang cá , phay thì ngon , đầm , khỏe nhưng như rùa , cố lắm F cỡ 1000mm/min vì nhanh hơn cũng không được vì tua spindle có 4000-6000 thôi , muốn nâng cấp thì chơi động cơ spindle tốc độ cao hơn , khỏe thì sẽ có F nhanh , nhưng tốn khá tiền , chưa nói đến bài toán băng hộp hay mang cá có cho phép nhanh hay không ?.... vô chừng quá.


những cái máy xài ray bi thì ok , đời mới hơn , nhẹ nhàng hơn , nhưng nó lại không trâu bò bằng , nếu biết xài HSM có thể dùng dao nhỏ , tăng tốc độ lên nhưng cũng chỉ cải thiện phần thô , nhưng đến tinh thì như cũ .

Nói túm lại đụng đến máy công nghiệp thì đa số theo mặc định ban đầu nhà sản xuất rồi , khó can thiệp hay cải tiến gì , nhưng được 1 cái là tin tưởng , đỡ nhức đầu hay tốn sức DIY , nhưng thiệt cái túi tiền lắm , và quan trọng nhất là khó thỏa mãn cái mình muốn .


còn DIY em nghĩ học ông Tuấn là hay nhất , từ cái ông chẳng biết gì chỉ biết nạo ( nạo riết hói đầu ) mà giờ có con máy khối người mơ .

----------

cnclaivung, Ga con, GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Ông Tuấn nào bác? tuancoi ah?

----------


## cnclaivung

Sipam mờ đó cụ

----------


## Ga con

> @bác Laivung , em tư vấn , em chưa làm con nào để ăn thép thì em chẳng có kinh nghiệm gì để tư vấn , em thì nghĩ đến ăn thép thì , có điều kiện và kiên trì thì chơi 1 con như anh Tuấn hay chú KhoaC3 mà làm , anh em có post quá trình làm rồi mà , nếu chuyên kim loại màu thì có ducxmoc hay thuannguyen làm 2 con máy H chạy kiếm ra xèng quá trời , còn Cframe ăn kim loại màu mini thì em có chút kinh nghiệm chứ to to tới hành trình 400-500 thì em nghĩ bỏ tiền mua 1 con đúng máy công nghiệp mà dùng cho nó hiệu quả , chứ dân chơi nữa mùa theo không hết thì tốn thời gian và tốn tiền bạc lắm.
> 
> Kinh nghiệm thì những con máy công nghiệp vừa túi tiền thì nó cũng cũ và cổ lổ xỉ quá , nếu may mắn thì tìm được cái xác cơ khí còn ngon nhưng mất phần điện thì mới rẻ rẻ được.
> 
> cái xác này dù nó ngon nhưng nó cũng đời cổ , lúc ấy anh em chú trọng độ trâu bò chứ không thèm tốc độ nên đa số băng hộp hay mang cá , phay thì ngon , đầm , khỏe nhưng như rùa , cố lắm F cỡ 1000mm/min vì nhanh hơn cũng không được vì tua spindle có 4000-6000 thôi , muốn nâng cấp thì chơi động cơ spindle tốc độ cao hơn , khỏe thì sẽ có F nhanh , nhưng tốn khá tiền , chưa nói đến bài toán băng hộp hay mang cá có cho phép nhanh hay không ?.... vô chừng quá.
> 
> 
> những cái máy xài ray bi thì ok , đời mới hơn , nhẹ nhàng hơn , nhưng nó lại không trâu bò bằng , nếu biết xài HSM có thể dùng dao nhỏ , tăng tốc độ lên nhưng cũng chỉ cải thiện phần thô , nhưng đến tinh thì như cũ .
> 
> ...


Lại bị gán xx hay sao vác về nhiều thế ca ca  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Vụ máy này nếu bác muốn làm có ngay thì mua 1 con 2nd hoặc mua xác về làm lại. Nếu muốn làm những món thật cao cấp, chất lượng bề mặt gia công cao... thì mới nghía qua mấy em này.

Giá thì nghe tưởng khủng nhưng thực sự với mấy con đó (nhất là con mới 100% kia) quá bèo đó. Online thấy toàn nghìn với chục nghìn ơ không à, hic.

Thanks.

----------

cnclaivung, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

có bị gán nợ gì đâu ( chỉ có 1 con trong đó em biết mà ) , toàn hàng của 1 mối hàng người ta lấy về bán cho anh đó , chủ yếu giới thiệu cho anh em xem cho biết và cho anh em cái giá tượng trưng tàm tạm để hiểu những con này có giá như thế nào thôi.

NHƯNG chiến hữu nào hiểu biết và có khả năng xài kiếm ra xèng thì tui bán với cái giá nội bộ thôi chứ để ở nhà không xài nó mốc meo ,tương lai sẽ có cơ hội mua tiếp thôi thì cứ bán để có tiền mua tiếp chứ sao !!!!

Ga con , khoaC3 , Tuấn ......nhưng ai làm đồ nặng quan tâm con nào thì hú tui 1 phát , còn cha Nam mập ghét không thèm bán ... nó có quá trời , chưa xài được con nào mà cứ đòi mua thêm.


Ông Tuấn còi làm được cái máy nào đâu , ông ấy thương mại thôi , ông Tuấn Hói ở phía bắc kìa , có cái máy chà bá nạo nạo đấy.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Tuấn

> ông tư vấn tui 1 con ăn thép mong mỏng đi ông Nam. tui bỏ ống từ từ, chứ ko biết mô tê gì hết, vì âm mưu sau dự án đã có. chắc sẽ phiền ông nhiều


Nếu bác cũng nông dân như em, yêu cầu ăn sắt mỏng mỏng thì em giới thiệu bác tham khảo cái con sờ pín em đang dùng ợ.
Chạy dao khỏa mặt đường kính 50 em chỉ phay có một lần thôi ạ. Ví dụ 2 cái hộp này không đồng đều thì em căn chỗ thấp nhất rồi cho ăn xuống 0,5. Những chỗ cao hơn thì kệ nó thôi, 2 ly nó cũng bem vô tư bác ạ.








Con này 3,7kw ở tốc độ 3000v/p. Khi em chạy dao 50 thì tốc độ tối đa con dao em chịu được là 1200v/p. Em hạ xuống còn 500v/ph mà con sờ pín không có dấu hiệu bị yếu đâu bác.

Bác muốn tìm mua con này thì bấm like em đi, em chỉ chỗ cho bác mua nhá há há há há  :Smile:

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo, Nam CNC, vufree

----------


## vufree

Chỉ chỗ Em mua với Bác. Thanks

----------


## Gamo

Chỉ tui chỗ mua với  :Wink: )

----------


## Tuấn

> Chỉ tui chỗ mua với )


Không chỉ cho bác ... Ề ề ....  :Smile: 




> Chỉ chỗ Em mua với Bác. Thanks


Lão chủ thớt còn 2 con đấy bác.

----------


## cnclaivung

bác Tuấn giúp em đi, em hậu tạ sau vậy,,,

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Ngocanh lấy 1 con rồi , còn 1 con tự xài hehehehe , thôi đi anh Tuấn , ngày trước em đăng miết có ai quan tâm đâu , bán rẻ ghê ( 6.5tr cho phiên bản bạc 7xxx ) vậy mà đi có 2 em , 1 em em bán cho bác là 7xxx giá 5.5 luôn ấy chứ . Cảm ơn anh làm chuột bạch cho em về con sờ pín này , ai ngờ đâu nó trả ơn cho anh nhiều quá hehehe , cứ phang cho banh xác đi anh , hư em thay bạc đạn phang tiếp.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## cnclaivung

chốt lại là ông có bán hay không.. em mua dạng săn nên bán thì em mua không thì chờ, nhưng ko biết rành nó nênhong hớt từ từ

----------


## Tuấn

> ông Ngocanh lấy 1 con rồi , còn 1 con tự xài hehehehe , thôi đi anh Tuấn , ngày trước em đăng miết có ai quan tâm đâu , bán rẻ ghê ( 6.5tr cho phiên bản bạc 7xxx ) vậy mà đi có 2 em , 1 em em bán cho bác là 7xxx giá 5.5 luôn ấy chứ . Cảm ơn anh làm chuột bạch cho em về con sờ pín này , ai ngờ đâu nó trả ơn cho anh nhiều quá hehehe , cứ phang cho banh xác đi anh , hư em thay bạc đạn phang tiếp.


Ùi bác thiếu quái gì sờ pín mà giữ làm chi cho chật nhà. Lão Ngọc Anh đứng máy chạy con này chán rồi nên lão í biết. Cụ Thảo Tcm cũng máu mà ở nhà cụ ý còn dư 2 con bt 30 với 1 con bt 50 nữa nên kệ xác cụ ý he he :P

----------


## Nam CNC

tóm lại là chưa bán , chưa làm gì và chưa tính toán gì thì không bán , để em làm xong , test ok rồi mới bán , chừng nào spindle ok em mới bán , chưa lung tung em vất xó , chắc cũng bao nhiêu em vất góc rồi kìa.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

bác cho em xin cái địa chỉ, chủ nhật em ghé bác chơi dc hơm vậy, ( từ Hơm thấy hay hay nên lạm dụng ) :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

chủ nhật có công việc tham gia hội chợ cả ngày rồi , hẹn bác dịp khác thôi.

----------


## GORLAK

Hội chợ ở đâu bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

TRỜI , hội chợ dành cho mấy em tuổi teen cuối tuần , tuần này do không đủ người tui phải trực , sẵn dịp cưa sừng làm nghé ghẹo mấy em gái dễ thương chơi , mấy ông vào đó tui không tiếp đâu , đừng có phá đám cơ hội ngàn năm 1 thuở .... Muốn vào thì cuối tuần thứ 7 và CN , tổ chức tại nhà văn hóa thanh niên.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hello Weekend Market gì đó, ra đó luôn hả anh, T7 e lên đồ ra đó đứng vẫy khách  :Smile: ))

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, giờ Nam ròm ra Huyền Trân Công Chúa đứng rồi à?

----------


## Nam CNC

đồ mấy thằng mắc dịch....

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Người ảnh như con khô rồi mà vẫy nữa chắc ko ai chịu nổi quá. :-)

----------


## Nam CNC

tiếp tục 1 em mới chưa xài ...... hình ảnh thay lời nói.





hàng Shin-oh japan , mới chưa xài.

- 2.2kw , 17Krpm
- 2 nắp bích bằng gang , thân bằng nhôm .
- dùng 2 bạc đạn 7006 C phía đầu và 7004 C phía đuôi
- Collet và nut hệ NT japan , kẹp dao tối đa 16mm, hiện tại đã có collet 12mm
- giải nhiệt gió cánh quạt liền cốt phía đuôi
- em này chuyên cho gỗ , ai phay cắt đứt hay chơi mạnh bạo với gỗ thì em này chơi tốt , còn với kim loại màu thì nhè nhẹ vô tư  , nhưng bảo đảm bá đạo hơn con 2.2kw china 3 bạc hay 4 bạc nhiều.
- Ngoại hình tuyệt vời sạch đẹp leng keng , chỉ rỉ xấu xí ở cốt , 30 giây với cước sắt em nó bóng đẹp lung linh.

1 khuyết điểm duy nhất là em nó có nút siết hệ ren ngược ( cái này chưa bao giờ gặp ) , do đó khi phay em hơi lo lắng cái nút có tự tuôn khi siết không đủ lực không ???? em chưa thử chưa biết .... ngoài ra thì hết .


do em nó khuyết điểm như vậy thì em bán giá nhắm mắt nhắm mũi hòa vốn giá 5 tr ( do phải mua chung con động cơ khác xem nên xem như em bán gỡ vốn ) , mong anh em suy nghĩ trước khi quyết định , em thì thấy nó ren nhuyễn nên việc siết đủ lực thì cũng không lo lắm.



Giá cho 1 em mới leng keng chưa xài 5 tr , ship cho em thêm 200K nha. Hình sao bán như vậy.... việc kẹp dao nhỏ thì cứ chơi thêm 1 cán C12-ER11 là vô tư ngay.

----------


## Totdo

Em lấy con này nhé bác 
Giá cho 1 em mới leng keng chưa xài 5 tr , ship cho em thêm 200K nha. Hình sao bán như vậy...

Minh O935417382

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Cảm ơn bác Totdo , em thấy bác là thành viên mới tham gia gần đây và rất chịu chơi hehehe , nhưng em cũng nói thêm 1 lần nữa cho bác rõ thôi ạ. Con spindle này có ren ngược ở nút siết collet , nó sẽ có xu hướng tự mở ren khi ăn dao theo chiều quay bình thường nếu nút siết không đủ lực , nhưng nếu nút siết đủ lực thì em nghĩ không không thành vấn đề .

để giữ uy tín và trách nhiệm em sẽ có bài test nho nhỏ vấn đề này trước khi giao hàng , nếu nó có sự cố giữa chừng em sẽ ngưng giao hàng để không xảy ra sự cố đó cho bác nhé ( làm ăn có chút trách nhiệm đó hohoho ).

Nếu ok hết thứ 2 em sẽ nhắn cho bác totdo số tài khoản và chuyển hàng.

----------


## Totdo

Gởi Anh Nam CNC
Em hồi trước chuyên rã phế liệu
Đam mê cũng đã lâu rồi
Thời gian gần đây thấy hơi đủ lực
Món nào chưa biết lấy về xem như đóng học phí
Với lại đang có dự án làm ra lúa
Còn good bác cứ gởi cho em
Vấn đề về cơ khí gai trái phải bác cứ yên tâm

Thích con chặn cửa của bác 
nhưng chưa biếc dùng vào việc gì
Thank bác

----------


## itanium7000

> Em hồi trước chuyên rã phế liệu
> Đam mê cũng đã lâu rồi
> Thời gian gần đây thấy hơi đủ lực
> Món nào chưa biết lấy về xem như đóng học phí
> Với lại đang có dự án làm ra lúa
> Còn good bác cứ gởi cho em
> Vấn đề về cơ khí gai trái phải bác cứ yên tâm
> 
> Thích con chặn cửa của bác 
> ...


Thơ tự do hả bác?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Totdo

> Thơ tự do hả bác?!


vì là dân mê sắt thép
Với lại dùng điện thoại nên thế
Cho ní dễ quản lý
 :Smile: )

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Sáng thứ 2 rốp rẻng  test và chuyển hàng luôn , cho em cái địa chỉ nha.

----------


## Totdo

Thank bác
Địa chỉ em
Nhắn vào điện thoại bác nhé

----------


## thuhanoi

Ôh cái Pín đẹp quá, gắn lên khung C _i em not_ khít khít hử  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

đã test rồi , quay tốt , êm , không rung dù lên 400Hz là 24Krpm luôn , còn cái nút chỉ siết tay vừa đủ sát cho quay , dừng nhanh trong 5s cũng không có gì xảy ra , kiểm tra nút vẫn dính sát không xê xích 1 chút xíu gì như vậy suy ra khi dùng cờ lê siết thì bảo đảm an toàn .... một lần nữa cảm ơn bac totdo tin tưởng và chịu chơi và bù lại bác có 1 em spindle cực kì ngon.

con này ăn gỗ thì bá đạo luôn , bảo đảm cắt 2D thì mấy em china không có cửa đâu , ăn kim loại thì em chưa test bao giờ , nhưng với kết cấu của nó và chú Hung1706 đã dùng và kể lại thì ăn nhôm thì nhớ né ra vì phoi bay nhanh lắm đó .

Em sẽ nhắn số tài khoản nhé .


đợt này anh thuhanoi chậm hơn bác totdo rồi.

----------


## Totdo

Thank bác Nam
Bác nhắn số tài khoản mai em chuyển tiền
Em đã nhắn địa chỉ qua cho bác khi đêm rồi

Minh O935417382

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Xác nhận em đã nhận đủ tiền là 5200K của Totdo , em sẽ gửi hàng qua Viettel trong chiều nay luôn , dự đoán 4-5 ngày sẽ nhận hàng nha.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Totdo

chờ nhận hàng bác gởi
 Bác gởi xong nhắn mã vận đơn qua giúp em

 Thank bác

----------


## Totdo

Đã nhận con spín nhé bác Nam
Hàng good hơn cả mong đợi, vừa việc, vừa túi tiền

Thank bác
Tb: dành cho các bác có thắc mắc
      Em dùng dao loại như này

----------

cnclaivung, Nam CNC

----------


## cnclaivung

còn quả nào đánh xoắn gỗ ngon không bác Nam,đúng ra con đó về em mà nghe bác bảo gì mà colet tự ra nên hơi ơn ớn, giờ bác test ngon mới tức vãi hàng, đợi chuyến đò sau vậy

----------


## vusvus

bác Totdo cho e hỏi cái loại dao này e cũng thấy nhiều nhưng không biết cái rãnh đó làm sao chống tháo cái áo nut được hả bác

----------


## Totdo

Gởi bác vusvus
Con dao đó phải chạy ngược chiều bình thường nó mới ăn phôi bác à

----------


## Nam CNC

cái vụ dao ren ngược này hơi bị phê à , vậy mà bác totdo cũng tìm được ta , bái phục luôn... Cảm ơn bác đã comment tốt trong thớt của em.

----------


## vusvus

ah hay nhỉ, e nhìn không kỹ tưởng là có cái rãnh xẻ tại nghe mấy thằng bạn làm khuôn nói có loại collet hay gì nó móc vào cái rãnh đó, bác totdo quả là cao thủ

A Nam còn cái sờ pín nào cỡ vậy nữa không ah

----------


## hoanglang123ooo

thích nhưng mà tiền cao quá

----------


## Nam CNC

@ Tuấn hơi hói hói .

Tình hình rất ư tình hình 

---hộp số 1 đầu vô 2 đầu ra 1:1 , cốt từ 25 trở lên là chưa có , chỉ có 1 hộp vỏ nhôm , cốt phi 15mm à.

--- Power lock thì phi 20 trở lên thì tìm được 6 em , thêm 4 em phi 18 dành cho mấy cái hộp số harmonic size 90 nếu ai muốn gá cái đĩa đồng tâm vững chắc để gá cái mâm cặp thì hú em , xài cái này khỏi cần then hay ốc chí vào .

--- có thêm 1 em hộ số 1:3 hàng mới chưa xài , size 90 , có xài cho cái gì không sếp ?


Xin lỗi sếp Tuấn titanium , em quên chuyển hàng , thấy bác mua của romeo rồi vậy cần nữa không ? để em chuyển nhượng cho ai cần , bây giờ mấy cái đó nó hiếm quá .

----------

Tuấn

----------


## itanium7000

> @ Tuấn hơi hói hói .
> 
> Tình hình rất ư tình hình 
> 
> ---hộp số 1 đầu vô 2 đầu ra 1:1 , cốt từ 25 trở lên là chưa có , chỉ có 1 hộp vỏ nhôm , cốt phi 15mm à.
> 
> --- Power lock thì phi 20 trở lên thì tìm được 6 em , thêm 4 em phi 18 dành cho mấy cái hộp số harmonic size 90 nếu ai muốn gá cái đĩa đồng tâm vững chắc để gá cái mâm cặp thì hú em , xài cái này khỏi cần then hay ốc chí vào .
> 
> --- có thêm 1 em hộ số 1:3 hàng mới chưa xài , size 90 , có xài cho cái gì không sếp ?
> ...


Có cần mà bác. Bác chưa PM STK cho em để em chuyển $.

----------


## Tuấn

Cứ từ từ sếp ui, khớp chữ T bao giờ có mua giúp em nhá, cái vỏ nhôm cốt phi 15 cũng chữ T luôn hả sếp ? bỏ góc nào đó cho em nhá, được nhiều nhiều chút rồi gửi 1 thể, thanks sếp nhoé  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

Ok , bữa nào lôi cái khớp nhôm ấy về cho anh.

----------


## sieunhim

Cái powerlock 18 còn để e 1 cái nhé, mai hoặc đầu tuần e ghé lấy, tks a trc

----------


## Nam CNC

100K/ 1 cái nha chú , hết hàng bãi rồi phải ra chợ mua lại nên giá cao.

----------


## sieunhim

Có sao đâu a, đc việc là được đỡ công chế cháo thêm mệt  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## thuhanoi

Đặt bác Nam gặp bốc giúp một vài cái   power lock lỗ 10--14 có cả puly nho nhỏ (có vẻ khó tìm nhỉ). Thank

----------


## Nam CNC

Nói các bác không tin chứ 4 em hàng khủng đều đã có visa đi về nơi xa lắm đó .... vẫn có những khách hàng chịu chơi và hiểu giá trị mấy em nó..... don't care about money .


Đính kèm 23649

----------


## Tuấn

Bác Nam CNC và cả nhà cho em hỏi ngu ngu vụ gắn vòng bi đầu 7 này với ạ.

Liệu em có thể chế cái ổ đỡ dùng 2 vòng bi kích thước khác nhau như thế này không ạ :



Vì cái gối đỡ của em nó bị phạt mất một góc phía dưới, nên không đủ chỗ lắp 2 vòng bi 7206. Vậy nếu lắp 1 cái to và 1 cái nhỏ như thế này liệu có ổn không ạ ?

Cái trục của em chịu cả lực hướng tâm lẫn hướng trục, mà em thì chưa dùng vòng bi 7xx.. bao giờ cả mới đau.

----------


## huyquynhbk

Bác tuấn mà làm kiểu này sẽ rất khó tháo lắp bảo dưỡng+ căn chỉnh khe hở bi ah. bác có thể nói rõ yêu cầu hơn đc k?giờ muộn rùi, để smai e ới bác nhé.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## secondhand

Chém gió bác Tuấn tí
Bác chơi kiểu "mẹ bòng con" thì có ai bắt bác đâu, nhưng muốn tháo ra thì cái bạc con nó lòi chành (vòng bi đỡ chặn nó chỉ chịu lực hướng trục 1 chiều)
Trục vẫn y vậy, vị trí bạc vẫn vậy nhưng bác trở bề lại cả 2 bạc, bác cần tiện thêm 1 ống bao để đệm giữa 2 vòng ngoài của bạc, ko cần bót với gối nhưng chiều dài chính xác, đầu trục trong phải có NUT giữ bạc. Làm như thế bác có thể kiểm tra độ rơ trước khi lấp chúng vào gối, khi cảo ra hay ép vào 2 mẹ con nó cùng lôi nhau.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

em ủng hộ cách anh 2nd.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hi các bác, cái này là em chế cái đầu mài cho cái máy đểu của em thôi ạ. Em cũng ngồi xem chán rồi mà chả hiểu nó làm thế nào, may có bác Secondhand gợi ý, chắc là lần này em hiểu hơn rùi.

Cái đầu em chế nó thế này :



Nhược điểm của nó là gối đỡ to quá, thành ra mài thì cũng tạm được, nhưng dí vào góc nhỏ thì nó không vào được.

Em chôm kiểu máy của bọn này :







Em ngồi xem mãi mà chả hiểu con ốc ở đuôi nó vặn cái gì, chắc nó làm giống kiểu bác Secondhand chỉ cho em rồi.

Các bác xem giúp em xem em hiểu thế này có đúng không ạ:

----------


## Tuấn

Ố em nhầm, em vẽ lại cái trục với phần chắn phía bên trái tẹo, cả nhà xem giúp em nhá, em củm ơn  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Thêo ý mình chỗ này hiệu chỉnh tý  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## secondhand

Úi giời ơi! Chỉ thế thôi bác Tuấn dùng bạc 7xxx chi cho phí, vì mài bác có che chắn thế nào đi nữa mạc mài vẫn cứ vô => mau hỏng, mà dòng 7xxx đắt nhiêu và khó mua so với dòng 6xxx thông dụng. Bác có thể dùng bạc 6xxx và sửa gối lại là đưa bạc 2 hướng từ mặt đầu của gối vào, như thế gia công đơn giản hơn và trục ít bậc hơn. Bạc đuôi chỉ giữ trục cũng ko cần to, cở 6202 hạ bậc chạy ren 12mm, ko dùng nut thường mà dùng locknut.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hình như bữa a Nam hỏi em cái gối đỡ là để làm cái này của bác Tuấn ah. 
Lục kho lại thấy có cái cục này còn sót lại, bác Tuấn xem xài đc không nhé, em xin up ké phát nha anh Nam hehe.
Bạc đầu 1 cái 7007, 1 cái bạc đuôi 6xxx. Miệng lỗ 24 thẳng, có chốt ngang bên trong, thảo 3 viên bi ra rồi taro gắn ốc chìm vào lock lại. 

.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

đem cái đó qua nhà anh đi , anh tìm cái power lock lổ 12 ngoài 24 về mà DIY cái đầu cắt vào rồi bán tiếp hehehe.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe có chính sách đổi hàng hong đại ca, em đang tìm cây vitme 1605 hành trình 300 ah  :Smile: )))

----------


## Nam CNC

thua , 16-05 anh không có rồi , bây giờ toàn hệ ren 4mm, em thử liên lạc anh Ppgas đi , ảnh có 1 cây đó , chắc là không dùng 16-05 C3Z NSK , đủ gối.

----------


## ppgas

> thua , 16-05 anh không có rồi , bây giờ toàn hệ ren 4mm, em thử liên lạc anh Ppgas đi , ảnh có 1 cây đó , chắc là không dùng 16-05 C3Z NSK , đủ gối.


Còn 1 cặp!

----------


## hung1706

Hehe anh PPgas xem có chính sách đổi hàng gì với em hơm, em đang tìm 1 cây vừa đẹp để thay ạ  :Big Grin: .

----------


## chetaocnc

> tiếp tục 1 em mới chưa xài ...... hình ảnh thay lời nói.
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 23808Đính kèm 23809Đính kèm 23810Đính kèm 23811Đính kèm 23812Đính kèm 23813Đính kèm 23814Đính kèm 23815
> 
> 
> hàng Shin-oh japan , mới chưa xài.
> 
> - 2.2kw , 17Krpm
> ...


khi nào có con này cho em một con anh nhé

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

mua dư đem lên bán .


Combo gang , mang cá visme bi 20-05- C3ZNSK

--- nặng 65kg , dài 700, ngang 150 , 4 lổ bắt ốc M14 cách nhau 170x350mm, combo cao 160mm.
--- bàn rãnh T dài 340 , ngang 150, mang cá nêm dùng đệm teflon .... rất mượt.
--- Đã thay cây visme khác vào , giờ đây rất nhạy , nhích nhẹ nhay kim.
--- Đã tinh chỉnh bệ trượt nhẹ nhàng , mượt mà vẫn cứng vững , đã test bằng đồng hồ so 0.01mm.
--- Hành trình 220mm.

tình trạng thực tế là em đã bảo trì lại , chỉnh lại cho êm do người rã máy đã lỡ tháo vài bộ phận , visme đã thay cây khác được rã cùng 1 máy ra ( cây visme từ chú romeo bán ) , cùng kích thước nên anh em không lo bị xáo trộn hay mất độ chuẩn... ( do thay cây khác nên không thể đóng chốt được nên em đã tháo hết chốt rồi , đã xử dụng kinh nghiệm lắp ráp , ráp lại cực êm mượt )


nguyên con hình dáng rất đẹp , body mi nhon , phù hợp cho nhiều mục đích .



mang cá nêm, đệm teflon , mất 1 miếng cao su chắn bụi.



visme 20-05 NSK C3Z , mặt bích phù hợp con anpha 98 hay 911 ( mặt bích 90 là quá hớp )



bôi trơn bằng dầu , vẫn còn đường bơm .




Cuối cùng là cái giá rất ngọt ngào đúng tính chất hàng dư đem bán ... 2500K , chưa bao ship ( rất ưu tiên cho anh em đến nhà chở đi , phương xa em báo giá đóng gói và ship sau nha .

----------


## HĐình Tâm

Đổi lấy cái này nhá  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

trời .... gửi ra ngoài bắc chắc chết tiền ship...

----------


## luu

> còn 1 cái kho tà le đồ chẳng biết cách nào đi hết , lôi lên đây chia sẽ nỗi lòng với anh em.
> Đính kèm 23524Đính kèm 23525Đính kèm 23526Đính kèm 23527Đính kèm 23528Đính kèm 23529Đính kèm 23530Đính kèm 23531Đính kèm 23532Đính kèm 23533


ước gì được mua cặp eke

----------


## CKD

Muốn mua thì chạy qua mà lấy.. lăn tăn giề. Nhớ để tiền lại trước khi về là được. Hí hí.

----------

luu, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

eke gì vậy chú ??? eke nhôm à ? chạy qua nhà mà lấy.

----------


## luu

yeah. để rảnh chạy qua bác nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

mệt mấy ông này ghê , em có dt cứ nhấc lên mà hỏi , ít thì em nhượng nhiều thì không bán vì em muốn bán cho nhiều người , thấy nó hữu dụng thì nên chia sẽ thôi.


cặp đó giá 300K nhé , đúng giá em mua quận 8 .

----------

luu

----------


## huanpt

Cặp này hả Nam, để anh 1 cặp nhá.

----------


## Nam CNC

nhôm thôi nha anh Huân.

----------


## truongkiet

> mua dư đem lên bán .
> 
> 
> Combo gang , mang cá visme bi 20-05- C3ZNSK
> 
> --- nặng 65kg , dài 700, ngang 150 , 4 lổ bắt ốc M14 cách nhau 170x350mm, combo cao 160mm.
> --- bàn rãnh T dài 340 , ngang 150, mang cá nêm dùng đệm teflon .... rất mượt.
> --- Đã thay cây visme khác vào , giờ đây rất nhạy , nhích nhẹ nhay kim.
> --- Đã tinh chỉnh bệ trượt nhẹ nhàng , mượt mà vẫn cứng vững , đã test bằng đồng hồ so 0.01mm.
> ...


hông lẽ mua về làm trục z

----------


## Nam CNC

ông tới nhà chở đi , khách hàng quen tui bớt còn 2 chai đó , kể như bỏ công bảo trì bán hòa vốn.... xem như tăng thêm kinh nghiệm chọt chẹt thôi .

Giá này tui muốn đổi ngang cây cột gang của Cu mập.

Bán không được xem như để đó , thêm ít món em có con C full mang cá phay sắt chơi.

----------


## huanpt

> ông tới nhà chở đi , khách hàng quen tui bớt còn 2 chai đó , kể như bỏ công bảo trì bán hòa vốn.... xem như tăng thêm kinh nghiệm chọt chẹt thôi .
> 
> Giá này tui muốn đổi ngang cây cột gang của Cu mập.
> 
> Bán không được xem như để đó , thêm ít món em có con C full mang cá phay sắt chơi.


Nhìn rất là máu...
@ Anh cạn $ rồi, chứ không thì múc em nó ngay.
Còn có chương trình đổi thì Nam thích cái gì anh có, anh đổi luôn.  :Frown:  
 :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

anh có món gì đổi đây anh Huân ?

----------


## vufree

Bác Nam đổi bộ mang cá lấy 2 bộ Z này không? hành trình khoảng 300, thiếu vitme. thép trắng. cặp ray chắc bản 40mm. Thanks

----------


## vufree

thêm ảnh

----------


## Nam CNC

ray em không có thiếu , anh Vũ còn món gì khác không ?

----------


## huanpt

> anh có món gì đổi đây anh Huân ?


Servo nhà anh nuôi nhiều, cái này Nam không khoái rồi.
Đống harmonic nhà anh nhiều như ong, có vẻ được.
Đống đồ của anh mua của em, anh cũng chưa giải tán, nếu cần thì lôi ra đổi.

----------


## Gamo

Có con laser đóa

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh Huân với anh Vũ dư hay muốn đổi show hàng tiếp đi anh ... Anh Vũ cho em hỏi ray đó 4 rãnh bi hay 2 rãnh bên hông ?



con laser gì vậy gà ?

----------


## vufree

Ray có 2 rãnh bị bên hông Nam ơi, nhưng bắt kiểu 2 ray úp mặt vào nhau nên cũng chắc chắn, cái này làm Z kim máy kim hoàn chắc Ok vì rất gọn.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

em không có nhu cầu trục Z nữa , thôi thì anh đem lên bán đi , 2 bộ này quy ra 2 tr chắc dễ lắm , làm Z cho C hay X cho H hay router đều thoải mái , chỉ cần tấm đế sau lưng nữa là cứng lắm à .

đồ em nhiều rồi , đang nợ Nam mập cái cột , quy ra thóc rước em nó về nè .

bên nhà còn nhiều món , bán thì khó , để thì chật , ai qua nhà em mà có dự án , thuyết phục được em , em tài trợ cho mà dùng..... chứ rã ra lấy ray với visme thì bõ công mình ráp quá , bán ve chai được bao nhiêu đâu.

Anh em nào mới vô mà điều kiện khó khăn , nếu có tâm quyết , cuồng nhiệt theo món này , em hỗ trợ cho ạ . Mà âm thầm thôi nha , con vợ em mà nó biết nó thẻo cu.

----------


## vufree

Wa. Anh đang điều kiện khó khăn nè, phải ghé thôi.... kekekke

----------


## Nam CNC

chơi luôn , không phân biệt đối tượng miễn là phù hợp điều kiện em đưa ra nhưng .... anh xếp hàng xa xa xíu , nhường 1 số anh em khác hehehe , nếu sau 1 thời gian không ai quan tâm , anh cứ qua hốt về hehehe , mà nhà anh còn chổ không vậy ?

----------


## nicowando

E dk qua nè , mà qua mời a nước mía nhé ... thank a cái vụ tiện đồ chơi của e ...

----------


## Gamo

> em không có nhu cầu trục Z nữa , thôi thì anh đem lên bán đi , 2 bộ này quy ra 2 tr chắc dễ lắm , làm Z cho C hay X cho H hay router đều thoải mái , chỉ cần tấm đế sau lưng nữa là cứng lắm à .
> 
> đồ em nhiều rồi , đang nợ Nam mập cái cột , quy ra thóc rước em nó về nè .
> 
> bên nhà còn nhiều món , bán thì khó , để thì chật , ai qua nhà em mà có dự án , thuyết phục được em , em tài trợ cho mà dùng..... chứ rã ra lấy ray với visme thì bõ công mình ráp quá , bán ve chai được bao nhiêu đâu.
> 
> Anh em nào mới vô mà điều kiện khó khăn , nếu có tâm quyết , cuồng nhiệt theo món này , em hỗ trợ cho ạ . Mà âm thầm thôi nha , con vợ em mà nó biết nó thẻo cu.


Mai tao méc vợ mày

----------


## vufree

Nhà chỉ hết chỗ ngủ thôi. Chỗ để đồ vẫn còn.... kekkekeke

----------


## ahdvip

> em không có nhu cầu trục Z nữa , thôi thì anh đem lên bán đi , 2 bộ này quy ra 2 tr chắc dễ lắm , làm Z cho C hay X cho H hay router đều thoải mái , chỉ cần tấm đế sau lưng nữa là cứng lắm à .
> 
> đồ em nhiều rồi , đang nợ Nam mập cái cột , quy ra thóc rước em nó về nè .
> 
> bên nhà còn nhiều món , bán thì khó , để thì chật , ai qua nhà em mà có dự án , thuyết phục được em , em tài trợ cho mà dùng..... chứ rã ra lấy ray với visme thì bõ công mình ráp quá , bán ve chai được bao nhiêu đâu.
> 
> Anh em nào mới vô mà điều kiện khó khăn , nếu có tâm quyết , cuồng nhiệt theo món này , em hỗ trợ cho ạ . Mà âm thầm thôi nha , con vợ em mà nó biết nó thẻo cu.


Tài trợ em ở vùng sâu vùng xa nè đại ca ròm  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Tài trợ em nữa, huhu

----------


## truongkiet

cái bệ gang mang cá em bợ rồi nha mấy bác....

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi đi , đồ của em toàn hàng nặng nề , em ghét phải đóng gói gửi hàng , ai tới chở đi em thích hơn , ai sâu xa ráng chịu.

----------


## huanpt

Hi Nam,
Mấy cái Harmonic lâu lắm rồi anh lấy của Nam (600 1 cái giờ tính 500 1 cái) mấy cái này có vẻ phủ hợp với Nam.

Thks

----------


## Nam CNC

bệ gang mang cá hả anh Huân ??? hehehe , em bán cho truongkiet rồi.

----------


## Nam CNC

@ anh Huânpt , mua bệ gang nữa không anh , em mới về 2 bộ .... anh em có giá đẹp , nhưng không thấp hơn bộ kia đâu nha.


Cuối năm ló mặt lên chung với anh em cho vui 

lựa mãi tìm được 1 con ưng ý nhất đem ra bán chơi

Shin-oh japan spindle 

--- full body gang thép , nặng 17kg
---200V , 3.7kw , 3 pha , 11400rpm 
--- Hàng zin , chưa thèm mở ra , quay êm như mấy em mới , không bò sàn , giải nhiệt gió cánh quạt sau đít .
--- Runout <0.01mm đo thực tế miệng côn 
--- 2 bâc đạn đầu 7009 C , 1 bạc 7004C phía sau
--- Gá dao tối đa 20mm , chuẩn YCC 20 của Yukiwa , em đã tậu collet 16 , chén thẳng 20-12 , C20-8 ( còn cái C20-6 hết hàng , anh em tự mua nha 90K 1 em )
--- có cờ lê móc để mở tán , còn mỏ lết tự sắm hehehe
--- Nut collet có ren ngược nha ( lưu ý khi tháo hay xiết ) , đã từng test tốc độ cao em nó không tự mở ra đâu vì ren nhuyễn và xiết đủ lực thì không lo con tán open.


hình ảnh thể hiện đầy đủ lời muốn nói 



em này thoải mái ăn kim loại nha , phay đồ part khỏi lo nghĩ , mua sờ pin của Nam sờ pín thì khỏi lo , bảo đảm như như những gì viết. Mua về hàn dây dài vào là xài , khỏi lo mỡ bò , mỡ bò zin là đủ , đừng nên bơm thêm mỡ khác , đến khi nào bạc đạn ồn ào banh xác thì thay nha , em sẽ tư vấn kỹ thuật thay thoải mái.


Giá ra đi như hình 8.5tr , ship và đóng gói cho em thêm 300K cho chuyến đi đường bộ Viettel.


PS : còn vài con khá cùi bắp , xài 2 bạc tốc độ cao thiếu collet , 2.2kw và 3.7kw , 18000rpm , ai thích xài motor kéo tốc độ cao thì em bảo trì bạc đạn ngon cơm sẽ bán sau ... à thì cùi bắp nhưng giá cũng không cùi lắm hehehehe Nam CNC có bao giờ bán rẻ đâu.

----------


## Gamo

Chuyển sang đấu giá đi :P

Kiếm giùm tau bộ collet 6 nhe :x :x :x....

----------


## Nam CNC

90K mày cứ mua chén thẳng C16-6 ở Cẩm Ký.... mua japan thì ở An Khang đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh giá 200K cho 1 cái chén thẳng C16-6.... à à mày nói con nào , tao nhớ mày trấn lột con 3.7kw của chú Hưng mà

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, con đó giống con này mà phải hem?

----------


## Nam CNC

khác ông ơi , con của tao 11400rpm , chuẩn gá dao YCC20 , còn của mày là 18000rpm , chuẩn NT 16 , mày muốn chuyển xuống dao 6mm thì mua chén thẳng C16-6 ở cẩm ký giá 90K thôi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho... giờ tau gắn lên bộ combo ghi chữ C7 to đùng, vít me xoắn giống loại cho gỗ, phi khoảng 20-25 gì đó, thế dùng con đóa có sao hem?

----------


## Totdo

Ngày mai mua cái mega6/45 vô kèo lụm luôn (h thèm mà hết lúa)

   mua con shiho ren ngược của bác chủ lâu rồi giờ mới có máy test nè, chưa có dao bự, dao nhỏ chạy ok

   c nhíp test spindle

----------


## thuhanoi

Private rồi

----------


## hung1706

> Hohoho... giờ tau gắn lên bộ combo ghi chữ C7 to đùng, vít me xoắn giống loại cho gỗ, phi khoảng 20-25 gì đó, thế dùng con đóa có sao hem?


Hehe khác lắm đó anh. Bước 10 ăn nhôm là hụt hơi rồi, anh cho ăn mỏng với máy anh dàn cơ cứng thì ổn  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Huhuhu... bác nào mua bộ bước 5 bữa trước của ku Hưng nhượng lại em đi...

Để qua bãi Q4 kiếm xem có hàng ko  :Wink:

----------


## ahdvip

> thôi đi , đồ của em toàn hàng nặng nề , em ghét phải đóng gói gửi hàng , ai tới chở đi em thích hơn , ai sâu xa ráng chịu.


Chiều nay em vô, có gì ko em qua em chở, kakaka

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hohoho... giờ tau gắn lên bộ combo ghi chữ C7 to đùng, vít me xoắn giống loại cho gỗ, phi khoảng 20-25 gì đó, thế dùng con đóa có sao hem?


Phải bộ combo đen hôm bữa ko anh gamo? Nếu vậy thì bộ đó anh Nam rành lắm, bộ đen của NSK ray 25 ngoài ông Long đó anh Nam.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

Đã xong em spindle rồi nha các bạn.

chuẩn bị lên mấy em siêu cùi để làm động cơ kéo tua nhanh 18000rpm.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

> Mục mua bán này từ bây giờ sẽ là trang duy nhất bán hàng của Nam cnc , sẽ cập nhật hàng hóa vào trang đầu tiên để tiện theo dõi 
> 
> **** Hàng còn hình còn , mất hình mất hàng ...quên hàng đã bán hoặc không muốn bán nữa...hehehe.
> 
> 1--- Combo KR30 của hãng THK
> 
> - bản rộng 60 dài , dài tầm 480mm
> - hành trình 230mm , visme bi phi 10mm, ren 10mm
> - 2 block trượt dài 4 lổ ốc M5
> ...


Bác nam ơi bộ này bác còn bán ko ạ. Cho e lấy 1 bộ với

----------


## Nam CNC

còn nhưng ráp thành cái khung máy rồi , tháo ra phá vỡ hết cấu trúc làm sao.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Chẹp. Thấy bác chưa dỡ ảnh e tưởng bác vẫn bán  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy bộ em chụp hình thì bán hết rồi , bán bộ nào là chụp bộ ấy , còn 2 bộ trên khung máy , bây giở gỡ ra banh xác máy.... mà bộ khung đem vứt xó mới ác , tháo ra thì uổng công ráp quá.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Ặc. Bác cho e xem qua cái khung máy đc ko. E cũng đang kiếm đỏ mắt đây ợ

----------


## Nam CNC

134 Vĩnh Hội , f4 quận 4 , mới bác qua xem , em bán giá rẻ lỗ vốn cho rộng nhà à , khung máy H , hành trình 230x230 , bộ Z tháo ra cho anh em rồi.

là cái khung này nè , bộ Z tháo rồi nha 

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/77...CNC-shop/page2

Giá 5tr cho rộng nhà nha.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

> 134 Vĩnh Hội , f4 quận 4 , mới bác qua xem , em bán giá rẻ lỗ vốn cho rộng nhà à , khung máy H , hành trình 230x230 , bộ Z tháo ra cho anh em rồi.
> 
> là cái khung này nè , bộ Z tháo rồi nha 
> 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/77...CNC-shop/page2
> Giá 5tr cho rộng nhà nha.


Bác cho e gạch ít hôm e lấy

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

trước tết tây thì tui khoái hơn , nhà bề bộn quá muốn dọn đó mà .... đừng quyết định vội , cứ qua xem rồi quyết định sau chưa muộn.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

E ở sg e qua luôn bác ạ. Cơ mà e ở hà nội...

----------


## baole

Bác ship về đà nẵng ko, em lấy bác nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

trời !!!! xa dữ .

----------


## baole

Ko ship à bác Nam

----------


## ngocpham

Cái khung này trừ đi bộ Z thì còn bao nhiêu bác Nam?
Mình ở Đồng Nai, đang lăn tăn

----------


## Nam CNC

mình đã nói là 5 tr đó , lúc trước có đưa ra giá trên 10tr ạ , dân đi mua hàng bãi tính ra tiền mua vật tư cũng không đủ ạ , em tính như thế là lỗ cho đi rộng nhà , chưa nói đến công cán khoan , bắt ốc , canh vuông song song hết rồi.


@ baole  ship thì có ship nhưng bận quá không chuẩn bị pallet gỗ đóng khung cho nó , không dám quăng đại cho Phương Trang.


tui còn cái khung máy mang cá đang chạy , tháo Z cho Gamo do tìm được bộ mang cá khác thay Z , ai tới nhà chơi chiếc ba gac tui bán rẻ luôn , thích bộ Z cũ thì khỏi cho Gamo , còn thích mang cá thì lấy bộ mang cá mới thôi , giá max 10 tr chơi . Tui chuyển qua kim loại màu nên phải chơi cái khung gì đó nhẹ nhàng thôi.... Nhớ là cái khung thôi nha , không bao gồm gì khác cái khung có 3 trục ,X,Y,Z , bảo đảm độ chính xác cao hành trình 200x230x180 (220) toàn là combo của máy tiện công nghiệp , Nam CNC mừ.

----------


## baole

Tiếc thật, nếu rãnh bác ship dùm nhé

----------


## ngocpham

@Nam CNC: first come first serve
Nếu ko ship dc cho bác baole thì tới lượt mình nhé

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Chẹp. Gọi với nt bác Nam từ tối mà ko thấy đâu  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

DẠ , cuối năm em muốn gọn nhà , bán rẻ nên sẽ ưu tiên bác nào đến nhà xem và chở đi luôn ạ , cả cái khung tầm 40-50kg thôi . Em luôn xếp theo thứ tự , nhưng các bác đầu tiên lại ở xa quá em không thể đóng gói và ship hàng , anh em nào tới được thì xem và hốt nha.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Chẹp. Thì e chịu cước vận chuyển cũng đc chứ sao bác  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

Hiện tại có thành viên Ona ở HCM đăng kí đến nhà xem và mua qua inbox lúc 9h40 , và cũng là khách hàng cũ , em ưu tiên ạ , nhưng bác ngocpham là người muốn xem lại lăn tăn và quyết định sau thôi thì dịp cuối tuần này ai đến được và mua thì em bán. Các bác đường xa thông cảm 


----có mấy bộ SKR30 THK, ren 10 hành trình tầm 450-500 , SKR46 THK hành trình tầm 500 , em khoái lắm nhưng giờ hết thời gian , bán lại giá vốn giá 350K/1kg ..... hơi căng với giá bây giờ hen nhưng được 1 cái là hàng đẹp lung linh không gì để chê cả

bộ SKR nặng 12-13kg , còn SKR30 nặng 6-7kg , đủ bộ double Y làm máy kiểu gantry nha. Ai thích phay gỗ hay nhôm làm khung cứng là bang hết. Ai quan tâm em chụp hình , không quan tâm em cất tiếp hehehe. Chú ý hàng của em là SKR nha , loại đời mới chịu tải cao hơn KR nha

----------

Ona

----------


## Nam CNC

Dạ em có nói rồi , em bận quá không có thời gian đóng thùng gỗ cho nó , nó là cái khung gửi không đóng thùng cẩn thận em nó ra ngoài đó bị vặn vẹo mất công lắm.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Dạ vầng. E hiểu ạ. Thế bác Nam cho e xin mấy pô ảnh combo skr đi bác  :Wink:

----------


## ToanCN

Bác nam ơi cái áo collet kia phi bao nhiu vậy bác, em đang kiếm 3 con

----------


## Nam CNC

1 con xài NT16 , 2 con xài Shoda 20 , 1 con xài Shoda 16 hehehe , chết chắc , cùng lắm em bán theo kiểu động cơ tua nhanh thôi ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cảm ơn các bác theo dõi , xin lỗi các bác phương xa , cả 2 cái khung em rao hôm qua bác ona qua xem đồng ý lấy hết rồi ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, cụ lúc nãy là Ona à? Thế bộ Z còn hem? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Bộ skr a rao hôm qua cũng hết rồi ạ?

----------


## truongkiet

hàng họ thế nào show lên đi a Nam ơi

----------


## Nam CNC

@Gamo thì tất nhiên người ta lấy cả khung nên trục Z đi theo chứ sao.... mày đặt hàng tao đi tao ráp cho mày bộ Z đúng chuẩn ôm con shinoh cho mày


SKR vẫn còn mà , cái này em ship được nên ưu tiên cho bác lamnguyen mà.

----------


## Gamo

Để đem bộ trượt cũ của mày sang nhờ mày độ lại  :Wink:

----------


## garynguyen

Hàng đã về với đội của em

----------

huyquynhbk, Nam CNC, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Tuyệt, giống hệt con của mình, hàng ông Nam chạy khỏi cần lo nghĩ, ưng đẹp thì tút lại chút - sơn màu xám đi cho nó ngầu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Hàng lạc rang cuối năm.

2 con spindle dành cho cắt 2d quảng cáo.

---- nếu chỉ yêu cầu gá dao và cắt đứt 2D thì em có 2 em này.


1---- Colombo 2.2kw , 2 bạc 6xxx ( 6006 và 6004 ) , 18000rpm.
----do collet hơi chuyên dụng chỉ gá được size theo hệ inch nên dao là 9.5mm , gá dao nhỏ hơn thì nhờ cha KhoaC3 cắt dây 2 cái sơmi 9.5-6mm, 9.5-8mm, 9.5-4mm là vô tư cắt nha.
---- mất cánh quạt đuôi , DIY cho em nó cái quạt vi tính 80mm gió mạnh là ok , khỏi ồn.
---- hàng italia khỏi nghĩ nha.
---- nguồn gốc đấu giá ebay , nhưng về đây thấy em nó chán quá bỏ góc , giờ lôi ra cho anh em nào cảm thấy hợp nhu cầu thì hốt.

Giá tình yêu vô bờ bến 3tr chẵn , ship thi cho em thêm 100K đi Viettel đầu năm.




2--- Shino 2.2kw

--- em nó uy lực , 2 bạc 7xxx ( 7006C và 7004C )
--- 18000rpm quá đủ đề phang 
--- body full gang
--- Em tìm collet tạm và tiện cái nut cho nó , gá dao được 6mm và 3mm , runout <0.02mm
--- Đã test full 18000rpm êm ái không rung , bò sàn 

quá phê cho 1 em ngon ngon , 

Giá tình yêu 3tr chẳn cho nó giống em colombo , 100K cho viettel vận chuyển.

----------


## Nam CNC

tiếp tục hàng cùi bắp ....

spindle dữ luôn á , nhưng em nó có chút vấn đề xem như em bán động cơ tua nhanh thôi ạ

----shioh japan 3.7kw , 18000rpm

em nó em đã thay bạc đạn hết , test ok , chỉ có cái bạc to 7206C cuối năm mua không có đành thế 6206 cũng của con spindle khác vào cho quay chơi.

nói chung em nó là rất ok mỗi tội chén côn nó rỉ sét hơi lố nên chén côn không còn đảm bảo độ runout nên em bán nó như con động cơ tua nhanh , ai về mài lại chén côn và mua collet thì em nó quay trở lại phang kim loại vô bờ bến.


----- Giá 2tr vui chơi ngày xuân . ship 200K





----- thêm 1 em 3.7kw shino 2 bạc 7xxx 

em này nguyên bản , quay ok , tua cao bá đạo , mất nắp chụp đuôi và không tìm ra collet nên bán bừa là động cơ tua cao.

Giá 2 tr lạc xoong , ship 200k

----------


## thuhanoi

Cuối năm nhận được món quà hay (có động lực sửa cáp rồi  :Big Grin:  ), đang chụp hình ông Nam lại đưa cái động cơ này lên  :Big Grin:  - thôi thì lấy luôn cái spindle dính trên hình nhé, ra tết chuyển $ hay sao đây  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

À , anh Thuhanoi , lúc nào chuyển cũng được anh , cứ qua rằm chuyển cho nó lành hehehe , à cái này đúng nghĩa động cơ tua nhanh nhé anh , nó dùng collet NT 16 loại cao .

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> À , anh Thuhanoi , lúc nào chuyển cũng được anh , cứ qua rằm chuyển cho nó lành hehehe , à cái này đúng nghĩa động cơ tua nhanh nhé anh , nó dùng collet NT 16 loại cao .


Thôi chuyển luôn cho đồng chí rồi đó  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## MINHAT

Như đã alo em lấy con colombo nhé ,ra tết em lên lấy luôn nha

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

2 em ra đi ... còn 2 em còn lại.

----------


## hungson1986

Năm hết tết đến chúc anh mua may bán đắt. Tiền vào mạnh mẽ

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Chùi, sao đại hạ giá vậy cha? Con Shinoh 3.7kw này hình như giống y chang con 14tr cha Mechanic bán phải hem?

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> tiếp tục hàng cùi bắp ....
> 
> spindle dữ luôn á , nhưng em nó có chút vấn đề xem như em bán động cơ tua nhanh thôi ạ
> 
> ----shioh japan 3.7kw , 18000rpm
> 
> 
> em nó em đã thay bạc đạn hết , test ok , chỉ có cái bạc to 7206C cuối năm mua không có đành thế 6206 cũng của con spindle khác vào cho quay chơi.
> 
> ...


Giá bán so với chất lượng quá tốt ! tiếc là quá khổ với con máy mini đang có , nếu có em nào tầm 1HP phay nhôm ngon thì cho biết nhé .

----------

GOHOME, Nam CNC

----------


## Minh Trần

E gạch 1 con lạc xoong nhá nếu còn.  về kéo dây đai.

----------


## Nam CNC

Gamo , gần như chính xác vậy đó nhưng con kia là hàng chưa xài cha , còn con này nó bị thay bạc đạn rồi ,chén côn nó rỉ sét bị rổ bề mặt nên nó chỉ còn có giá trị tương đương 1 con động cơ tua nhanh thôi , 3.7kw giá 2 tr tao còn sợ cao ấy.... ai mài lại được chén côn là có giá hời đó , tao sẽ mua giúp bộ collet và nut cho .


Cảm ơn anh Tường , yêu cầu anh hơi khó vì chẳng có con nào 1hp japan mà nhẹ cân hay mini cả , chắc anh phải lên body khác em tìm con nào đó phang kim loại cho anh.


Chuẩn bị lên phương an DIY 1 em ATC BT15 , 3000-12000rpm ... ai đăng kí không nè.... hehehe , con này mang tính chất khoe chủ yếu chứ công lực chắc khó ngon , nhưng em từng thấy BT15 chơi con dao quét phi 60 ghép mảnh ấy , ngoài bãi đăng bán 25 chai cho 1 máy .... bo dy hơi nát nhưng dàn cơ còn ngon lắm. Dưới chân cầu Bình Thuận , quốc lộ 1A nhé , con to hơn xíu 200x300 giá 35tr .

----------

Mạnh Tường, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

con 3.7kw to mà kéo dây đai là hết bài , thấy nó kéo dây đai hơi tiếc , em vẫn có cách chế được bộ kẹp dao , qua tết em lên phương án giúp bác Minh Trần nhé, chi phí rẻ lắm vài trăm K là vô tư.


Xác nhận gạch bác` Minh Trần cho em lac xoong.


Còn 1 em 18000 rpm cuối cùng , em đánh giá em đó ok nhất , có bác Gary xin gạch nhưng chưa quyết , quá 30 phút bác ấy lưỡng lự thôi thì em sẽ nhận gạch khác , đăng bán cho vui chứ sau tết thong thả anh em mình giao dịch nhé, chỉ là chốt kèo thôi.... À ai hủy kèo cũng không sao , nhớ sau rằm rồi tính nha hahaha.

----------


## phuocviet346

Còn em còn lại nếu được mình xin gạch

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

xác nhận viên gạch cuối cùng nha... bác Phuocviet346


xong 4 em gồm Bác thuhanoi , Minh Nhat , Minh Tran , Phuocviet

----------


## phuocviet346

> xác nhận viên gạch cuối cùng nha... bác Phuocviet346
> 
> 
> xong 4 em gồm Bác thuhanoi , Minh Nhat , Minh Tran , Phuocviet


Ok thanks, qua tết em vào lại SG ghé nhà bác lấy luôn nha.

----------


## Minh Trần

> con 3.7kw to mà kéo dây đai là hết bài , thấy nó kéo dây đai hơi tiếc , em vẫn có cách chế được bộ kẹp dao , qua tết em lên phương án giúp bác Minh Trần nhé, chi phí rẻ lắm vài trăm K là vô tư.
> 
> 
> Xác nhận gạch bác` Minh Trần cho em lac xoong.
> 
> 
> Còn 1 em 18000 rpm cuối cùng , em đánh giá em đó ok nhất , có bác Gary xin gạch nhưng chưa quyết , quá 30 phút bác ấy lưỡng lự thôi thì em sẽ nhận gạch khác , đăng bán cho vui chứ sau tết thong thả anh em mình giao dịch nhé, chỉ là chốt kèo thôi.... À ai hủy kèo cũng không sao , nhớ sau rằm rồi tính nha hahaha.


Thế ngon quá Bác Nam lên PA giúp E nhá. PM E cái TK VCB E chuyển trả Bác tiền Spindle trước.

----------


## hoangmanh

Ui tiếc quá bác phuocviet nhường lại cho mình đi

----------


## garynguyen

Keke. Vừa hỏi bác Nam xin gạch một con 18k cho cái máy mini, ổng cầm sờ pín bảo 10kg, em ko dám quyết, sợ con mini nó không vác nổi, xin gạch 30 phút để tính toán nâng cấp nhưng do phần khung gia công hết roài nên ngậm ngùi thôi. Giá 2-3 triệu một con sờ pín này là quá ngon roài các cụ

----------


## Nam CNC

----con trên japan , hàng spare part , gần như chưa xài 
---- công suất 3kw , 20000rpm, 200V 3 pha
---- Giải nhiệt liquid ( nước hay dầu thì tùy ) hệ thống chạy vòng xung quanh thân spindle
---- bôi trơn bạc đạn bằng mist oil
---- Xài 6 bạc 7907 C NSK 

em này đánh giá là hàng chuyên nghiệp , chuyên khuôn mẫu tốc độ cao , chứng minh thực tế là máy betong eboxy của KhoaC3 đang xài , cắt sắt như cắt gỗ , chỉnh 1000rpm là khoan dư sức , thực tế xử dụng và bảo trì ra sao xin liên lạc bác KhoaC3 để được hỗ trợ nhé.


collet gồm 16 , 12.5 , 10mm , 9mm , có gì em đưa đó , nếu muốn 8 , 6 mm thì em sẽ mua giúp cộng phí đi mua là 200K .

Giá em này em định đấu giá bắt đầu là 10tr , nhưng cuối năm rồi em bán liền tay 10tr luôn cho đỡ nhức cái đầu ,chi phí ship cộng thêm 400K do em này khá nặng 29kg , còn phải đóng gói thật cẩn thận vì là hàng quý hiếm lắm ạ.

Và cuối cùng cái mục này dành riêng trước cho thành viên Machtech quyết trước ạ , sau đó khi nào bác ấy từ chối thì em dành cho thành viên khác sau.


chống chỉ định xài gỗ nhé vì nó rất là phí của trời khi xài cho gỗ ạ chứ không phải nó phang không được , vì bôi trơn sương dầu xem như nó có đường air seal rất lợi hại , an toàn tuyệt đối với bụi phoi .

----------


## Nam CNC

còn 2 em 2.2kw chưa kịp làm nên em bán rất là tình yêu .



2 em như hình , 1 em xài collet NT 16 , 1 em xài chuẩn gì em tra chưa ra , nếu làm lại thì em nó phang kim loại vô tư nha , em lười lắm , bán luôn cho phẻ .


Giá 2 em 1500K , ship thì cho em 200K nhé .

em nó xài 2 bạc 7xxx , gồm 7006C phía đầu và 7004C phía sau , căng bạc bằng vòng đệm lò xò đẩy về phía sau vô tư kim loại màu , do thân em nó bằng nhôm nên phay sắt không hiệu quả lắm nhưng bù lại nó nhẹ cân , tầm 8-10kg thôi.


với em 2 em này rất dễ làm , 30 phút là xong 1 em ngay, còn 1 số chi tiết còn thiều thì có thể làm lại dễ dàng thôi ạ.


mục này dành cho thành viên ..... dấu tên , khách hàng không muốn lộ danh tính hehehe.

----------


## MINHAT

> còn 2 em 2.2kw chưa kịp làm nên em bán rất là tình yêu .
> 
> 
> 
> 2 em như hình , 1 em xài collet NT 16 , 1 em xài chuẩn gì em tra chưa ra , nếu làm lại thì em nó phang kim loại vô tư nha , em lười lắm , bán luôn cho phẻ .
> 
> 
> Giá 2 em 1500K , ship thì cho em 200K nhé .
> 
> ...


Goị anh ko được em lấy cặp này luôn nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

chưa , tui nói là dành cho 1 thành viên đăng kí trước mà , chừng nào  anh ấy từ chối rồi tới chú.

----------


## Khoa C3

Ôi chơi nhau quá, cuối năm vẫn dụ người ta lòi tiền ra.

----------


## hoahong102

bác nam đại gia của diễn đàn 30 tết đã lĩ xì nhiều quá, con lòng dài 10 củ kia ghê lắm đó anh em, mình đến nhà ông khoa c3 chơi thấy nó chạy ăn skd mà ko nghe thấy tiếng máy chạy, tưởng ông này ko có nhà...cũng ham lắm mà ko có trình DIY

----------


## Nam CNC

thì yên ắng chỉ đợi chờ phút cuối thôi chớ sao , anh em bán nhiều quá thì mình phải có cách của mình mới bán được à , mà bán kiểu này lỗ sặc máu á.

----------


## linhdt1121

2 con shino cuối kia anh nam bầy cho em cách làm để hoàn thiện cho nó ăn nhôm nhé, nếu ok  xin gạch
P/s: giá 1,5  M là cho 1 hay cả 2 con hả anh

----------


## GOHOME

> Goị anh ko được em lấy cặp này luôn nhé


Chia anh một con kéo máy tiện.

----------


## Gamo

Ui, bác GoHome máu thế  :Cool:

----------

GOHOME

----------


## manipul

> Đính kèm 31192Đính kèm 31193Đính kèm 31194Đính kèm 31195
> 
> 
> ----con trên japan , hàng spare part , gần như chưa xài 
> ---- công suất 3kw , 20000rpm, 200V 3 pha
> ---- Giải nhiệt liquid ( nước hay dầu thì tùy ) hệ thống chạy vòng xung quanh thân spindle
> ---- bôi trơn bạc đạn bằng mist oil
> ---- Xài 6 bạc 7907 C NSK 
> 
> ...


Nếu bác Machtech từ chối thì để em.

----------


## mactech

> Đính kèm 31192Đính kèm 31193Đính kèm 31194Đính kèm 31195
> 
> 
> ----con trên japan , hàng spare part , gần như chưa xài 
> ---- công suất 3kw , 20000rpm, 200V 3 pha
> ---- Giải nhiệt liquid ( nước hay dầu thì tùy ) hệ thống chạy vòng xung quanh thân spindle
> ---- bôi trơn bạc đạn bằng mist oil
> ---- Xài 6 bạc 7907 C NSK 
> 
> ...


Em đặt em này bác Nam ạ. Chúc ae diễn đàn tết vui và thành công năm mới!

----------


## Nam CNC

tất cả các em đều có chủ , cảm ơn anh em nhiều nha.

----------


## garynguyen

Tưởng shop của bác bán qua năm. kekekek

----------


## Nam CNC

tưởng qua năm mới hết, ai ngờ đâu.

----------


## tiinicat

Anh Nam năm nay phát tài rồi,cuối năm mà mới đăng bán cái vèo... thừa thắng lôi hết ra bán đi anh  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vufree

30 mà chờ goài hổng thấy Ai dọn rác Ta?  kkekekke

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi , hàng quý hiếm để đó còn có cơ hội để xài chứ , làm quá mua lại như thế nào đây ?

----------


## hoangmanh

Bác Nam bác còn con nào gặm được sắt thép không cho em đăng kí một con.

----------


## tiinicat

Hàng ngon năm nào mà chẳng lên thêm ne... mình phải thừa thắng xông lên anh Nam  :Smile:  ! Em giỡn thôi chứ anh cứ giữ hàng lại, giờ cuối năm em phải để tiền đi chơi. Qua năm khi nào anh xã hàng nhớ chừa em con hàng hiếm độc hại. Chúc anh em năm mới dồi dào sức khỏe để săn hàng ngon cho anh em khác  :Smile:  !

----------


## Nam CNC

đã chuyển giao 3 con động cơ cho 1 bác ở Đà Nẵng.


Bác Machtech cho em cái địa chỉ để chuyển con spindle ra HN nhé.

----------


## racing boy

em cũng thích 1 con như này, huhu

----------


## mactech

Bác chuyển giúp em theo đ/c:
Phạm Minh Thành, Số nhà 42, ngõ 230/31 ĐỊNH CÔNG THƯỢNG, HOÀNG MAI, HN
Em cám ơn bác nhiều.

----------


## phuocviet346

Anh Nam, em đang lưu lạc không có SG, chắc khoảng qua 20 âm lịch mới có mặt SG.
Anh chi xin số tài khoản em chuyển trước con spindle khi nào em vào SG ghé anh lấy.
Hoặc giữ giúp sau khi em vào SG ghé anh alaays và gởi tiền anh luôn.

Cảm ơn !

----------


## Nam CNC

khi nào vô thì tính , chốt hạ hết rồi đừng có lo.

----------

phuocviet346

----------


## len_ken

Xin hỏi bác chủ còn bộ mini nào hành trình nhu ở page 1 ko ạ . Em cần mua 2 bộ làm X và Y . Nếu dùng hai bộ này làm máy phay nhôm lâu dài có ổn không ạ . Xin nhờ bác trợ giúp .

----------


## Nam CNC

len_ken   em hết hàng combo rồi nha bác , cảm ơn bác .


tình hình spindle hot quá em đu gió theo anh em 2 con hàng to to .

1 em italia elte 6.9kw , 18000rpm , er32 , em này 3 bạc hay 4 bạc gì đó em quên rồi , thay bạc cho nó cũng 3-4 năm rồi đó

1 shin-oh japan , 3.7-4.5 kw, 10400rpm , xài YCC 20 ( đủ collet cho các bác 20 , 16 , 12, 6mm )  em này  3 bạc nha , 7009C x2 và 6005 

cả 2 em đều chơi kim loại tốt , ăn nhôm vô tư , ăn sắt thì tùy người xài , cứ nhè nhẹ thôi , 2 em thân nhôm nên em không dám khẳng định chém sắt nhá .

lát nữa post , giá thì 7-8-9-10 tr chi đó thích thì em nhich.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## Nam CNC

Italia elte spindle , nặng tầm 18 kg

thông số đầy đủ : 

---- thân nhôm xài bạc phía trước là 7008 C koyo , em thay cho nó ạ 
---- 18Krpm , em nghĩ bạc phía đầu to như thế thì 18Krpm không chạy liên tục được ạ , khi nào phun sương dầu thì ok , do đó 12Krpm thì ổn định liên tục , 18000rpm thì chạy tầm 10 phút cho nó lành.
---- 3 pha 380V , xài 3 pha 220V vẫn vô tư nhưng chắc chắn không khai thác hết công suất , nhưng dao 12 là bắm hết rồi.
---- giải nhiệt gió bằng cánh quạt đuôi liền cốt
---- Thay bạc lại độ runout vẫn rất thấp <0.01mm miệng côn đo bằng cái đồng hồ so cùi bắp mahr .

bắt ốc trên thân bằng 4 con M10 .


 


bán theo hình 8 tr .... chưa có collet , full collet china ( 20 , 16 ,12 ,10, 8, 6 ) và cờ lê thì em mua xong tính thêm phí đi mua 300K nha hehehe ( tự đi mua cho nó nhẹ túi vậy )


ship cẩn thận cho em thêm 300K đi viettel nha.


2 shin-oh japan 

---- thân nhôm nặng tầm 25 kg 
---- 3 bạc nguyên bản japan chưa thay đổi gì 7009C và 6006 hay 6005 gì không nhớ.
---- dùng YCC 20 , em đã có đủ đồ cho các bác
---- 3 pha 200 v , 10300RPM , 3.7-4.5 KW
---- Dạng nòng dài để thọt xâu vào chổ hiểm 
---- giải nhiệt gió , em đã từng gá máy chạy chơi chơi thì em ấy rất êm ái , mạnh mẽ , chạy mãi chả nóng gì , âm ấm thôi





Giá 7.5tr như hình nha , ship thì thêm 300K cho viẹttel

----------

maxx.side

----------


## maxx.side

To quá, tầm 2k2 trở lại còn dám chơi, con này nó kéo sập nguồn khu trọ nhà em thì an chửi no...

----------


## Nguyễn Văn Hiệp

Bác Nam có hộp số nào cho trục A ko ạ? Tỷ lệ 1:5 hoặc 1:20-40

----------


## mactech

Chân bác Nam trong ảnh mũm mĩm thế!

----------


## Danang cncrouter

> Italia elte spindle , nặng tầm 18 kg
> 
> thông số đầy đủ : 
> 
> ---- thân nhôm xài bạc phía trước là 7008 C koyo , em thay cho nó ạ 
> ---- 18Krpm , em nghĩ bạc phía đầu to như thế thì 18Krpm không chạy liên tục được ạ , khi nào phun sương dầu thì ok , do đó 12Krpm thì ổn định liên tục , 18000rpm thì chạy tầm 10 phút cho nó lành.
> ---- 3 pha 380V , xài 3 pha 220V vẫn vô tư nhưng chắc chắn không khai thác hết công suất , nhưng dao 12 là bắm hết rồi.
> ---- giải nhiệt gió bằng cánh quạt đuôi liền cốt
> ---- Thay bạc lại độ runout vẫn rất thấp <0.01mm miệng côn đo bằng cái đồng hồ so cùi bắp mahr .
> ...


Mê con 18krpm quá, ko biết có đủ duyên để rước ko.

----------


## Nam CNC

có mấy bạn hỏi mình 18K có ổn không ... là như vầy , lúc trước có 1 em 7008C , trên thân ghi chạy 18Krpm nhưng bôi trơn bằng sương dầu do đó 2 bạc mình thay 7008C koyo chạy bằng mỡ bò SKF nên mình không tự tin nên chỉ dám đảm bảo chạy bằng 2/3 là 12Krpm là ổn định liên tục , còn 18Krpm liên tục với mỡ bò thì mình không tin tưởng và khuyên các bạn chỉ chạy dưới 10 min thôi vì lâu hơn có thể bị đúp bê ạ , chỉ có dòng bạc đạn gốm hay loại đời mới nhất mới có thể đảm bảo , mà 1 cặp đó thì em nghĩ nó còn mắc hơn cái giá 8 tr mà em bán con elte này nha.

Tình thiệt có sao nói vậy . EM này thì sức mạnh khỏi chê , chỉ cần nó quay là đủ lực phay hết , không phải nhất thiết là nó ngốn điện 7kw đâu , em nghĩ với dao 10mm nó chỉ ăn dòng dưới 4A thì tầm 800-1500W mà thôi . Phù hợp phay đồ part hay phay 2D , không phù hợp cho các bác nào điêu khắc chạy tua cao liên tục đâu ạ.

Với 12K thì HSM dư xài rồi đó

Còn em kia thì khỏi lo , bạc zin , đúng tốc , em từng chạy vài tiếng với tua max là 10300rpm thì nó chỉ ấm thôi chứ không nóng hơn 60 độ đâu, ai có máy lớn cần spindle khỏe thì hẵn quan tâm đến nó nhé. Em đã DIY 1 vòng nhôm kẹp vào phia đầu tăng độ cứng vững , giảm lực tác động vào 4 chân , nên phay kim loại thoải mái đi ạ.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thảy lên đấu giá đi cho nó dzui

Mua hàng của Nam CNC có ưu điểm là tha hồ xài, banh rùi mang qua nhờ hắn bảo hành  :Wink:

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Hehe, thảy lên đấu giá đi cho nó dzui
> 
> Mua hàng của Nam CNC có ưu điểm là tha hồ xài, banh rùi mang qua nhờ hắn bảo hành


Anh gà lúc nào cũng là người biết điều này đầu tiên ak. Anh nam bảo hành trọn đời nên yên tâm mua hàng luôn ợ. :-)

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, lão Nam nên mở dịch vụ độ spindle, giống ông GoHome độ loa, người ta độ xe máy xe hơi

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi đi gamo ơi , spindle vô vàn kiểu dáng , tao chưa đủ đồ nghề , còn thiếu máy mài côn , thiếu máy cân bằng động ..... nói chung thiếu nhiều món , mà có đủ đi nữa thì cũng khó chơi , vì spindle xịn nó mắc lắm , về đây thì nó siêu rẻ , sửa chửa còn rẻ nữa , làm xong làm sao mà sống cha .


Chừng nào anh em chấp nhận cho tao 50% giá sửa chửa thay bạc , 70% giá làm mới lại so với giá mới của hãng thì tao sắm đồ tao chơi hehehe.

----------


## Nam CNC

Mừng quá , có gạch cho con elte , để test cẩn thận cho khách rồi tiến tới sau nhá.

----------


## Gamo

Tau đề nghị mày tút lại cái vẻ bề ngoài của con Shinoh đi. Hàng ngon hơn hàng tên Hải ròm mà bà con ko xúm vào

Còn ko tặng tau đi, gá lên máy bự của tao khoan sắt tấm  :Wink:

----------


## hung1706

Haha muốn tút lại thì em qua em tút 5 phút là xong. Tút xong tặng anh Gamo làm kỉ niệm là hợp lý luôn  :Smile: ))). 
Hôm qua em ngía rồi, thèm lắm mà ko biết làm gì nên chỉ uống ly mía đỡ rồi về à :3

----------


## Gamo

Tau cũng dzậy... huhu... tia nó mà dạo này đầu tư dàn trải quá rồi

----------

katum573

----------


## Nam CNC

chết thiệt rồi , kiểm tra lại con elte nó rung quá chừng , bó chim , không giao dịch mua bán con elte nữa nha .

phần điện cực ok , lên 18000rpm mà ngốn có 1.3A tại 220V 3 pha . Bạc đạn không nóng luôn , chỉ mỗi tội rung , rung tê chim , để em DIY cái đĩa cân bằng lại rồi tính tiếp .


Giờ chỉ còn bán con shin-oh thôi nha . Xin lỗi cùng các bác.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

hehe con shin-oh đó chạy 3k rpm có rung ko anh?

----------


## Nam CNC

Rung gì đâu chú , con đó ok , chẳng rung gì cả .... con đó bá đạo hột gạo rồi. Từng xài rồi , 10300rpm vô tư liên tục ứ thèm rung. Chú âm mưu gì thế ?


Báo cáo anh em ELte em đã tự xử cân bằng động luôn rồi , đạt được 0.5G ở 18Krpm ngay phía đuôi gay rung , còn phía đầu nguyên bản hãng nó làm đạt 1.8G 18Krpm hehehe , thế thì em làm còn ngon hơn hãng . Tiêu chuẩn của cán dao là 2.5G ở 24Krpm , vậy thì dưới 2G là đạt rồi ha. 


em không chém gió , phương pháp của em nó cũng lợi hại lắm , cũng có cái đồng hồ đo độ rung của japan đàng hoàng , kết hợp kinh nghiệm từng cân bằng động ở DIM , và em tự xử được mặc dù hơi mất thời gian 1 xíu , mất tầm 1h , kết hợp với tự DIY 1 cái đĩa khoan lổ ốc cho phía đuôi nữa và em tự làm được điều em mơ ước . Em sẽ mở 1 topic trình bày rõ cho anh em để chứng minh em không chém gió.


Kết quả con elte giờ không còn giải nhiệt bằng đuôi quạt nữa mà phải giải nhiệt bằng quạt rời 120x120 thế thì tính ra lại êm ái. Bạc kiểm tra thì em nó lên 18Krpm vô tư , chưa test thời gian dài , nhưng lên 12-15Krpm thì liên tục khỏi lo vì em mua nhầm hàng 2nd super precision nên không lo nữa HOHOHO.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Tuấn

Cái đồng hồ test độ rung của bác Nam hay thật, ngoài chuyện cân bằng cụ nào cần kiểm tra xem máy nó rung trục nào để có hướng xử lý cũng được, kiểm tra độ rung ở các loại dao, chế độ cắt ...

Bao giờ gặp cụ kiếm cho em một cái, cụ nhá, thanks cụ nhiều nhiều  :Smile:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Anh Romeo tính dùng con Elte của anh để phay sắt ak. Anh cho ảnh xin ít ý kiến ạ. Ảnh cũng đang máu. Hôm qua là ảnh cmt hỏi anh ạ.:-)

----------


## Nam CNC

sẽ chuyển cho anh 1 bộ , vì đem ra đấy anh Thảo dùng nhiều hơn anh , hiệu quả hơn anh hehehehe.

----------


## GORLAK

Bác Nam quăng vài cái hình thả thính cho ae chãy dãi luôn đê...

----------


## Nam CNC

kêu romeo qua anh , anh sẽ tư vấn cho , phù hợp thì hốt , và có giá tốt cho chú ấy , Chủ cũ con elte toàn chạy khuôn sắt và khuôn đồng, độ runout của nó <0.01 là quá an tâm nhá.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ. Để tí em hỏi ảnh xem mai ảnh có rảnh hông em với ảnh qua anh chơi. Thèm nước mía là chính ợ.:-)

----------


## Danang cncrouter

> Mê con 18krpm quá, ko biết có đủ duyên để rước ko.


Tình hình con elte sao rối b chủ, đã hết rung chưa m đang quan tâm e nó

----------


## Nam CNC

ây da , do ít thấy anh em quan tâm nên lơ nó luôn . Con đó đã cân bằng động phía đuôi ok , còn phía đầu cũng đơn giản , cho mình vài ngày để báo cáo . Đã làm lại quạt giải nhiệt rời cho nó nên sau này hoạt động sẽ êm ái hơn nhiều, đã test khi cân bằng động em nó lên 18krpm rất ok , không nóng bạc đạn , trong quá trình test tầm 5-10 phút bạc quay tốc độ tối đa chỉ nóng hơn 40 độ , chưa có điều kiện test lâu hơn.

Bạc đạn đã phục hồi đầy đủ 4 bạc 7xxxC P5 loại tốc độ cao nên mình an tâm hơn , nhưng mình chắc ăn nhất đảm bảo an toàn 15krpm liên tục còn 18 K chưa thử chưa dám.

tình hình báo cáo đến đây thôi ạ , chuyện tiếp theo em làm xong báo tiếp hehehe , cảm ơn bác vẫn còn quan tâm em nó... hẹn bác dịp cuối tuần hoàn thiện luôn.


Cân bằng động mới đo hôm qua ở 18Krpm 

phía đuôi 1.2G , phía đầu 3.4 G ... em phải cân dưới 2G mới đạt . Hiện tại với thông số như thế hoạt động tốt ở 12Krpm , còn 18 K em nó bò sàn . Em tiếp luôn phía đầu . 

Lí do tại sao rung là do ông chủ trước nó xài , khi thay bạc làm biến dạng các lổ mở tán nên nó mất cân bằng , em phải tìm cách phục hồi lại . Các bác đừng lo , bạc không nóng , runout <0.01 thì phân cơ nó tốt ạ , còn rung thì em chữa bệnh cho nó hết luôn. Em chỉ sợ nó hết rung thì em hết muốn bán hehehehe.




À còn em shin-oh 10400rpm không ai quan tâm sao , em nó hoàn hảo mà.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em đang quan tâm nè anh. Quan tâm mấy bữa nay ợ. Em mới được anh khanh dẫn qua nguyễn văn linh mua được cái bàn thép 4 tạ 1000x1200. Mặt bàn thép 25 ly tính dùng làm con máy H nhỏ nhỏ phay sắt mỏng mỏng ạ.:-) Nhờ anh múa giúp em vài đường kiếm ạ.:-)

----------


## Nam CNC

-----đã làm xong cân bằng động với em nó , đã đạt 1.3G ở 18Krpm . Chạy tốt êm ái đến 15Krpm , chạy liên tục vô tư đến 15Krpm , chạy đến 18Krpm thoải mái , bạc hơi ấm , nhưng em không khuyến khích chạy liên tục 18Krpm vì bạc đạn 7008C là khá lớn , tương đương với bạc xài trong BT30 nha.
----- Em này đã được đấu dây tăng vòng nên công suất thực của nó bây giờ còn 3.5Kw thôi nếu chạy ở 380V 3 pha , còn chạy biến tần phổ biến 2nd ở 220V-250V 3 pha thì em nghĩ đạt công suất 2.2Kw , nhưng cũng không lo vì lõi roto là khá lớn và nặng nên em nó quay rồi khó mà dừng được hehehe. Mà cũng nói rõ luôn là chỉ dấu dây lại thôi chứ em nó không bị cháy hay chọt chẹt quấn dây lại nha , em nó zin.

Em nó đã hoàn hảo đối với em , khỏi sợ tốn điện , runout thấp , êm ái , đã DIY lại quạt giải nhiệt rời nên độ ồn đã được giảm thấp nhất , êm ái lắm nha.

AI quan tâm là nhích được rồi nha các bác.



Phần cân bằng là em đã khoan thêm và taro sau đó gắn ốc cân bằng nhá , phần sau còn có thêm 1 đĩa đồng thau cũng có nhiều lổ cân bằng luôn , chỉ là gắn thêm nên chẳng ảnh hưởng hay khó khăn gì tới con spindle này.




À cũng còn con shin-oh japan hoàn hảo , ai quan tâm thì hốt luôn , lấy cả 2 có giá thật tốt.

----------


## hungson1986

Anh nam bán không có giá là cụ ếch bem nick đấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

> Italia elte spindle , nặng tầm 18 kg
> 
> thông số đầy đủ : 
> 
> ---- thân nhôm xài bạc phía trước là 7008 C koyo , em thay cho nó ạ 
> ---- 18Krpm , em nghĩ bạc phía đầu to như thế thì 18Krpm không chạy liên tục được ạ , khi nào phun sương dầu thì ok , do đó 12Krpm thì ổn định liên tục , 18000rpm thì chạy tầm 10 phút cho nó lành.
> ---- 3 pha 380V , xài 3 pha 220V vẫn vô tư nhưng chắc chắn không khai thác hết công suất , nhưng dao 12 là bắm hết rồi.
> ---- giải nhiệt gió bằng cánh quạt đuôi liền cốt
> ---- Thay bạc lại độ runout vẫn rất thấp <0.01mm miệng côn đo bằng cái đồng hồ so cùi bắp mahr .
> ...





Đây là giá đây , còn cái mục trên là cập nhật đúng tình hình

----------

cnclaivung, hungson1986

----------


## Nam CNC

----con shin-oh đã bán 

---- Con elte đã có gạch , chỉ chờ mua collet cho đủ là đi tỉnh luôn 

cả 2 em đều có giá tốt cho khách hết nha . Không thể bán mắc cho những người bạn. Cảm ơn 2 bác nhiều nhiều.

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, nhanh gúm... cho tau con Precise đi  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

mày chập cheng lắm rồi nha Gà .

----------


## Gamo

Mày bán hết rồi, còn thứ gì đáng giá nữa đâu, xin luôn con Precise cho nó gọn nhà  :Wink:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Mày bán hết rồi, còn thứ gì đáng giá nữa đâu, xin luôn con Precise cho nó gọn nhà


có 2 thằng Nam, thằng nào cung có Precise, thằng nào con gà cũng xin  :Wink:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Cả 2 thằng đều "Không cho... cút đi...."

----------


## Nam CNC

1---- 3 combo SKR THK

- 2 SKR 30 , loại silence đời mới , visme cao cấp mạ đen , phi 13 ren 10 , hành trình 520 , chất lượng trên 90% như mới , mỡ bò zin còn nguyên.
- 1 SKR 46 ,  loại silence đời mới , visme cao cấp mạ đen , phi 16 ren 10 , hành trình 450 , chất lượng trên 90% như mới , mỡ bò zin còn nguyên
- 1 SKR 46 ,  loại silence đời mới , visme màu , phi 16 ren 10 , hành trình 350 , chất lượng trên 90% như mới





Giá ---combo SKR 3 bộ màu đen giá 9tr chưa bao ship
Giá ---combo SKR 1 bộ visme màu trắng giá 3 tr chưa bao ship

chỉ bán như thế chứ không tách rời 3 bộ màu đen , ai mua hết 4 bộ thì tính giá đẹp 11 tr bao ship luôn cho nhanh , ai đến nhà lấy bớt thêm 500K

P/S : đây là hàng sưu tầm về ráp máy router double Y gantry , dòng SKR rất ít trên thị trường , dòng cao cấp , cấp chính xác cao hơn KR , độ chịu tải cao hơn , êm hơn ( dòng Silence ) , còn màu đen là lớp mạ bảo vệ , tăng độ bền dòng mắc tiền nhất cho option khi chon mua ray hay visme . Bạn nào thấy giá có cao thì thông cảm , lúc trước em mua rất cao mới được các bộ này .

----------


## Nam CNC

1------Spindle ATC italia 

--- Con này thì không lạ lắm nếu anh em có chú ý , vì con này là con em bảo trì và làm lại gần như tất cả , thay bạc đạn , cân bằng động , mài cone .
--- 3 pha 380V , 7.5kw, 18Krpm tại 300hz
--- bạc đạn đã thay 2x7908C SUL P4 SKF và 1x7204 C P5 NSK phía sau căng bằng hệ lò xo xung quanh 
--- Cân bằng động <0.6G phía đầu và <0.8G ở phía sau tại 18Krpm
--- Đã mài cone , runout <= 0.005mm tại chén con mép ngoài , gắn đầu côn Iso 30 mới thì <0.005mm tại chén côn của cán kẹp dao 


***runout chén cone spindle




*** runout chén cone đuôi dao ISO30 đã gắn vào spindle



*** test tốc độ 18Krpm , kiểm tra độ êm .





Giá ra đi là 18 tr cho con spindle italia , kèm 1 đuôi dao theo spindle , 1 đuôi dao Iso 30 mới của china ( đuôi dao trong clip test ) , thêm 2 đuôi chuột đã mài biên dạng theo spindle dự phòng... chưa bao gồm ship


em bán hàng nhiều và nhiều anh em đã biết là quy luật không trả giá , không mua hàng xin đừng nói lời đắng cay .... cảm ơn anh em đã đọc đến đây.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...cach-nao/page3    các bác cứ theo dõi cách em mài cone.

----------


## Ga con

Hehe, như e thì nguyên bản thế nào nhiều khi e ếu cần quan tâm. E chỉ quan tâm giá trị sử dụng hiện tại thôi (bao gồm cả độ bền & độ ổn định).

Ai nói gì thì nói, ai thấy hợp cứ xúc thôi.

Ku Khôi Tinicat hốt con iso kia rồi chứ không cố làm con này, đắt gấp rưỡi nhưng ngon hơn nhiều á.

Thanks

----------

Nam CNC, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

con của tinicat là xài iso30 , thân nhôm , xài 7010 nên tua cao nhất của nó chỉ tầm 12krpm thôi ,ổn định thì 10krpm , giá đó là quá rẻ do thằng bán nó cũng thân quá với cu tinicat cứ xem như trao đổi hơn là mua bán , con đó thân nhôm chứ nó ăn sắt vô tư , đừng dùng dao quét mảnh ăn sâu là ok. Lúc mua con đó anh chưa có ý định bán con này hehehe , còn giờ thì thằng Nam mập nó dí quá , nó cứ đem umbra ra hù hoài , ghét bán luôn , còn không thì dựng thêm con C nho nhỏ xài con này phay đồ part .


Iso nó ăn vào spindle chỉ dựa vào lực ma sát được tạo ra do hệ thống lò xo kéo đuôi giựt ngược lên trên , nó không có ngàm ăn khớp như BT nên về lực giữ dao thì yếu hơn , có xu hướng trượt nếu lực phản cắt tạo ra quá lớn, quá đột ngột , do đó iso không xài được các đài dao ghép mảnh có đường kính to , còn xài dao ngón thì khỏi lo .

con spindle trên thân gang , đang dùng ben khí nén 2 tầng và qua cánh tay đòn tỉ lệ 1:2.5 , theo ước lượng lực kéo đầu cắt trên 500kg.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái vụ bạc đạn đó thì bác là người giúp onion tháo ra kiểm tra xem đúng bạc 7xxxC không , do quá thiếu kinh nghiệm bác tháo bung ra hết và không chịu chụp hình ghi nhớ , sau đó bác ráp lại và có sai 1 vị trí 1 chi tiết làm cho phía bạc đạn đó nóng sôi lên ( em cũng từng bị 1 lần và nhờ người mua quay lại để ráp lại mà người ấy chưa thấy đem lại hay tự ráp được rồi chăng ) , kiềm tra bạc 7xxx hay không rất dễ , chỉ cần tháo nắp bích , rút cái rẹt nguyên lõi là biết bạc gì liền chứ cần gì phải cảo luôn các bạc đạn ra mới biết .


Việc bình luận hay thắc mắc em sẽ trao đổi nhiệt tình , chứ kiểu bình luận phá hoại thì em chẳng thích , mà em không thích thì em nói mod xóa thôi , đó là đặc quyền của chủ thớt được admin đưa ra mà chứ em có cái quyền tự tiện ấy đâu , em nói thẳng em chả thích bác , thêm cái cách nói chuyện kiểu cùi bắp thù dai thì em đuổi khỏi nhà em.

Mod xóa tất cả các bài của thành viên dungct giúp em nhé.... thêm các bài đối đáp của em với thành viên ấy.

----------


## GORLAK

2 chú Khanh với Minh loi nhoi quá =))

----------


## tiinicat

> con của tinicat là xài iso30 , thân nhôm , xài 7010 nên tua cao nhất của nó chỉ tầm 12krpm thôi ,ổn định thì 10krpm , giá đó là quá rẻ do thằng bán nó cũng thân quá với cu tinicat cứ xem như trao đổi hơn là mua bán , con đó thân nhôm chứ nó ăn sắt vô tư , đừng dùng dao quét mảnh ăn sâu là ok. Lúc mua con đó anh chưa có ý định bán con này hehehe , còn giờ thì thằng Nam mập nó dí quá , nó cứ đem umbra ra hù hoài , ghét bán luôn , còn không thì dựng thêm con C nho nhỏ xài con này phay đồ part .
> 
> 
> Iso nó ăn vào spindle chỉ dựa vào lực ma sát được tạo ra do hệ thống lò xo kéo đuôi giựt ngược lên trên , nó không có ngàm ăn khớp như BT nên về lực giữ dao thì yếu hơn , có xu hướng trượt nếu lực phản cắt tạo ra quá lớn, quá đột ngột , do đó iso không xài được các đài dao ghép mảnh có đường kính to , còn xài dao ngón thì khỏi lo .
> 
> con spindle trên thân gang , đang dùng ben khí nén 2 tầng và qua cánh tay đòn tỉ lệ 1:2.5 , theo ước lượng lực kéo đầu cắt trên 500kg.


Haha, do thằng bán nó nợ tiền và nợ công sức của em quá nên nó mới bán giá đó. Dù sao thì em thấy con đó cũng khá hài lòng, để bữa nào sắp xếp được thời gian em mang qua nhờ anh Nam bảo trì bạc đạn  :Smile: !

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Clip này em quay, em em post, tình hình thực tế bữa đó a nam có bảo là đã bảo trì bạc đạn, mài cone lại thì bên topic mài cone cũng ghi rõ ràng là runout nên phải mài lại.

Vụ cân bằng động thì em tin tưởng vì tận mắt, tận tay trải nghiệm, chạy max speed như clip em để con ốc dựng lên ko hề rung.

Runout hiện tại thì có clip test.

Nếu anh Nam có kêu con này mới hay zin gì ấy thì là lừa gạc, chứ thông tin em thấy cũng rõ ràng. Ngay cả cái đuôi chuột ảnh cũng ghi rõ và mài sẵn 2 cái. Bác Dungct có lòng bổ xung thông tin thì ghi cho dễ nghe, chứ nhào vô nhà người ta kêu người ta lừa gạc thì bị đuổi là đúng rồi.

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ Nam CNC ui, em đang chế cái cánh tay rô bốt cho nó gắp phôi chơi, thiếu 2 cái hộp số tỷ số truyền lớn lớn chút ( tầm 1/50- 1/100 gì đấy ) em lắp cho con hbs 86. Cụ lục giúp em trong nhà xem còn có cái nào khả thi cho vụ này thì để lại cho em với. 

Em mua được lô HBS 86 loại ngắn, 8N/m rồi, bi chừ cần cái harmonic cũng ngắn ngắn để lắp vào khớp cánh tay cho nó đỡ vướng. 
Nhà mình có cụ nào có thì để lại cho em để em khè lão Gamo lé mắt chơi ạ, đa tạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

đồ chơi thì em không có để bán , có 1 cái hộp số hành tinh mặt bích , hãng alpha germany , tỉ số đâu 33 hay 43 gì đó , còn nếu cánh tay con robot để kiếm xèng thì:

---harmonic có Hiếu blacksky đủ loại , đủ cỡ,
---ngoài ra còn có đồng chí Nam mập size 32-100 , đường kính đâu 140mm , dạng mặt bích con lăn , cha này bán giá chát , nhưng em ở giữa ép giá thì có cơ may re rẻ , chứ hắn nhiều hàng mà thiếu xèng hehehe ( nói thế thôi hắn chảnh lắm )

----------

Tuấn

----------


## inhainha

> Cụ Nam CNC ui, em đang chế cái cánh tay rô bốt cho nó gắp phôi chơi, thiếu 2 cái hộp số tỷ số truyền lớn lớn chút ( tầm 1/50- 1/100 gì đấy ) em lắp cho con hbs 86. Cụ lục giúp em trong nhà xem còn có cái nào khả thi cho vụ này thì để lại cho em với. 
> 
> Em mua được lô HBS 86 loại ngắn, 8N/m rồi, bi chừ cần cái harmonic cũng ngắn ngắn để lắp vào khớp cánh tay cho nó đỡ vướng. 
> Nhà mình có cụ nào có thì để lại cho em để em khè lão Gamo lé mắt chơi ạ, đa tạ.


Em còn 2 cái hộp số Harmonic tỉ số 100 gắn ở step 5pha size 86. Bác NamCNC mà không có thì ới em. Ahihihi

----------

Nam CNC, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> đồ chơi thì em không có để bán )


Ùi, khoe với cụ đồ chơi của em này :

Mới kiếm được 2 thùng mô tơ và driver loại ngắn này :



Cái đế thì em lấy 1 trong mấy con hộp số này chắc được òi :




Còn cái tay robot thì chưa có thiết kế cụ tỉ, em nhòm nhòm mãi cái tay của thiên hạ mà chả hiểu tỷ lệ giữa các khớp là dư lào, thôi em lôi béng cái tay của em ra, em đo rồi em bắt chước làm giống thế cho nó lành vậy.

Hiện tại em có 3 cái hộp số rồi, để em tìm tiếp 2 cái nữa cho nó hợp hợp rồi thì em lập topic khè lão Gamo cho nó vui ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, anh Tuấn Hói mà lôi HBS ra khè lão Nam lão ấy ko hỉu đâu... lão ấy chỉ cuồng Alpha thui  :Wink:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

điếc không sợ súng mà mày ..... eh tao đang tập tọe AC servo nè , sẽ có lúc tao moi alpha ra bán hết là hiểu rồi hen.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> điếc không sợ súng mà mày ..... eh tao đang tập tọe AC servo nè , sẽ có lúc tao moi alpha ra bán hết là hiểu rồi hen.


Ai đổi alpha lấy sẹc vô hem ???

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

từ từ , tui đợi Nam mập cho tui thấy servo chạy ra sao rồi đổi hàng với ông.... nhưng mà chắc cũng phải theo kịp thời đại mới được , cổ lổ sĩ quá rồi.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Ùi, khoe với cụ đồ chơi của em này :
> 
> Mới kiếm được 2 thùng mô tơ và driver loại ngắn này :
> 
> 
> 
> Cái đế thì em lấy 1 trong mấy con hộp số này chắc được òi :
> 
> 
> ...


hoc gcode tay hay có controller luôn vậy cụ,xong pót em hóng với
//ngoài lề ậ

----------


## terminaterx300

> 


con harmonic có pulley phái sau nhìn quen quá cụ ơi  :Cool:

----------


## Thaihamy

> con harmonic có pulley phái sau nhìn quen quá cụ ơi


Bác Nam có bán cái xác máy H ko

----------


## Nam CNC

khung máy H , có ông bạn dọn nhà , có cái khung máy H hành trình 550x550 japan , khá cũ , khả năng thay Visme rất cao , nói chung trình đủ thì mua , trên đó ổng gá con spindle ATC italia , bạc đạn kêu rồi , nói chung đúng nghĩa xác , bạn bè thì mình rao giúp thôi , ổng bán cái giá là 30 chai , thích thì cứ gọi đt đến nhà xem

khung thì ok , cũ ở đây máy xài kha khá nên chất lượng nó cũ chứ bề ngoài đẹp trai. Máy vẫn đang hoạt động tốt nha 

Chú Ti , 0983636317 , nhà ở Q10 đường sư vạn hạnh , ai có nhã ý thì cứ alo hỏi khung máy nhé , anh em cứ trực tiếp tự đánh giá , em không xen vô đâu.

----------


## Nam CNC

> 1---- 3 combo SKR THK
> 
> - 2 SKR 30 , loại silence đời mới , visme cao cấp mạ đen , phi 13 ren 10 , hành trình 520 , chất lượng trên 90% như mới , mỡ bò zin còn nguyên.
> - 1 SKR 46 ,  loại silence đời mới , visme cao cấp mạ đen , phi 16 ren 10 , hành trình 450 , chất lượng trên 90% như mới , mỡ bò zin còn nguyên
> - 1 SKR 46 ,  loại silence đời mới , visme màu , phi 16 ren 10 , hành trình 350 , chất lượng trên 90% như mới
> 
> Đính kèm 40396Đính kèm 40397Đính kèm 40398Đính kèm 40399Đính kèm 40400Đính kèm 40401Đính kèm 40402Đính kèm 40403
> Đính kèm 40404Đính kèm 40405
> 
> ...




up lên cho anh em nào cần mà không thèm quan tâm đến giá .

----------


## Nam CNC

> 1---- 3 combo SKR THK
> 
> - 2 SKR 30 , loại silence đời mới , visme cao cấp mạ đen , phi 13 ren 10 , hành trình 520 , chất lượng trên 90% như mới , mỡ bò zin còn nguyên.
> - 1 SKR 46 ,  loại silence đời mới , visme cao cấp mạ đen , phi 16 ren 10 , hành trình 450 , chất lượng trên 90% như mới , mỡ bò zin còn nguyên
> - 1 SKR 46 ,  loại silence đời mới , visme màu , phi 16 ren 10 , hành trình 350 , chất lượng trên 90% như mới
> 
> Đính kèm 40396Đính kèm 40397Đính kèm 40398Đính kèm 40399Đính kèm 40400Đính kèm 40401Đính kèm 40402Đính kèm 40403
> Đính kèm 40404Đính kèm 40405
> 
> ...





> 1------Spindle ATC italia 
> 
> --- Con này thì không lạ lắm nếu anh em có chú ý , vì con này là con em bảo trì và làm lại gần như tất cả , thay bạc đạn , cân bằng động , mài cone .
> --- 3 pha 380V , 7.5kw, 18Krpm tại 300hz
> --- bạc đạn đã thay 2x7908C SUL P4 SKF và 1x7204 C P5 NSK phía sau căng bằng hệ lò xo xung quanh 
> --- Cân bằng động <0.6G phía đầu và <0.8G ở phía sau tại 18Krpm
> --- Đã mài cone , runout <= 0.005mm tại chén con mép ngoài , gắn đầu côn Iso 30 mới thì <0.005mm tại chén côn của cán kẹp dao 
> Đính kèm 40406Đính kèm 40407Đính kèm 40408Đính kèm 40409Đính kèm 40410
> 
> ...


up lên cho ai muôn lên đời ATC spindle tốc độ cao 18krpm

----------


## Nam CNC

Chắc ai đó sẽ cần

1---Cross roller bearing .

hàng đặc chủng , ai hiểu và cần cứ hốt nhé . Em nó là bạc đạn đạn con lăn , loại này hay dùng cho các hộp số , đế cánh tay robot , hay ứng dụng làm mâm xoay trong hệ thống sản xuất hàng loạt

--- đường kính áo là 295mm , đế thì chắc hơn 340mm , bạc đạn nằm lọt lòng trong đường kính tầm 260mm , áo đầy đủ bằng thép , có sẵn lổ ren để gá đặt thêm thiết bị , ai muốn nhiều hơn thì tháo ra khoan và taro ren thêm nhé .
--- có 2 em , nặng 22kg.

Giá cho 1 em là 2 tr , 2 em luôn thì em free ship chậm viettel .

----------


## emptyhb

Em thèm con atc quá chắc phải gom tiền mua mới được!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

-----Chắc ai đó sẽ mê

* spindle shin-oh japan huyền thoại 

--- body mini dễ thương , full gang
--- dùng 2 bạc đạn 7006C và 7004C
---hệ collet và nut là NT , đang xài collet gá dao 16mm, muốn gá dao nhỏ hơn thì mua collet thằng 16 ( senga C16-xx ) hạ bậc nhé , hạ bậc xuống 12 , 10, 8, 6, 5,4,3 .
--- Em nó mất cái mác , theo kinh nghiệm ngắm body thì em nó công suất 1.5 kw , tua 10krpm ( do cánh quạt chân dài nên quay cỡ này ) , 3 pha 150V .
--- bề ngoài rất mới , bạc đạn zin êm ru cứ như chỉ chạy chơi cho nóng máy .
--- test runout chén côn là <= 0.01mm.

Giá theo hình sao bán vậy giá 6 tr , chưa tính ship , ship xa đi chậm thì thêm 200K cho anh viettel 


theo kinh nghiệm bản thân , em này 2 bạc đạn kết cấu full gang thì thoải mái phay kim loại màu , còn gỗ thì khỏi bàn ... do có cánh quạt chân dài quá nên lên tốc cao thì gió thổi ào ào ồn quá mức quy định , em nhìn size bạc đạn thì thoải mái chạy 15krpm với điều kiện DIY cái quạt lại bằng cách dùng quạt rời dạng vuôn 9x9cm là ok , vừa êm vừa đủ tản nhiệt , chỉ mỗi tội mất zin nhìn khó ưa .

vì phải tháo cánh và vướng cái then nên có tháo thì cân bằng động lại , còn không anh em về tự tháo quạt đưa lên máy tiện , tiện cho ngắn chân lại cho nó ít gió và cứ thế mà phang lên 15krpm khỏi lo nghĩ .

Đã test lên 250hz quay ok , không rung bò sàn , chỉ mỗi tội  ồn vì gió quá mạnh , bạc đạn hơi ấm chứ chưa nóng gì hen.

----------


## emptyhb

Con này mới lấy chiều nay đó à anh Nam, giờ em có chân dài hơn rồi, thèm mỗi con ATC thôi

----------


## Khoa C3

Em đang cần 1 con nhỏ nhẹ tua cao 30krpm đổ lại, gá được đến dao 10 là hài lòng. Giá không phải lăn tăn.

----------


## Nam CNC

trên ebay có 2 con feamat xài HSK 50 , 35Krpm , 3.5kw , giá 2 con 2600euro , chơi không ? hehehe , hàng chuyên nghiệp dành cho kim loại

 còn 1 em Umbra 5.5kw , new 100% , xài HSK32 , 40Krpm giá 50 chai chơi không ???? hohohoho

----------


## Khoa C3

Nhỏ nhẹ 2ki lô oát là to rồi.

----------


## Nam CNC

chán chú quá không lẽ tớ tháo con precise SC-80 40Krpm , 1.8kw , phi 80 , 4 đầu dao chuẩn SK - ER16 đi kèm bán cho chú , bán xong mua con umbra kia ??? hahaha .... Precise cao hơn umbra 1 cấp , tiếc lém ... bằng giá con umbra chơi nổi không ? hahaha

----------


## Khoa C3

Ép em mua pín china về dùng à.

----------


## Nam CNC

thì spindle china có giá của china , giá trị cũng tầm china thôi , tớ từng phanh thây bảo trì 1 em syil rồi , xem kỹ rồi , bên trong china vẫn là china thôi , bề ngoài ma mị lắm , mỗi tội anh em khoái chê china mà chưa bao giờ bằng được nó.

À thì precise có giá của precise chớ , chơi china đê , liên lạc bác Zaizai để có hàng ngon đúng nghĩa giá rẻ china .

----------


## Khoa C3

China ở đây là pín xịn bán ở china ấy.

----------


## Tuấn

> Chắc ai đó sẽ cần
> 
> 1---Cross roller bearing .
> 
> hàng đặc chủng , ai hiểu và cần cứ hốt nhé . Em nó là bạc đạn đạn con lăn , loại này hay dùng cho các hộp số , đế cánh tay robot , hay ứng dụng làm mâm xoay trong hệ thống sản xuất hàng loạt
> 
> --- đường kính áo là 295mm , đế thì chắc hơn 340mm , bạc đạn nằm lọt lòng trong đường kính tầm 260mm , áo đầy đủ bằng thép , có sẵn lổ ren để gá đặt thêm thiết bị , ai muốn nhiều hơn thì tháo ra khoan và taro ren thêm nhé .
> --- có 2 em , nặng 22kg.
> 
> ...


cho em lấy 2 con này bác Nam nhá, thanks bác

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

cập nhật 2 bạc đạn mặt bích và spindle shin-oh đã có gạch chờ ngày đóng gói chuyển hàng thôi ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác Nam và cả nhà đi đâu thấy cái cụ kiểu như thế này mua giúp em mấy cục với ạ :




Nó chỉ là cái trục tự quay, cốt ra 25, đầu vào có hay không cũng được, 2 vòng bi đầu 6 là được rồi, đầu 7 càng tốt ạ. Đường kính chỗ lớn nhất 100-110mm. Tổng dài khoảng dưới 150mm. Tốc độ em nó quay là max 4000v/ph. Đầu cốt ra phi 25, đủ dài ( 2-3cm) để em lắp cái powerlock vào ợ.

Em củm ơn

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này à ??? ok , mai mốt thấy em cầm về cho.

----------


## phuong anh

> Chắc ai đó sẽ cần
> 
> 1---Cross roller bearing .
> 
> hàng đặc chủng , ai hiểu và cần cứ hốt nhé . Em nó là bạc đạn đạn con lăn , loại này hay dùng cho các hộp số , đế cánh tay robot , hay ứng dụng làm mâm xoay trong hệ thống sản xuất hàng loạt
> 
> --- đường kính áo là 295mm , đế thì chắc hơn 340mm , bạc đạn nằm lọt lòng trong đường kính tầm 260mm , áo đầy đủ bằng thép , có sẵn lổ ren để gá đặt thêm thiết bị , ai muốn nhiều hơn thì tháo ra khoan và taro ren thêm nhé .
> --- có 2 em , nặng 22kg.
> 
> ...


còn không bác, inbox mình nhe.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

món này với con spindle có gạch rồi bạn ơi , gạch khó vỡ lắm ạ.

----------


## phuong anh

> món này với con spindle có gạch rồi bạn ơi , gạch khó vỡ lắm ạ.


uổng quá, di dạo trên mạng hay bãi kiếm vậy...hihi

----------


## Nam CNC

Hộp số Harmonic mặt bích con lăn giá rẻ rẻ ....

--size 32 , tỉ số truyền 1:120 , full thép , bi sáng bóng , chất lượng ok , dòng này không độ rơ 
--Mặt bích con lăn phi tầm 130mm , chịu tải rất cao



kết nối lổ côn có then , muốn kết nối cốt thẳng thì làm thêm 1 mặt bích phụ trong vòng 3 nốt nhạc , cốt kết nối tối đa 12mm

Giá mềm mềm 950K , chưa bao gồm ship viettel , đi viettel thêm 50K

nhanh tay hốt về làm trục A kim loại đê , rội sau đó em tìm cái khác cho làm trục C.

----------


## mylove299

Anh Nam để e nhé. Đang âm mưu 5 trục cho đàng hoàng ạ.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Có thứ gì để làm trục A-C mini ko ku?

----------


## mylove299

> Có thứ gì để làm trục A-C mini ko ku?


Hei cũng máu 5 trục rồi hả sếp Gà  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, tại nhà ngươi dụ chứ ai

----------


## huyquynhbk

Hộp số quá rẻ.chậm chân hơn cụ Mylove299 roài. nếu còn thì e gạch tiếp nhá cụ Nam CNC

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

ok , xác nhận cho tình yêu của tui .

còn bạn Huyquynh cố gắng vác về thêm 1 cái , đợt này cao hơn 1 tẹo thì mình lấy luôn cái động cơ servo cho bác được không , vì cái nắp động cơ là cái mặt bích cho hộp số , có cả đôi thì khỏi cần chế nắp bích chi cho cực....còn giá này thì em chỉ bán cái hộp số thôi hen.


chắc còn vài cái , em thích thì em bán rẻ thôi , phá giá thị trường cung cấp cho các bác nào máu A và C hen , mấy bác kia đang bán hộp số thông cảm.... sau cái lô này em lại bán giá như ebay thôi hen hehehe

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Huyquynh , hộp số mới có thêm , bác có xác nhận lấy không ? không thì em để dành người khác.

----------


## mylove299

Đã chuyển lúa A Nam nhé. Để rảnh e ghé hay lão Gamo có qua a gửi giúp em nhé. Thanks

----------


## Ona

Còn cái nào size 20 hoặc 25 không bác ?

----------


## huanpt

> Đã chuyển lúa A Nam nhé. Để rảnh e ghé hay lão Gamo có qua a gửi giúp em nhé. Thanks


2 cái của anh làm mà không đủ à?

----------


## huyquynhbk

> bác Huyquynh , hộp số mới có thêm , bác có xác nhận lấy không ? không thì em để dành người khác.


e có lấy a Nam ơi. a có mấy cái nhỉ?để e tích dần ah.hehe

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## mylove299

> 2 cái của anh làm mà không đủ à?


Em cái có servo e làm 1 trục A riêng, và 1 trục A C riêng nên thiếu 1 cái anh ợ. Bữa tính ôm 2 của anh mà a bảo của a tích được có nhiêu đó nên ko dám đòi hỏi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

có 3 cái nữa , thật sự cần thì lấy còn không đợi 3 ngày nếu không ai lấy thêm thì bác huyquynh lấy tiếp nha , vì thấy hàng ngon bán giá rẻ nên anh em ai thích thì chia đều, lâu lâu em bị chập bán rẻ đó mà.


Đã nhận tiền từ chú Mylove 299 nha , cảm ơn nhiều.

----------


## Ga con

Có motor còn đẹp mà giá mềm lấy e 1 cặp nhen a.
Hi vọng chạy được với driver hãng khác.

E cũng hỏi mà giá mua lẻ không ngon, với lại chưa tháo ra nên chỉ đoán tỷ số khá lớn trên 100 (nó lái cả cánh tay robot).

Thanks.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

ok , bác Gà con lấy 2 cái có luôn động cơ , xem ra 4 cái có chủ hết rồi nghen các bạn

ai tới trễ thì cứ đợi thơi gian nữa xem nó có xuất hiện không nha.

----------


## huyquynhbk

hố hố thế là e được có 1 cái thôi ah.  :Frown:   :Frown:  hnao có e lấy thêm cái nữa nhá bác Nam sờ pín.hehe

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

giờ thì hơi khó khăn xíu , phải đợi người ta rã máy thì mua , chớ mua thì mua hết , mà 1 máy thì 2 cái , mà còn 3 máy , tổng 6 cái , lấy sao hết , đông người lấy đi tui gom cho , giá rẻ rẻ cỡ này là vui rồi , đủ để em mua trái banh đá tập thể lực rồi.

----------

Ga con, huyquynhbk

----------


## huyquynhbk

đông là bao nhiêu vậy cụ?để e rủ thêm xem có ai có nhu cầu nữa k .hehe

----------


## linhdt1121

> giờ thì hơi khó khăn xíu , phải đợi người ta rã máy thì mua , chớ mua thì mua hết , mà 1 máy thì 2 cái , mà còn 3 máy , tổng 6 cái , lấy sao hết , đông người lấy đi tui gom cho , giá rẻ rẻ cỡ này là vui rồi , đủ để em mua trái banh đá tập thể lực rồi.


nếu còn thì em đăng ký 1 con nhé.

----------


## huyquynhbk

e lấy tổng 4 cái nhé a Nam.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

rội vậy thì em lấy hết lô này , xem ra dư 1 cái em để xài luôn hehehehe, lựa cái xấu nhất để lại , đưa anh em cái đẹp nhất .

tài khoản ngân hàng Vietcombank

MS 0071000771533

tên  Nguyễn Thị Trà My ( trùm cuối của em )


Vậy là bác Huyquynh lấy thêm 3 cái , bác Linh 1 cái , còn 2 cái chắc em giữ lại .

Tổng số bác huyquynh 4 cái thì em free ship , bác Linh có gần nhà thì em ship chung đỡ tiền nè.

----------


## Ona

Tôi gạch 1 cái luôn bác Nam

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Vậy là lô này hết rồi nha các bạn .... xong luôn.



em bới cái đống bên trong bãi này , thấy có mấy cái hộp số màu xanh của germany mặt bích , 1:31 loại hành tinh , độ rơ <3armin , cỡ này nếu xài động cơ có hồi tiếp thì chạy gỗ được , độ rơ này phay kim loại tốt , nhưng cái hộp số này nó tích hợp động cơ nên xem ra chua lòm , em thí nghiệm thanh công đem về bán cho anh em lấy lời mua giày đá banh hehehe , lô kia mua được banh rồi.


có ai thích hộp số bước làm mâm xoay không , nó chất núi mà chả ai quan tâm , loại xoay 1 bước nghĩ 1 bước và xoay tiếp , loại này trong băng chuyền tự động thôi , kết cấu nằm ngang vuông góc ( cái này em không chuyên nhưng ai muốn mua về làm máy thì cứ mật thư em , em chỉ chổ ) thấy nó nằm mưa không khéo rã banh ra bán ve chai thì tiếc.

----------


## BKH

E gạch 1 cái nha

----------


## BKH

> E gạch 1 cái nha


Chậm rồi. Lúc nào có nữa thì để e với nha. Tks bác

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Ga con

Cái con Hamatech đó ngày xưa là mơ ước của e đó anh, nhìn nó trên robot đẹp mê luôn.

Nhưng xem ra chua ăn, motor này tương đương cỡ 3-400W, tích hợp nên rất nhỏ gọn, chống nước ngon (IP64 hay 65 gì đó), phản hồi resolver. Cũng có thể xơi được nhưng xem ra hơi khó chút, trong khi có nhiều món khác ngon hơn thì để đó từ từ tính sau a  :Stick Out Tongue: .



Thanks.

----------


## emptyhb

Con mà xanh đó tháo được motor đấy anh Nam ơi!

----------


## emptyhb

Em có 2 con này, mà trông hình như khác con gắn động cơ của bác Phúc.

----------


## Ga con

Vẫn tháo được đó cụ, có điều là bánh răng input của hộp số lại liền trục, nên chỉ có thể xài cả 2 luôn hoặc bỏ cả 2 luôn thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

Tình hình là con hộp số thứ 2 em tháo ra thì nó có thông số là như vầy 

size 25 tỉ số truyền là 1:80 , về bề ngoài như con trên hehehe .

như vậy tổng số là có 4 con tỉ lệ 1:120 , 4 con 1:80 , bác Gà con lấy 1 cặp thì chả biết cặp nào .... huyquynh là 4 hộp thì chọn ra sao , còn Linh thì lấy hộp nào ? , ona thì em ưu tiên cho lấy 25-80 cho đúng mong muốn ..... chú ý là bề ngoài kích thước như nhau , bạc con lăn to như nhau , chỉ khác size và tỉ số truyền của module .


đúng như hình thì bác Mylove lấy 32-100 nha.

mau chọn trong đống đó đi để em biết còn giao hàng.

----------


## Ona

OK bác Nam, size 25 -80, chủ nhật mình chạy qua

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## mylove299

Dạ em thì tỷ số trên 100 là ok miễn là dễ lắp đỡ chế cháo cho con alpha98 anh Nam ạ.

----------


## mylove299

> Tình hình là con hộp số thứ 2 em tháo ra thì nó có thông số là như vầy 
> 
> size 25 tỉ số truyền là 1:80 , về bề ngoài như con trên hehehe .
> 
> như vậy tổng số là có 4 con tỉ lệ 1:120 , 4 con 1:80 , bác Gà con lấy 1 cặp thì chả biết cặp nào .... huyquynh là 4 hộp thì chọn ra sao , còn Linh thì lấy hộp nào ? , ona thì em ưu tiên cho lấy 25-80 cho đúng mong muốn ..... chú ý là bề ngoài kích thước như nhau , bạc con lăn to như nhau , chỉ khác size và tỉ số truyền của module .
> 
> 
> đúng như hình thì bác Mylove lấy 32-100 nha.
> 
> mau chọn trong đống đó đi để em biết còn giao hàng.


Vậy chốt lấy con a chụp ý size32, 1:120

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## huyquynhbk

e lấy 4 con tỉ số 1:120 nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

lấy đâu ra ai cũng chọn 1:120

tình hình rất tình hình .

mylove  1 cái 120
gà con   2 cái 120
ona       1 cái  80

như vậy chỉ còn 2 cái 120 và 3 cái 80 ( 1 cái 80 cuối cùng em giữ lại sưu tầm chế cháo )


bác huyquynh chịu khó 2 cái 120 , 2 cái 80 , bác Linh cuối cùng lấy cái 80 nhé ... nghe đồn bác huyquynh làm cánh tay robot thì mỗi khớp tính toán tỉ số truyền khác nhau nên chọn khác nhau đi .


Kinh nghiệm ngày trước em làm 2 trục xoay A và C , thì trục C quay nhiều thì em chọn trục C tỉ số truyền nhỏ để giảm thời gian chết , A thì chọn 120 , C thì chọn 80 .


Rồi vậy chốt nha , cứ xem như em ép mấy bác luôn vậy hen hehehe, đừng làm khó em , em mà ế là em đem bán mắc hơn đó nha.


Ai cảm thấy thiệt thòi không đúng ý xin bỏ qua hen , mai mốt có hàng ngon em bán rẻ em ưu tiên trước cho.

----------

Ga con, huyquynhbk

----------


## Nam CNC

Tình hình dư máy rồi , em có 3 con máy Syil X5 master speed , mua về để chạy hàng mà hàng thì ít hơn em nghĩ nên em đem ra bán chơi

em bán 2 con thôi , 1 con để đó độ ATC cho tới nóc.


--- em nó hành trình 280 x 160 x 260 , 
----visme double nut PMI C5 ,
----ray hiwin 20 
----hệ thống bôi trơn bằng dầu tất cả ray và visme 
----thân full gang đúc , có chân máy luôn
----spindle 800W, 24Krpm , phi 62mm ,
----hệ điều khiển step thường 2 pha , đang để chế độ 2000 xung cho 1 vòng
---- điều khiển mach 3
---- Đã test thấy ok lắm , ,chưa rơ dù chỉ là 0.01mm
---- đầy đủ hệ thống chốt , hệ thống ép blok trượt , ép ray , bàn trượt 2 chiểu so chưa nhảy đồng hồ 

---Nói túm lại đây là máy cnc mini hàng hãng có tiếng của china , tầm bán chuyên , phù hợp cho chạy đồ bé chính xác , chuyên điêu khắc kim loại  , ai quan tâm hơn thì cứ vào web hãng mà tra giúp em nhé dòng syil X5 master speed 

em nợ cái hình , nhìn còn bảnh trai lắm , máy ráp năm 2013 

1 máy em dọn lại rất đẹp sạch sẽ , đã test ok hết , còn thiếu bơm nước tưới nguội và bơm giải nhiệt spindle , 2 cái bơm kèm theo cùi bắp quá em vất sọt rồi , 1 máy thì chạy ok hết , chả thiếu thứ gì chỉ mỗi tội chưa chùi rửa sạch sẽ và làm lại hệ thống bôi trơn dầu ( ống dẫn dầu cũ bị bể hết rồi ) . Tóm lại cắm điện xong , kết nối mach3 là quất hết.

máy nặng tầm 350kg


Giá cho 1 em sạch sẽ 35 chai , 1 em ở dơ là 32 chai .... giá này không có bao gồm vận chuyển nha , ai thích thì điều xe cẩu hay ba gac tới hốt giúp em , ai nồng nhiệt thích quá xá lấy cả 3 con , em moi con kia đã sạch sẽ ra bán luôn , sẽ có giá tốt cho 3 em.


hình thì mai sáng sớm em chụp cho nó art .



cho cái link specification cho dễ hình dung , máy thật thì tất nhiên í ẹ hơn xíu vì hàng 2nd mà


https://www.industrysearch.com.au/cn...linear/p/77362

còn video thì xem X4 đỡ nha , giống giống vậy nè

----------

Ga con, nhatson

----------


## linhdt1121

> rội vậy thì em lấy hết lô này , xem ra dư 1 cái em để xài luôn hehehehe, lựa cái xấu nhất để lại , đưa anh em cái đẹp nhất .
> 
> tài khoản ngân hàng Vietcombank
> 
> MS 0071000771533
> 
> tên  Nguyễn Thị Trà My ( trùm cuối của em )
> 
> 
> ...


Vâng, bác đóng gói tất cả cho bác huyquynh luôn rồi em qua đó lấy.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CNC abc

> có ai thích hộp số bước làm mâm xoay không , nó chất núi mà chả ai quan tâm , loại xoay 1 bước nghĩ 1 bước và xoay tiếp , loại này trong băng chuyền tự động thôi , kết cấu nằm ngang vuông góc ( cái này em không chuyên nhưng ai muốn mua về làm máy thì cứ mật thư em , em chỉ chổ ) thấy nó nằm mưa không khéo rã banh ra bán ve chai thì tiếc.


Chào bác Nam! 
Vụ bước 1 bước nghỉ 1 bước là sao, bác vui lòng giải thích thêm cho em mở mang tý.
Nếu giá không cao lắm em cũng muốn mua 1 cái để ngâm cứu.
Bác mật thư cho em xin địa chỉ mua, hoặc nếu tiện bác tha về giúp em 1 cái, cuối tuần em ghé lấy và giao lưu với bác luôn.
Tks bác nhiều.

----------


## nhatson

> Chào bác Nam! 
> Vụ bước 1 bước nghỉ 1 bước là sao, bác vui lòng giải thích thêm cho em mở mang tý.
> Nếu giá không cao lắm em cũng muốn mua 1 cái để ngâm cứu.
> Bác mật thư cho em xin địa chỉ mua, hoặc nếu tiện bác tha về giúp em 1 cái, cuối tuần em ghé lấy và giao lưu với bác luôn.
> Tks bác nhiều.






dùng cam, motor quay liên tục bàn quay 45o chẵng hạn, thay vì dùng servo index thì dùng cơ khí ổn định chính xác dễ hiểu và vận hành




sau 1 thời gian cách mạng tự động hóa = hệ thống điện tử thay cho cơ khí giờ có xu hướng trở lại với cơ khí

----------


## nhatson

> Tình hình dư máy rồi , em có 3 con máy Syil X5 master speed , mua về để chạy hàng mà hàng thì ít hơn em nghĩ nên em đem ra bán chơi
> 
> em bán 2 con thôi , 1 con để đó độ ATC cho tới nóc.
> 
> 
> --- em nó hành trình 280 x 160 x 260 , 
> ----visme double nut PMI C5 ,
> ----ray hiwin 20 
> ----hệ thống bôi trơn bằng dầu tất cả ray và visme 
> ...


chẹp, ko lẽ bán bother ôm syil ta

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Nhất Sơn nói thế tui hộc máu vì quá bất ngờ.

Nói túm lại em này ngon vì nó mini , cân lượng nhẹ , nhét vào góc tốt , tổng diện tích cho nó hoạt động tốt tầm 1x1.5m , còn mấy em công nghiệp thì khỏi bàn , nhưng xài nó thì nhà e là khó khăn , có xưởng cho nó thì ok , mấy em công nghiệp thì không dành cho dân hobby

----------


## huyquynhbk

> lấy đâu ra ai cũng chọn 1:120
> 
> tình hình rất tình hình .
> 
> mylove  1 cái 120
> gà con   2 cái 120
> ona       1 cái  80
> 
> như vậy chỉ còn 2 cái 120 và 3 cái 80 ( 1 cái 80 cuối cùng em giữ lại sưu tầm chế cháo )
> ...


ok cụ.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CNC abc

> dùng cam, motor quay liên tục bàn quay 45o chẵng hạn, thay vì dùng servo index thì dùng cơ khí ổn định chính xác dễ hiểu và vận hành
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sau 1 thời gian cách mạng tự động hóa = hệ thống điện tử thay cho cơ khí giờ có xu hướng trở lại với cơ khí


Vâng cảm ơn bác!
Món này thì em chưa biết làm gì với nó thật.
Tks.

----------


## Ga con

Làm mâm xoay dao máy tiện mini, nhưng phải có thêm cơ cấu lock.

Đa số nó thường gặp là 60 độ (6 vị trí). Hôm trước lâu e hốt 1 cái do test thử tưởng 4 vị trí (ngon ăn), về xem lại lại ra 3 vị trí thôi (120 độ/bước).

Thanks.

----------

CNC abc

----------


## Nam CNC

đã nhận xèng của Gà con rồi nha.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Nam CNC

Đã nhận xèng của bác của bác Huyquynh và bác Linh , em lấy về , vệ sinh và chuyển hàng liền , thư thả cho em 1 hay 2 hôm , sẵn nhắn cho em cái địa chỉ em đóng gói kịp cuối tuần ạ.

Sẵn em bổ xung mấy tấm hình em Syil X5 master speed , ai quan tâm thì làm nhanh nghen , cuối tuần có khách đến xem trước 1 em , hi vọng em nó hớp hồn khách luôn.

----------

Ga con, huyquynhbk, maxx.side, MINHAT, nhatson, Ona

----------


## nhatson

ghiền giãy đành đạch

----------


## huyquynhbk

hàng của e cụ sờ pín cứ thư thả thoải mái, 1 - 2 tuần nữa gửi cũng đc ah.  :Cool:   :Cool:  địa chỉ e inbox roài nhé

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## linhdt1121

> hàng của e cụ sờ pín cứ thư thả thoải mái, 1 - 2 tuần nữa gửi cũng đc ah.   địa chỉ e inbox roài nhé


mang về vứt gầm giường thì chả thế,  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Tật chung của các lão chơi trên forum này  :Wink:

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

> Tật chung của các lão chơi trên forum này


em thì khác bác ợ, em chả bao giờ vứt gầm giường. toàn ........ vứt gầm tủ  :Smile:

----------


## huyquynhbk

> mang về vứt gầm giường thì chả thế,


hehe chờ nhà tài trợ a ah. :v :v có xiền là làm luôn và ngay đấy. hô hô  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ona

> Đã nhận xèng của bác của bác Huyquynh và bác Linh , em lấy về , vệ sinh và chuyển hàng liền , thư thả cho em 1 hay 2 hôm , sẵn nhắn cho em cái địa chỉ em đóng gói kịp cuối tuần ạ.
> 
> Sẵn em bổ xung mấy tấm hình em Syil X5 master speed , ai quan tâm thì làm nhanh nghen , cuối tuần có khách đến xem trước 1 em , hi vọng em nó hớp hồn khách luôn.
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 43848


Máy đẹp và gọn. Cho thêm cái clip gia công đi bác Nam.

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi tui lười lắm , ai thích thì cọc tiền đi , tui kết nối chạy cho khách xem tại chổ luôn , chạy xong không thích tui trả tiền , cái tui muốn thấy là quyết tâm mua của khách hàng đó à.

----------

huyquynhbk, Ona

----------


## CBNN

Hình j mà  tối thui  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Hình của chú sáng quá nhìn muốn quẹo cổ à.


----Thông báo anh em tình hình là khách tới xem và chốt em máy trong hình rồi , tuần sau giao máy luôn và cảm thấy rất yomost , khả năng nó ngon thì quất luôn con kế tiếp do đó anh em nào quan tâm thì sớm liên lạc nhé

Máy còn lại là 1 em sạch sẽ 1 em ở dơ , 1 em đẹp trai đã đi theo trai đẹp.... mại dô.

----------


## Nam CNC

thêm 1 em đẹp trai đi theo trai đẹp ...

chốt là đã nhận cọc 2 máy rồi.

Còn duy nhất 1 con máy chưa vệ sinh , chưa phục hồi hệ thống bôi trơn dầu...... giá 32 chai dành cho ai thích siêng năng tự mình tìm hiểu kết cấu máy trong quá trình vệ sinh.

----------


## CBNN

test test test

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, Gamo, mig21, Nam CNC, Ona

----------


## Nam CNC

tự nhiên thấy tiếc mày ới ....... mai 2 ông kia qua mà hổng ưa là nghỉ bán luôn.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Bỗng dưng thấy tiếc hơn anh Nam ợ.:-).

----------


## Ona

Biết đâu mai em qua lấy hộp số nó theo em về luôn rồi sao bác Nam  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Mới có 1 con như thế này ai quan tâm không ? 




----giống con lúc trước bán , lần này tò mò tháo chơi , cho nó banh ta lông 

---- phát hiện ra , em nó bộ ruột khá ngon nhưng lại xài bạc 6006 và 6302 , hộc máu luôn .... cảm thấy có lỗi với khách đầu tiên quá , gọi đt xin lỗi và kèm theo lời hứa , nó có gì cứ đưa em DIY lên bạc 7xxx free , bác chủ rất dễ thương cười tươi nói đừng lo , có gì sẽ báo cho biết kết quả nếu cho em nó phang sắt nhè nhẹ.


--- Em spindle này hôm nay 

-  Đã DIY qua 7006C và 7202C , căng bạc 2 đầu
-  Quay êm 
-  Collet 12 , 10 , 6 mm
-  Tua ước đoán max 10000rpm  , công suất tầm 1-1.5kw  ( mất mạc rồi nên đoán thế )
-  Toàn thân full gang, sắt thép
-   Sau DIY tự cảm thấy em này cứng vững rất nhiều , thoải mái phay kim loại màu , phay sắt nhè nhẹ 

EM bán spindle này noname , tiêu chuẩn Nam CNC , ai ham hố thì mua nhé , em bảo hành phần cơ 3 tháng , phần điện sẽ test quay thoải mái trước khi chuyển hàng. Nhìn bề ngoài em đoán nó hàng japan , hãng shin-oh , tiêu chuẩn collet NT japan , giờ sợ anh em phang quá nên em chỉ bán theo hình , ai thích thì nhích.

Giá như em trước 6 tr .

----------


## terminaterx300

hàng mất zin nhá ................ ahihi  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

phá banh xác vậy thì còn zin gì , mới đi vá lại nó nó bót đó cha....

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Ahihi. Mấy bố kia phang anh Nam quá nên giờ làm ảnh sợ roài kìa. :-). Theo em ai làm ăn tin tưởng uy tín thì có gì đâu mà sợ mua hàng của người đó. Anh Nam cnc thì khỏi lo chỉ có anh mập mập bên trên kia mới lo kìa hén anh "mập"......ahihi.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, Nam ròm nhớ kiếm thêm tau 1 em Shinoh để backup nhe.

----------


## Nam CNC

Gamo , con spindle kia mày muốn nó tèo cũng khó lắm , phải nghĩ rụng tóc luôn mới ra cách làm nó chết trừ khi mày thật sự muốn.... lấy búa tạ phang 1 cái là chết luôn.


tớ giờ biết sợ rồi , lý thông với tiểu nhân giờ núp lùm nhiều lắm , chỉ trông mong lỗi nhỏ nhảy ra phang liền hehehe , tớ thì chả có thì giờ để trả lời hay cãi lộn với chúng nó thôi tớ bỏ qua , hàng tớ mua không chủ trương bán kiếm lời , để đó chơi chờ người nạp mạng hehehe.


À ... dạo này nhiều cái lùm xùm liên quan đến tớ , nguyên tắc tớ chỉ chịu trách nhiệm với khách hàng trực tiếp mua của tớ chớ sau đó khách hàng bán lại cho ai thì tớ hết trách nhiệm đừng lôi cái xuất xứ từ tớ nữa , thật sự tui có sản xuất hay làm ra nó đâu , có lôi lôi mấy chú Nhật Lùn ra mà chém.

----------


## MinhPT

> Mới có 1 con như thế này ai quan tâm không ? 
> 
> Đính kèm 45894Đính kèm 45895Đính kèm 45896Đính kèm 45897Đính kèm 45898


Con này rất đẹp bác chủ ạ.

Bác cho mình hỏi: con này họ cân bằng động kiểu gì mà không thấy lỗ khoan gì ở motor ạ?

Có đổi động cơ kéo Fanuc 3.7KW nặng như cục gạch không bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

có khoan đó , nó không khoan trên roto , chỉ khoan vào cái bậc sát chổ lắp bạc đạn thôi , thông thường nó tính toán dự trù chổ khoan phải có đường kính lớn hơn đường kính chổ lắp bạc để trong trường hợp có khoan nhiều nó cũng không thể yếu hơn vị trí lắp bạc đạn.

Con này khoan 2 đầu, mỗi nơi 2 lổ .


hôm nay mới thử và hoàn chỉnh 1 lần nữa , cuối cùng phía đầu là 7006CP5 dành cho chịu lực khi phay , bạc phía sau là 6302 nguyên bản do em chưa tìm được 7302 cho nó , cố gắng 1 tẹo , em nó quay êm lắm , chỉ nghe được tiếng gió giải nhiệt.

--- Max 10krpm , nhưng em đoán nó ok và mạnh nhất ở 6krpm ,,,, lên tua cao hơn nữa cũng chả thành vấn để , chỉ có vấn đề lớn ở tiếng gió quá ồn , ai đó về tiện hết cho các cánh quạt ngắn lại tầm 6-7mm thì 12-15K ok luôn ( hiện tại cánh nó dài gần 20mm ).

..... Ai đó có bắt em chứng minh rằng nó ok phay kim loại như thế nào thì bỏ qua cho em nhé , em chả cần chứng minh , em chỉ cần chịu trách nhiệm phần cơ cho các bác trong 3 tháng , các bác cứ vô tư bẻ dao đi , nó xộc xệch hay thấy ghét cứ trả em .


@ MinhPT , bác xem có cái gì khác đổi em như eto hay món gì chớ em toàn chơi spindle mini high speed không à, con 3.7 nặng tới 30Kg thì em xài sao ??? mà nó chỉ là động cơ kéo , em còn có 1 em ATC 7kw , 18Krpm để trong kho nữa , chưa biết khi nào xài đó.



Alo Alo , Anh Huanpt , có nhu cầu đổi hàng gì không ? anh em mình chơi phát nào, anh Vũ free và Ppgas nữa tham gia không ?

----------


## huanpt

> Alo Alo , Anh Huanpt , có nhu cầu đổi hàng gì không ? anh em mình chơi phát nào, anh Vũ free và Ppgas nữa tham gia không ?


Muốn đổi gì? Hàng anh có thì chẳng ai muốn xài.

----------


## Gamo

Có cái thẻ ngân hàng đó anh

----------


## Diyodira

> em còn có 1 em ATC 7kw , 18Krpm để trong kho nữa , chưa biết khi nào xài đó.
> 
> 
> 
> Alo Alo , Anh Huanpt , có nhu cầu đổi hàng gì không ? anh em mình chơi phát nào, anh Vũ free và Ppgas nữa tham gia không ?


Chời sao không thấy rủ tui đổi hàng?

Tks

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

A nam mật thư cho giá vs thông số con spindle 7kw atc đi, có ông anh đang tìm con như vậy  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

> 1------Spindle ATC italia 
> 
> --- Con này thì không lạ lắm nếu anh em có chú ý , vì con này là con em bảo trì và làm lại gần như tất cả , thay bạc đạn , cân bằng động , mài cone .
> --- 3 pha 380V , 7.5kw, 18Krpm tại 300hz
> --- bạc đạn đã thay 2x7908C SUL P4 SKF và 1x7204 C P5 NSK phía sau căng bằng hệ lò xo xung quanh 
> --- Cân bằng động <0.6G phía đầu và <0.8G ở phía sau tại 18Krpm
> --- Đã mài cone , runout <= 0.005mm tại chén con mép ngoài , gắn đầu côn Iso 30 mới thì <0.005mm tại chén côn của cán kẹp dao 
> Đính kèm 40406Đính kèm 40407Đính kèm 40408Đính kèm 40409Đính kèm 40410
> 
> ...



Đây em nó đây , hàng này khó nhằn lắm à , mua thì chỉ có nước tới nhà em test , ưng thì hốt thôi , chớ giải thích nó dài dòng lắm.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Nam CNC

ai biết đâu có hàng gì em đổi là đổi à , anh em cứ trưng ra đi chớ hàng mua thì mua rồi , giờ đổi hàng có thứ mình thích mà không ra tiền nữa thì vui hơn mà.

Vậy anh diyodira có món gì ?

----------


## Gamo

Đổi cặp loa Lowther lấy con Sờ Pín đi

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

hi con này e mua hộ mà cũng ở hn nên bó tay, a có con nào nguyên zin  high speed(>15.000rpm) cs >5kw thì mách e. thanks

----------


## Diyodira

> Đổi cặp loa Lowther lấy con Sờ Pín đi





Cha này ác gớm, đổi thì được, nhưng còn nữ hoàng 300B ghép làm răng, chắc tặng ông luôn quá bởi vì nó kén lém  :Smile: 

Tks

----------


## MinhPT

> Cha này ác gớm, đổi thì được, nhưng còn nữ hoàng 300B ghép làm răng, chắc tặng ông luôn quá bởi vì nó kén lém 
> 
> Tks


Các bác hội cơ khí chính xác cũng chơi audio ghê quá. Thế mà không biết nhau.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Nam CNC

NguyenTuan có luôn nhưng bác mua không nổi đâu ,bác cho em cái mức kinh phí cao nhất bác chịu được đi em có hàng hết , hàng italia , germany đầy đủ , chuẩn đời mới HSK .... Hàng cao cấp em không trưng bán , nó kén máy kén khách lắm .

----------

Nguyen Tuan

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

@ Nam cnc: kinh phí thì càng "hạt dẻ" càng tốt, m lên điện con máy chạy Siemens 808, mà spindle zin nó có 6000rpm

----------


## Nam CNC

rồi vậy là thua rồi , con rẻ nhất 7kw , 15krpm, feamat , HSK50A italia , mới keng , giá 40 tr rồi , 1 số con germany còn cao hơn nữa.

----------


## Diyodira

> rồi vậy là thua rồi , con rẻ nhất 7kw , 15krpm, feamat , HSK50A italia , mới keng , giá 40 tr rồi , 1 số con germany còn cao hơn nữa.


Chưa tới 2k, rẻ chán với đk mới keng mà phải jin, tks.

----------


## Nam CNC

2K ở đâu chớ ở diễn đàn này ít người dám chơi lắm anh , anh em quen mua theo kg rồi. Con này nặng tầm 40kg nha, đạp dao ben dầu , giải nhiệt liquid , bôi trơn bằng mist oil , đúng chuẩn công nghiệp hàng cao cấp

----------


## terminaterx300

> Chưa tới 2k, rẻ chán với đk mới keng mà phải jin, tks.


em đảm bảo zin như cục pin luôn. ko hỏng hóc lỗi lầm gì, cỏn chuyện zin từ đâu thì em ko rõ, từ mà nu fac trờ hay từ men ten nần thì ko rõ. ahihi

----------


## huanpt

Nam đổi con Shin-oh 3.7kw của anh không? Bù nhiu tiền anh bù  :Smile: . Chứ con kia hạng nặng anh toàn để ngắm.

----------


## Nam CNC

Em khoái cái bàn XY cơ của anh đó heheh... xem anh còn món gì khác nữa không thêm vào là xong mà , thích thì anh qua lấy về trước mà xài cho con máy mini của anh đi

----------


## huanpt

Ngon, chiều vợ anh nó qua lấy  :Smile:  hehe

----------


## MINHAT

> Ngon, chiều vợ anh nó qua lấy  hehe


Ui anh điều được vợ đi cơ à ... Nể thiệt

----------


## Nam CNC

cờ lê chưa có nha , anh tự xử giúp em , 1 thằng size 33 , còn thằng con lại chắc là 22-24 gì đó. Nhớ siết nhẹ tay vì nó ren nhuyễn , chứ gồng mạnh quá rồi tháo ra khóc luôn nha.


Cuối tuần hay hôm nào rãnh chở qua cho em cái bàn XY hen , có thể để dành mài dao chơi

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

B có e nào bt 30 hay bt40 ko, mấy e hsk này kiếm cán dao khó quá

----------


## huanpt

> cờ lê chưa có nha , anh tự xử giúp em , 1 thằng size 33 , còn thằng con lại chắc là 22-24 gì đó. Nhớ siết nhẹ tay vì nó ren nhuyễn , chứ gồng mạnh quá rồi tháo ra khóc luôn nha.
> 
> Cuối tuần hay hôm nào rãnh chở qua cho em cái bàn XY hen , có thể để dành mài dao chơi


Bộ XY để mai anh nhờ grab chở qua cho.




> Ui anh điều được vợ đi cơ à ... Nể thiệt


Nhờ, chứ không phải điều. Vợ nó nể anh ... lau nhà suốt mấy năm nay nên nhờ gì nó cũng làm.  :Smile:

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Nam CNC

> B có e nào bt 30 hay bt40 ko, mấy e hsk này kiếm cán dao khó quá


con cao tốc 15k dùng HSK-A50 thì có vài cán mà mua cũng rẻ same same bt40 thôi, còn nếu chơi 8k dùng hsk-â63 thì có cả rổ dao nên yên tâm .  :Cool:

----------

huyquynhbk, Nguyen Tuan

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

để cuối tháng bàn giao con máy xong em vào sg qua chỗ bác xem có vác về được ko.  :Smile:

----------


## ozintrung

bác có con máy mài khuôn tay không bán cho em 1 con với 1 con máy mài thường vói

----------


## MINHAT

> bác có con máy mài khuôn tay không bán cho em 1 con với 1 con máy mài thường vói


Đang có một con hàng nhật bãi,bạn cần thì ới mình chứ bác Nam chuyên bán sì pín thôi

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

1---Combo XY quay tay mini , japan.

- Trượt mang cá , dẫn động bằng thanh răng bánh răng rất cứng vững
- Cơ cấu vặn tay 2 bậc , bậc to quay trực tiếp , bậc nhỏ có hộp số tích hợp để quay từ từ tinh chỉnh , hộp số tỉ lệ 1:7.5
- Hành trình 110mm , bản 60mm , dài 120 , dày 33mm, 2 bộ ghép lại dày 67mm.

Giá bán 1 tr, chưa bao gồm giá ship Viettel.








2- Combo full thép trắng NSK , japan.

--Ray 20 NSK LS, 4 rãnh bi bên hông
--Visme 12-05 NSK , C3Z , cốt nối động cơ phi 8mm.
-- Nguyên bệ thép trắng , chổ lắp ghép được mài hết , độ chính xác khỏi suy nghĩ , cả combo nặng 25Kg.
-- Chú ý combo không bao gồm động cơ , khớp nối và bàn T nha

Giá 3.5 tr chưa bao gồm giá ship Viettel.










Dạo này em ít buôn bán , nên anh em nào quan tâm cứ alo cho em để biết cụ thể hơn nữa nhé.


P/S 2 mục này em ưu tiên cho bạn Tú ở Nghệ An xem hàng , bác ấy muốn làm cái máy phay chip điện thoại.

----------


## huanpt

1---Combo XY quay tay mini , japan...hành trình 110mm
Nam ơi, cái này nhìn thấy khó mà được 110. Anh nhầm cái gì chăng?

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này nó dịch chuyển 2 chiều nha anh , cây thước nó để khoảng cách 110mm và em đã dịch chuyển thực tế rồi .... nó lú ra hết 1/2 , còn 1/2 tiếp xúc , 2 chiều , chiều dài tổng 120 , thì hành trình 110 dễ dàng mà anh , cái thanh răng bánh răng tiếp xúc 10mm là hết ... hehehe

nó dễ thương để dành chế máy mài các chi tiết nhỏ , nhưng phức tạp quá , em đem ra bán chọn cách mài bằng tay 6 bậc tự do cho nó đỉnh.

----------


## huanpt

Nhưng mà hình như nó bằng nhôm hỉ  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ bằng nhôm anh Huân , mấy loại này thường là nhôm hoặc đồng thau , em chưa gặp máy món này bằng thép .

----------


## QuyND

Bộ 110mm này xé lẻ ra bán không a? Em mua về chế cái gá mài lưỡi bào cuốn.

----------


## Mới CNC

> 1---Combo XY quay tay mini , japan.
> 
> - Trượt mang cá , dẫn động bằng thanh răng bánh răng rất cứng vững
> - Cơ cấu vặn tay 2 bậc , bậc to quay trực tiếp , bậc nhỏ có hộp số tích hợp để quay từ từ tinh chỉnh , hộp số tỉ lệ 1:7.5
> - Hành trình 110mm , bản 60mm , dài 120 , dày 33mm, 2 bộ ghép lại dày 67mm.
> 
> Giá bán 1 tr, chưa bao gồm giá ship Viettel.
> 
> 
> ...


Bộ này hành trình mấy vậy bác Nam?

----------


## Nam CNC

cả 2 bộ hành trình đều là 110mm nha , bộ thứ 2 nếu tháo các vật cản ra thì tầm 120mm , mà thôi đừng tháo , để thế cho nó an toàn.

----------


## trongnghia091

cái combo XY nếu còn thì để cho mình nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

bộ màu trắng em mới bán tuần trước , còn bộ màu đen đang dự tính dùng trong dự án sắp tới , nếu không có nhu cầu em sẽ thông báo cho anh Nghĩa nha . Cảm ơn anh nhiều.

----------


## motorbinhduong

Bán motor giảm tốc

----------


## hung1706

Haha lâu quá không buôn bán gì nên mạng nhện giăng đầy hết rồi anh Nam ơi  :Smile: )

----------


## Nam CNC

rồi từ từ gì nó cũng nhừ , nếu có bán nữa thì hàng dữ giá cao không à , mà như thế lại vắng tanh .

----------


## ntd1081

Bán đồng nát bớt đi bác, ôm  nhiều  bệnh đó

----------


## Nam CNC

hàng ATC lấy gì đồng nát , ray con lăn sao lại ve chai , visme 16-4 C1 sao lại cân kg ??? AC servo đời mới sao lại bán mù HOHOHO , hàng chiến lược thích thì lôi ra ráp máy , hàng cùi bắp tẩu tán hết từ lâu òi .

----------


## Gamo

Tẩu tán mà ko gọi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> hàng ATC lấy gì đồng nát , ray con lăn sao lại ve chai , visme 16-4 C1 sao lại cân kg ??? AC servo đời mới sao lại bán mù HOHOHO , hàng chiến lược thích thì lôi ra ráp máy , hàng cùi bắp tẩu tán hết từ lâu òi .


huhu. Anh Nam chuyển qua chơi sẻvo đời mới từ hồi nào zạ ta. Tưởng trung thành với alpha ko ợ.:-)

----------


## Nam CNC

alpha đang xài là những con cuối cùng sẽ xài đó chú , còn sắp tới quất mấy em pana dòng E , dễ xài lắm nha , phối hợp mach3 thần thánh vẫn quá tốt , tội nghiệp thằng mach4 nằm trong góc đang khóc.

----------


## trongnghia091

> bộ màu trắng em mới bán tuần trước , còn bộ màu đen đang dự tính dùng trong dự án sắp tới , nếu không có nhu cầu em sẽ thông báo cho anh Nghĩa nha . Cảm ơn anh nhiều.


ok anh khi nào anh không còn nhu cầu sài nữa thì hú em nhé !

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> alpha đang xài là những con cuối cùng sẽ xài đó chú , còn sắp tới quất mấy em pana dòng E , dễ xài lắm nha , phối hợp mach3 thần thánh vẫn quá tốt , tội nghiệp thằng mach4 nằm trong góc đang khóc.


anh nam mai mốt chỉ lại em khóa servo nha. em giờ vẫn dùng sì tép giống anh.ahuhu.

----------


## hung1706

Haha vác lúa gạo qua canh máy chạy máy với anh Nam đi Minh

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Gamo

Cẩn thận nhe Minh Dâm Tặc... đợt trước anh Nam tuning servo làm sập nhà đó

----------


## Nam CNC

Ê Gà mờ , tao đang dính chưởng con servo đời cũ của toshiba nè , nghe đồn chỉ có phúc bồ chỉnh thì may ra , nhờ Nam mập rồi , hi vọng nó ổn ổn . CKD đâu cứu tớ với.

Servo với tui thì mù tịt , mấy con pana dòng E thì do nó auto turning qua PC nên cũng dễ lắm , mà CBNN turning thôi chứ tớ làm được gì đâu.... Nghĩ tới lui chắc quay về alpha cho nó lành.


AI có alpha 69 thần thánh không nè , cho tui cái giá tốt tốt nghen.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cẩn thận nhe Minh Dâm Tặc... đợt trước anh Nam tuning servo làm sập nhà đó


Em cũng tuning sập con máy fanuc tapdrill luôn rồi anh gà.ahihi. 

Alo alo em đang có chục con alpha 69 không biết có ai cần không ạ alo alo. 

Auto tuning chỉ chạy tạm à anh. Auto tun em nghĩ muốn ngon thì chỉ dùng servo bự bự xíu cho dư lực ra thì xài auto được.ahuhu.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Ga con

E giờ chuyển nghề chính là chém gió ròi a Nam ơi. Nam mập nó làm ngon lắm rồi mà vẫn chưa ổn thì có vẻ cái bộ đó chưa ổn thật. 

Servo đời càng mới càng dễ auto tuning đạt yêu cầu. 

Mấy con pana E với Omron smartstep nó làm để thay thế step nên ưu tiên dễ xài,  tự nó tuning là chạy ổn rồi anh.  Có điều là nhỏ,  ít chức năng nên nhiều hồi bực lắm. 

Thanks

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

cái máy japan nó đi chung với mấy con 400W toshiba đời cũ , không lẽ mấy chú nhật lùn này trình còi quá ???

Đang dùng DDCSV controller , chắc có lẽ mấy em servo turning chưa đúng , gain hơi yếu ta... hi vọng Mập giải quyết được.

----------


## Nam CNC

----- Spindle TAC Giken .

--Thân full nhôm , chổ đỡ cặp bạc đạn đầu được đóng ống thép để tăng độ cứng vững chống rung động gây biến dạng vào thân nhôm
-- xử dụng 4 bạc đạn cao tốc , 7005C x2  , 7002C x2 , bạc đạn zin theo spindle , còn rất mới , quay êm , mượt
-- 2,2kw , 17k rpm , 3 pha 200V
-- Xử dụng collet hãng NT , hiện tại đi kèm collet gá 6mm
-- Nặng tầm 10kg
-- Đấu điện xài 3 pha 200 hay 3 pha 380VAC đều được

PS , theo cá nhân em thấy em này phay kim loại đẹp bề mặt hơn mấy em shin-oh , vì nó có kết cấu kẹp cứng cặp bạc đạn phía đầu , không dùng hệ kéo căng bạc đạn bằng lò xo , gốc em này là mài kim loại cao tốc nên dù gì dùng qua phay kim loại vẫn hơn , do thân nhôm nên em nó phay kim loại mềm thôi nha.

Giá ra đi nhanh 4tr , chưa bao gồm ship Viettel , nếu ship thì em lấy thêm 150K cho đóng gói cẩn thận và ship chậm viettel.

Nam 0908415648




Con này em có khoan lổ ren để cân bằng động lại cho nó êm ái hơn con zin lúc mới lấy về nha , đã test lên 24Krpm , nhưng ngon nhất vẫn ở 17Krpm.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

ahihi. ảnh này ai chụp cho anh mà long lanh thế. :V qua hốt về chạy nhôm.:V

----------


## Nam CNC

Chụp vậy mới chân thật chứ , tróc sơn , móp tản nhiệt , tao cố tình chụp cho người ta thấy rõ còn lại các thứ khác ok , người mua không sốc khi nhận hàng , nhiều khi nhận được lại vui vì nó không giống hình , tốt hơn miêu tả .

----------


## Gamo

Bảo hành trọn đời đóa, hư cứ tha qua Nam ròm sửa miễn phí

----------

QuyND

----------


## hung1706

Kaka chịu khó ngồi gò lại cánh tản nhiệt với sơn phết lại như anh ppgas tút hàng thì chắc là đi nhanh hơn 1 nốt nhạc ah anh Nam. 
Dạo này vật giá leo thang mà hàng chiến thì lao dốc vại. Khoảng năm trước mấy em gái mưa thế này bán bèo bèo 6tr là bay mất tiêu @@. Bây h 4tr mà mua con 2.2kw thì đừng mơ hàng Chịna ngon luôn chứ đừng nói Japan

----------


## Nam CNC

thời gian đâu mà sửa với chữa , đẹp quá để xài luôn... đang âm mưu bán con này mua con khác dữ hơn.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> thời gian đâu mà sửa với chữa , đẹp quá để xài luôn... đang âm mưu bán con này mua con khác dữ hơn.


ahuhu. âm mưu thì mua liền đi anh em còn qua ngắm nữa.:V

----------


## Hinomaru Tech

Bác Nam có con Spindle BT30 ATC nào ngon bổ rẻ thì để lại cho em nhé,

Giờ em đang chạy tạm con 2.2Kw này mà vừa chạy vừa run.

Nhôm thì tốc độ cắt F150 không vấn đề gì nhưng SS400 mới dám rón rén ở F10





mail: info@hinomaru-vn.com
zalo: +81-80-2133-năm không hai chín

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Hinomaru hỏi cái gì căng quá , BT30 ngon bổ lấy đâu ra rẻ ....heheh .

Nếu bạn muốn cắt thép chạy tốt thì nên tìm mua dòng spindle china dành cho kim loại , loại 4 cực hay 8 cực , tua 12Krpm là đạt tiêu chuẩn , dùng dao hợp kim dành cho thép cứng 55-68HRC thì mới ok.

Mà tình hình tui thấy cái khung máy yếu quá làm sao mà phang ngon được , dù có BT30 cũng đành chịu.

----------

Hinomaru Tech

----------


## Nam CNC

Cũng có 1 kinh nghiệm cho cắt kim loại là tìm spindle dùng cho kim loại nha , đó là con spindle có bạc đạn 7xxx trong ụ bạc đạn phía trước được giữ chặt , cả hệ được cố định bởi cặp bạc đạn này ( có thể 3-4 cái ) , 2 bạc có khoảng cách bằng 1 vòng đệm trong và ngoài ..... 

còn 1 số em dành cho chạy gỗ dù hàng japan full thép , dư lực cắt kim loại nhưng cả hệ roto lại được kéo căng bằng lò xo lên phía trên nên khi găm dao vào kim loại , me dao cắt hoạt động lại có xu hướng kéo gịch xuống nên việc phay bề mặt có thể sẽ để lại vân không đều và đẹp được, ngoài ra do dành cho đồ gỗ , cấp chính xác không cao bằng mấy em kim loại nên chạy sẽ hao dao hơn mấy em chuyên.

Chỉ cần tìm hiều 1 chút trên taobao , con dành cho kim loại hàng tốt , dù là 800-1500W nó cũng hơn 3000 tệ , nhưng xài rồi sẽ thấy nó vượt trội , nó mạnh hơn rất nhiều so với em đồ gỗ cùng size , ít nhất cái roto em nó cũng dùng đồng đỏ chứ không phải nhôm như hàng thường

----------

CKD, GORLAK, Hinomaru Tech

----------


## Hinomaru Tech

> bác Hinomaru hỏi cái gì căng quá , BT30 ngon bổ lấy đâu ra rẻ ....heheh .
> 
> Nếu bạn muốn cắt thép chạy tốt thì nên tìm mua dòng spindle china dành cho kim loại , loại 4 cực hay 8 cực , tua 12Krpm là đạt tiêu chuẩn , dùng dao hợp kim dành cho thép cứng 55-68HRC thì mới ok.
> 
> Mà tình hình tui thấy cái khung máy yếu quá làm sao mà phang ngon được , dù có BT30 cũng đành chịu.


 Cám ơn bác đã tư vấn về vụ spindle dành cho kim loại, em sẽ cố gắng tìm một em để dùng cho "ổn" so với "giá tiền đầu tư"  :Big Grin:  , 

Bác nào có ko dùng thì ới em ạ, thanks các bác trước.

Khung thì hiện tại vẫn trong dung sai cho phép của em nên có rung rinh một chút cũng không ảnh hưởng đến sản phẩm (dung sai 0.02 là OK ạ).
 Em chạy để lấy thông số cải tiến cho những cái tiếp theo. (Lúc nào có time sẽ post video đo độ rung động để báo cáo các bác sau )





> Cũng có 1 kinh nghiệm cho cắt kim loại là tìm spindle dùng cho kim loại nha , đó là con spindle có bạc đạn 7xxx trong ụ bạc đạn phía trước được giữ chặt , cả hệ được cố định bởi cặp bạc đạn này ( có thể 3-4 cái ) , 2 bạc có khoảng cách bằng 1 vòng đệm trong và ngoài ..... 
> 
> còn 1 số em dành cho chạy gỗ dù hàng japan full thép , dư lực cắt kim loại nhưng cả hệ roto lại được kéo căng bằng lò xo lên phía trên nên khi găm dao vào kim loại , me dao cắt hoạt động lại có xu hướng kéo gịch xuống nên việc phay bề mặt có thể sẽ để lại vân không đều và đẹp được, ngoài ra do dành cho đồ gỗ , cấp chính xác không cao bằng mấy em kim loại nên chạy sẽ hao dao hơn mấy em chuyên.
> 
> Chỉ cần tìm hiều 1 chút trên taobao , con dành cho kim loại hàng tốt , dù là 800-1500W nó cũng hơn 3000 tệ , nhưng xài rồi sẽ thấy nó vượt trội , nó mạnh hơn rất nhiều so với em đồ gỗ cùng size , ít nhất cái roto em nó cũng dùng đồng đỏ chứ không phải nhôm như hàng thường


 Hàng chị na có cái là chẳng biết bên trong chỉ ý dùng loại vòng bi gì mà mua, hihi. 
Spindle em cũng có thiết kế cho khách hàng, bản vẽ chế tạo toàn chỉ thị dung sai phần nghìn nên cũng không muốn tìm đơn vị để chế tạo vì nếu có cũng bị "chém" đau hơn thi tuyển vào hậu cung..
Có bác nào làm được thì em cũng nguyện làm chuột bạch  :Big Grin:  biết đâu các bác trên này lại đặt hàng tới tấp thì cũng mệt lắm hihi.

Vòng bi 7xxx là cặp angular bắt buộc phải có rồi, vú mỡ, vòng chắn mỡ v.v đủ cả, thân em cho đúc gang.

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy cái hình này gửi cho Gamo tham khảo khung máy chứ không bán nha .

----------

Ga con, Gamo, Hinomaru Tech, QuyND

----------


## Ga con

> Cám ơn bác đã tư vấn về vụ spindle dành cho kim loại, em sẽ cố gắng tìm một em để dùng cho "ổn" so với "giá tiền đầu tư"  , 
> 
> Bác nào có ko dùng thì ới em ạ, thanks các bác trước.
> 
> Khung thì hiện tại vẫn trong dung sai cho phép của em nên có rung rinh một chút cũng không ảnh hưởng đến sản phẩm (dung sai 0.02 là OK ạ).
>  Em chạy để lấy thông số cải tiến cho những cái tiếp theo. (Lúc nào có time sẽ post video đo độ rung động để báo cáo các bác sau )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bác gia công vậy mà tự tin dung sai 0.02mm thì e nể bác thật đấy, hic.

Thanks

----------

Hinomaru Tech

----------


## aiemphuong

rung rinh 1 chút thì làm sao 0.02 dc nhỉ @@

----------

Hinomaru Tech

----------


## Hinomaru Tech

> Bác gia công vậy mà tự tin dung sai 0.02mm thì e nể bác thật đấy, hic.
> 
> Thanks





> rung rinh 1 chút thì làm sao 0.02 dc nhỉ @@




Em vẫn đang trong quá trình căn chỉnh bác ạ, thôi thì cứ lạc quan chút cho yêu đời
Em chạy thử thấy cũng tạm chấp nhận được so với nhu cầu, hy vọng căn chỉnh xong sẽ ngon hơn chút nữa.
Tại em thấy quá trình lắp dao vào collet cũng quan trọng nên mới tìm mua đầu BT ATC để giảm thiểu sai lệch do
tháo lắp dao.

 Các bác dùng cách đo nào để đánh giá độ chính xác của máy gợi ý cho em kiểm tra cùng cách đo
 so sánh với kết quả với các bác thì dễ đánh giá hơn

 Khung của bác Nam khủng quá,  :Big Grin: 
 Shop của bác nếu có bị ảnh hưởng thì bác cho em xin lỗi nhé (spam shop của bác nhiều quá)  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

> Em vẫn đang trong quá trình căn chỉnh bác ạ, thôi thì cứ lạc quan chút cho yêu đời
> Em chạy thử thấy cũng tạm chấp nhận được so với nhu cầu, hy vọng căn chỉnh xong sẽ ngon hơn chút nữa.
> Tại em thấy quá trình lắp dao vào collet cũng quan trọng nên mới tìm mua đầu BT ATC để giảm thiểu sai lệch do
> tháo lắp dao.
> 
>  Các bác dùng cách đo nào để đánh giá độ chính xác của máy gợi ý cho em kiểm tra cùng cách đo
>  so sánh với kết quả với các bác thì dễ đánh giá hơn
> 
>  Khung của bác Nam khủng quá, 
>  Shop của bác nếu có bị ảnh hưởng thì bác cho em xin lỗi nhé (spam shop của bác nhiều quá)


vấn đề gá lắp dao thôi thì có giải pháp này, lão nam có tích trữ, hãy túm lấy lão

----------

Hinomaru Tech

----------


## nhatson

> mấy cái hình này gửi cho Gamo tham khảo khung máy chứ không bán nha .


alphstep, toshiba đâu raòi, wa đòi bo công suất mí được

----------


## Nam CNC

3 bộ đó tháo ra chuẩn bị làm đầu máy taro tự động đó nha , thấy nó không chính xác vị trí lắm , ghét DIY cho taro luôn cho sang chảnh.

À bác Hinomaru thích thì tui lấy cái đầu BT15 dùng bạc đạn ceramic bán cho ông xài , chế chi cho mệt , cái đó chạy 24Krpm thoải mái nha , runout dưới 0.005 tại chén côn , giờ hết nhu cầu vất xó sét nghẹt bên ngoài hohohohoho.


Thớt này bán hàng nghệ sĩ lắm , cứ bàn thảo vô tư , hôm nào bắt đèn sáng choang khoe cái máy màu xanh chạy đồng thau chơi. Cái khung đó mấy anh japan làm , hàng mới 100% , mới có test mẫu thôi , nhưng tháo ra làm lại mới thấy nó cũng chỉ là bán chuyên nghiệp , tạm ổn.

----------


## truongkiet

> Em vẫn đang trong quá trình căn chỉnh bác ạ, thôi thì cứ lạc quan chút cho yêu đời
> Em chạy thử thấy cũng tạm chấp nhận được so với nhu cầu, hy vọng căn chỉnh xong sẽ ngon hơn chút nữa.
> Tại em thấy quá trình lắp dao vào collet cũng quan trọng nên mới tìm mua đầu BT ATC để giảm thiểu sai lệch do
> tháo lắp dao.
> 
>  Các bác dùng cách đo nào để đánh giá độ chính xác của máy gợi ý cho em kiểm tra cùng cách đo
>  so sánh với kết quả với các bác thì dễ đánh giá hơn
> 
>  Khung của bác Nam khủng quá, 
>  Shop của bác nếu có bị ảnh hưởng thì bác cho em xin lỗi nhé (spam shop của bác nhiều quá)


Đo kiểu này mà bảo sai số 2 phần trăm,quá nể

----------


## Ga con

> Em vẫn đang trong quá trình căn chỉnh bác ạ, thôi thì cứ lạc quan chút cho yêu đời
> Em chạy thử thấy cũng tạm chấp nhận được so với nhu cầu, hy vọng căn chỉnh xong sẽ ngon hơn chút nữa.
> Tại em thấy quá trình lắp dao vào collet cũng quan trọng nên mới tìm mua đầu BT ATC để giảm thiểu sai lệch do
> tháo lắp dao.
> 
>  Các bác dùng cách đo nào để đánh giá độ chính xác của máy gợi ý cho em kiểm tra cùng cách đo
>  so sánh với kết quả với các bác thì dễ đánh giá hơn
> 
>  Khung của bác Nam khủng quá, 
>  Shop của bác nếu có bị ảnh hưởng thì bác cho em xin lỗi nhé (spam shop của bác nhiều quá)


Máy em gia công nhôm đo thước điện tử không sai vạch nào, mà khách nhờ gia công mấy cục SKD11 chưa tôi mềm xèo dung sai 5%mm mấy anh em khóc lên khóc xuống, hic.




Món này chắc anh Nam quen nè, hôm qua nhờ anh mài mấy cái mũi khoan 0.8mm đó anh  :Big Grin: .

Thứ 1 là đo thước đó chưa chắc đúng, thứ 2 nữa là đo 0.02mm thì dung sai có thể là gấp đôi nó tức là 0.04mm.

P/S: BT15 có motor không anh, em có con driver Kavo không nhớ mã chạy được 3000Hz 16A nè anh, đựa em test thử ngon không.

Thanks.

----------

Hinomaru Tech

----------


## Nam CNC

BT 15 khong có động cơ kéo , nguyên bản nó kéo bằng con Super BL sanyo 24K rpm.

Ngoài ông Hưng có 2 con AC servo  15Krpm , mà chưa biết cách cho nó chạy hehehe.

----------

Hinomaru Tech

----------


## nhatson

> BT 15 khong có động cơ kéo , nguyên bản nó kéo bằng con Super BL sanyo 24K rpm.
> 
> Ngoài ông Hưng có 2 con AC servo  15Krpm , mà chưa biết cách cho nó chạy hehehe.


Delta C2000 của Hiệp chắc chạy được  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Vậy thì kêu Hiệp ăn mày đưa test , nếu ok quất 2 con kia về kéo BT15 hơi đỉnh á... sẵn đòi con spindle ATC shioh về , nó xài hại spindle lắm .

À cái drive điều khiền con spindle kia tới đâu rồi , em nó chạy ghê lắm.... làm nhanh đi mà , năn nỉ , biết đâu làm cho mấy em AC servo nó chạy được thì chú giàu to.

----------


## Hinomaru Tech

> Đo kiểu này mà bảo sai số 2 phần trăm,quá nể


Em thường đo nhanh thế để nhận hàng thôi bác, chứ lấy panme đo lỗ ra đo từng chi tiết (mỗi lần nhận hàng tầm 100 chi tiết) chắc mấy đơn vị gia công cho em nghỉ chơi với em mất.

Thường bên em đóng pin với bush vào lỗ H7 nên tầm đấy em chấp nhận. 




> À bác Hinomaru thích thì tui lấy cái đầu BT15 dùng bạc đạn ceramic bán cho ông xài , chế chi cho mệt , cái đó chạy 24Krpm thoải mái nha , runout dưới 0.005 tại chén côn , giờ hết nhu cầu vất xó sét nghẹt bên ngoài hohohohoho.


Bác Nam cho em ít thông số cái BT15 với, em đang có một mớ ER20 không biết dùng lại được không. (Mã hiệu, hãng sản xuất em tự google cũng được ạ)

Bác có motor kéo thì cho em giá luôn cũng được.

Thanks bác.

----------


## Hinomaru Tech

> vấn đề gá lắp dao thôi thì có giải pháp này, lão nam có tích trữ, hãy túm lấy lão


Bác Nam hay bác NhatSon còn thừa món này để lại em 1 cái nhé, nhìn kết luôn ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

có dư nhưng có kế hoạch cho nó , giá thương mại em nó là 6 tr cho 1 đầu kẹp chuẩn ER20 , kẹp lổ cố định phi 12 mm , muốn kẹp nhỏ hơn thì bạn tìm mua các collet dạng thẳng phi ngoài 12 , phi trong tùy theo cán dao nha.

Hàng này của Thụy Điển , mới được tung ra thị trường cuối năm 2016 , nó giúp mình kẹp nhanh hơn , set cao độ dao sẵn trước bằng vòng nhựa , chỉnh được độ runout thấp nhất bằng độ runout chén côn ( kiểu cũ còn phụ thuộc vào collet và nut ER ) , được cân bằng ở 25Krpm rồi không lo rung lắc , siết ốc hết ren là xong.

Nói nhiêu đó thôi , nói nữa mắc công lố , nói chung tay sờ túi trước khi enter hehehe.

----------

Hinomaru Tech

----------


## Ga con

> BT 15 khong có động cơ kéo , nguyên bản nó kéo bằng con Super BL sanyo 24K rpm.
> 
> Ngoài ông Hưng có 2 con AC servo  15Krpm , mà chưa biết cách cho nó chạy hehehe.


AC servo to không anh, của hãng nào thế anh.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

> Em thường đo nhanh thế để nhận hàng thôi bác, chứ lấy panme đo lỗ ra đo từng chi tiết (mỗi lần nhận hàng tầm 100 chi tiết) chắc mấy đơn vị gia công cho em nghỉ chơi với em mất.
> 
> Thường bên em đóng pin với bush vào lỗ H7 nên tầm đấy em chấp nhận. 
> 
> 
> 
> Bác Nam cho em ít thông số cái BT15 với, em đang có một mớ ER20 không biết dùng lại được không. (Mã hiệu, hãng sản xuất em tự google cũng được ạ)
> 
> Bác có motor kéo thì cho em giá luôn cũng được.
> ...


Bác có cán BT15-ER20 không cho em giá với, em cũng đang kiếm loại này, taobao giá cũng chát ngằm, hic.

Thật tình không phải em bắt bẻ đâu, nhưng xem hình bác đo với giải thích của bác thì em thấy...tréo ngoe, vì dung sai lỗ H7 là lắp trung gian -> lỏng, dung sai với cỡ lỗ của bác là 0-+0.018, nhưng đo ra kết quả dung sai lại -0.02mm nên bị out ròi ạ.

Thanks.

----------


## Hinomaru Tech

> Bác có cán BT15-ER20 không cho em giá với, em cũng đang kiếm loại này, taobao giá cũng chát ngằm, hic.
> 
> Thật tình không phải em bắt bẻ đâu, nhưng xem hình bác đo với giải thích của bác thì em thấy...tréo ngoe, vì dung sai lỗ H7 là lắp trung gian -> lỏng, dung sai với cỡ lỗ của bác là 0-+0.018, nhưng đo ra kết quả dung sai lại -0.02mm nên bị out ròi ạ.
> 
> Thanks.


Em đang kiếm cán BT15 er20 để ngắm nghía con pín của bác Nam mà chưa tìm được (Lục tung cả misumi lên rồi)  :Big Grin: 

Cái trên là em phay thử khi vừa lắp xong đã căn chỉnh gì đâu, ảnh cũng không phải sản phẩm, đo nhanh nó được như thế thì thấy có vẻ tạm được so với nhu cầu của em.
Các bác cứ phang thoải mái em tiếp thu mà. Bác nhầm tưởng đấy là sản phẩm nên thấy không hợp lý là chuẩn rồi. 
Lỗ H7 phi 12 trở xuống em dùng mũi reamer chứ không phay để làm H7 thế đâu (Làm liều thì cũng phải dùng Endmill ạ).

----------

Ga con

----------


## Hinomaru Tech

> có dư nhưng có kế hoạch cho nó , giá thương mại em nó là 6 tr cho 1 đầu kẹp chuẩn ER20 , kẹp lổ cố định phi 12 mm , muốn kẹp nhỏ hơn thì bạn tìm mua các collet dạng thẳng phi ngoài 12 , phi trong tùy theo cán dao nha.
> 
> Hàng này của Thụy Điển , mới được tung ra thị trường cuối năm 2016 , nó giúp mình kẹp nhanh hơn , set cao độ dao sẵn trước bằng vòng nhựa , chỉnh được độ runout thấp nhất bằng độ runout chén côn ( kiểu cũ còn phụ thuộc vào collet và nut ER ) , được cân bằng ở 25Krpm rồi không lo rung lắc , siết ốc hết ren là xong.
> 
> Nói nhiêu đó thôi , nói nữa mắc công lố , nói chung tay sờ túi trước khi enter hehehe.


Bác để cho em 1 con nhé, địa chỉ em liên lạc sau. Shop mình giao dịch thế nào hả bác? Ship Hà nội ạ.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

ui trời , ông này chịu chơi ta ... ngàn like cho bác.... em sẽ gửi thông tin cụ thể sau nha , công việc dí em quá.


Ga con , 2 con đó chắc tầm 800-1kw , 1 em của toshiba , dòng AC servo spindle motor , 1 em là super BL sanyo denki cũng AC servo spindle motor , ngoài đó test với mấy loại biến tần rồi mà chưa chạy. Nè làm cho nó chạy rồi thì chỉ mua được 1 em thôi nhé , 1 em cho tui làm đầu kéo con BT15 chơi. À con BT15 thì có em fanuc 8000rpm , 1.1kw rồi , 4 cực , kéo lắm 500hz thì được 15krpm , bạc đạn em nó tầm 6203 , nên 15 krpm chắc ok.

----------

Ga con

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> ui trời , ông này chịu chơi ta ... ngàn like cho bác.... em sẽ gửi thông tin cụ thể sau nha , công việc dí em quá.
> 
> 
> Ga con , 2 con đó chắc tầm 800-1kw , 1 em của toshiba , dòng AC servo spindle motor , 1 em là super BL sanyo denki cũng AC servo spindle motor , ngoài đó test với mấy loại biến tần rồi mà chưa chạy. Nè làm cho nó chạy rồi thì chỉ mua được 1 em thôi nhé , 1 em cho tui làm đầu kéo con BT15 chơi. À con BT15 thì có em fanuc 8000rpm , 1.1kw rồi , 4 cực , kéo lắm 500hz thì được 15krpm , bạc đạn em nó tầm 6203 , nên 15 krpm chắc ok.


Huhu. Sao nghe anh nói khiển mấy con đầu kéo fanuc này dễ zạ. Có gì a chỉ giáo em với. E dốt món này. Ahuhu.

----------


## Nam CNC

con fanuc bốn cực không đồng bộ mà chú , đấu vào biến tần chạy tóe khói .... làm gì dữ vậy chú Minh dâm tặc .

----------


## cuongmay

Con sanyo denki trục chính máy brother dùng yaskawa v1000 kéo tốt  mà các cụ . Chọn chế độ open loop rồi mò thông số cho nó auto tuning.

----------


## QuyND

> Máy em gia công nhôm đo thước điện tử không sai vạch nào, mà khách nhờ gia công mấy cục SKD11 chưa tôi mềm xèo dung sai 5%mm mấy anh em khóc lên khóc xuống, hic.
> Đính kèm 58165
> Đính kèm 58166
> Đính kèm 58167
> 
> Món này chắc anh Nam quen nè, hôm qua nhờ anh mài mấy cái mũi khoan 0.8mm đó anh .
> 
> Thứ 1 là đo thước đó chưa chắc đúng, thứ 2 nữa là đo 0.02mm thì dung sai có thể là gấp đôi nó tức là 0.04mm.
> 
> ...


Em cũng bị cái tình trạng này, mà không biết em với bác có phải giống nhau không. Thường thì em chạy mấy pass ăn tinh lại ăn sâu 3~4mm trở lên, dày cỡ 0,1mm là bị oằn dao. Chắc tại em chạy con dao  4 ly. Để khắc phục tình trạng này thì pass tinh em cho chạy ramp xuống từ từ. Cũng giảm được kha khá, sai số còn tằm dưới 0,02mm, có khi không nhảy vạch nào :P.

----------


## Ga con

Cái chi tiết của em nó khó do nhỏ quá + khó gá đặt, họ cắt dây rồi e về rà chạy tinh lại thôi nhưng do không đều nên làm có mấy cái mà mà muốn chết.
Bác Quynd ăn dao D4 sâu 4mm là mới có 1D, step over 0.1mm cũng mới 2,5%D à, thông số khá thấp nên nếu vẫn bị oằn dao bác giảm Vc bằng cách giảm S xuống. Cũng có thể do dao bác me dài quá nên bị yếu.

@anh Cuongmay: khó nhai lắm anh, mấy con đó thuộc loại dòng cao, phải có driver hoặc biến tần điều khiển dòng (do dòng trên từng xung PWM như kiểu driver brushless) nó mới chạy nổi, còn không biến tần phải công suất rất lớn mới chịu nổi mấy con này. Hôm vừa rồi em lấy con của Minhdt về test, Toshiba RA 1,5kw, 4P, 6.000rpm max, đo L có 1.5mH (đo wire - wire, không biết bên trong nó đấu kiểm gì, nếu đấu sao thì L mỗi cuộn còn có 0.75mH, đấu tam giác thì L 1mH), R thì bình thường cỡ 0.5Ohm, => nếu cho biến tần chạy carirer frequency 2khz thì tổng Z ~ 18 Ohm, dòng biến tần vừa nhích 1 cái là khoãng 29-30A nên nó báo lỗi ngay không lên được. Mấy con này có chạy dòng biến tần TQ Invt Goodrive GD35 là ngon (cũng chỉ lên được 400Hz max), còn C2000 Delta thì em chưa có nên chưa thử.

@minhdt: chạy được khác chạy ngon nhen, chạy được thì cứ chỉnh F với V cho đủ là nó chạy, còn nóng hay yếu thì tính sau. Mấy con này chạy mù không hồi tiếp chỉ khai thác ngon lắm được 4-50% khả năng nó thôi, phương án ngon hơn chút là kiếm con biến tần đời mới chạy openloop vector nâng được hiệu suất lên cỡ 7-80%, còn muốn full 100% như hãng thì phải kiếm đồ chơi có hồi tiếp thôi.

@ anh Nam: để em ghé xem thử, nhưng dòng nhỏ cỡ 1kw mà không có quạt thì hơi ngại. Con toshiba thì hơi chua do nó xài resolver, mà mấy cái driver ở nhà không biết chạy max nhiêu rpm.

Thanks.

----------

QuyND

----------


## Hinomaru Tech

> ui trời , ông này chịu chơi ta ... ngàn like cho bác.... em sẽ gửi thông tin cụ thể sau nha , công việc dí em quá.


Có thông tin bác mail cho em theo địa chỉ [info@hinomaru-vn.com] ạ.
Em sợ bác nhắn trên này em không đọc được lại cảnh cáo em bẻ gạch thì oan cho em.
Thanks bác.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## trongnghia091

> 3 bộ đó tháo ra chuẩn bị làm đầu máy taro tự động đó nha , thấy nó không chính xác vị trí lắm , ghét DIY cho taro luôn cho sang chảnh.
> 
> À bác Hinomaru thích thì tui lấy cái đầu BT15 dùng bạc đạn ceramic bán cho ông xài , chế chi cho mệt , cái đó chạy 24Krpm thoải mái nha , runout dưới 0.005 tại chén côn , giờ hết nhu cầu vất xó sét nghẹt bên ngoài hohohohoho.
> 
> 
> Thớt này bán hàng nghệ sĩ lắm , cứ bàn thảo vô tư , hôm nào bắt đèn sáng choang khoe cái máy màu xanh chạy đồng thau chơi. Cái khung đó mấy anh japan làm , hàng mới 100% , mới có test mẫu thôi , nhưng tháo ra làm lại mới thấy nó cũng chỉ là bán chuyên nghiệp , tạm ổn.


em đang có 1 con chạy đầu BT15 không biết có thể lấp bộ này của bác nam vào được không , nếu được cũng muốn giao lưu với bác nam 1 phát

----------


## Hinomaru Tech

Em này có hàng chưa bác Nam ới ời...

Con spindle BT15 của bác chạy SS400 F tầm 100 có ổn không bác? Xơi ngọt thì bác cho em xin giá nhé.

Sorry vì làm phiền bác lúc bận rộn, hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

xin lỗi bác hinomaru nha , cái đầu ER 20 thủy lực thì gắn vào con precise SC 100 xài rồi , không bán đâu bác ơi , còn 1 đầu ER25 thủy lực bác thích thì em để giá vốn lại cho bác ngâm cứu nha. 6tr , y chang như hình nhưng size lớn hơn.


Đầu BT 15 của em dạng độc lập , xài ceramic nên dành cho tua cao , giờ bác hỏi quay 400 rpm cắt F100 được không thì tội em nó quá , cắt được chứ , quan trọng bác cắt vật liệu gì ? dao bao nhiêu mm ? em nó chỉ là đầu cắt thay dao thôi chứ nó không có phải là built-in nhé , em có 1 bộ clip kẹp cho nó , có 1 em 1.1kw 8000rpm fanuc đi theo , có khớp nối tốc độ cao nguyên zin , thích thì lôi em 1.5Kw 24Krpm china kéo luôn , vô tư cho phay và khắc kim loại luôn nha.

Giờ bác hỏi giá em biết chết liền , em mua giá rất cao , mà cất lâu quá nó tàn phai nhan sắc còn công dụng là y nguyên, bác thật sự thích , tìm hiểu kỹ để xài thì bác mua em mới bán , lúc đó em tính toán phù hợp cho bác xài chứ giờ nó nằm ở kho diện quay tay ... lâu lâu quay 1 phát cho nó đỡ tủi.( giờ em toàn spindle xịn hết chơi kiểu cổ điển rồi ạ )

----------


## hung1706

Có khi anh DIY nguyên bộ xong up lên là đi ngay 1 nốt nhạc chứ giờ kêu chế cháo thì em là em cũng ngại ngùng lắm (làm biếng 100%) haha

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Hinomaru Tech

> xin lỗi bác hinomaru nha , cái đầu ER 20 thủy lực thì gắn vào con precise SC 100 xài rồi , không bán đâu bác ơi , còn 1 đầu ER25 thủy lực bác thích thì em để giá vốn lại cho bác ngâm cứu nha. 6tr , y chang như hình nhưng size lớn hơn.
> 
> 
> Đầu BT 15 của em dạng độc lập , xài ceramic nên dành cho tua cao , giờ bác hỏi quay 400 rpm cắt F100 được không thì tội em nó quá , cắt được chứ , quan trọng bác cắt vật liệu gì ? dao bao nhiêu mm ? em nó chỉ là đầu cắt thay dao thôi chứ nó không có phải là built-in nhé , em có 1 bộ clip kẹp cho nó , có 1 em 1.1kw 8000rpm fanuc đi theo , có khớp nối tốc độ cao nguyên zin , thích thì lôi em 1.5Kw 24Krpm china kéo luôn , vô tư cho phay và khắc kim loại luôn nha.
> 
> Giờ bác hỏi giá em biết chết liền , em mua giá rất cao , mà cất lâu quá nó tàn phai nhan sắc còn công dụng là y nguyên, bác thật sự thích , tìm hiểu kỹ để xài thì bác mua em mới bán , lúc đó em tính toán phù hợp cho bác xài chứ giờ nó nằm ở kho diện quay tay ... lâu lâu quay 1 phát cho nó đỡ tủi.( giờ em toàn spindle xịn hết chơi kiểu cổ điển rồi ạ )


Thank bác,
ER25 thì em ko dùng được rồi, hic..hic.. 

Ý em không phải tốc độ vòng quay S400 mà là cắt vật liệu SS400 (thép cơ khí thông dụng ý ạ). 

Lúc nào rảnh bác DIY em nó cho đỡ chật kho bác ạ  :Smile:  . 

Thanks bác.

----------


## Ga con

Nếu bác chuyên thép, nên kiếm 1 con tốc độ không cao nhưng khỏe + cứng, không nên dùng các dòng cao tốc này. Cao tốc cắt cũng được nhưng dao phải xịn, và chế độ cắt nhẹ, lấy tốc độ bù độ khỏe, và không phải con này ăn sắt cũng ngon.

Cần thì túm váy chủ shop nhờ ổng tìm cho.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

------ 2 con spindle shinoh japan cùi bắp cho gỗ.

--nặng tầm 25kg , full gang body
--3 pha 200V AC , 60hz , 3300rpm , 3Kw 
--Sử dụng bạc đạn 6xxx chuyên cho gỗ thôi nha.
-- Đầu kẹp dao yukiwa 16mm , muốn chuyển cán nhỏ hơn thì mua collet thẳng C16 china hạ bậc dễ dàng ( mỗi cái tầm 90K )
-- Do em nó nguyên bản chỉ gá mũi khoan để khoan hay gá dao gỗ to to để phay mộng miếc gì đó nên độ runout hơi kém 1 chút , nên không thể dùng để phay kim loại nha , nếu ai làm đồ gỗ nội thất hay muốn phay phá thô gì đó thì cứ mua về phang hen ,tuyệt vời.

-- Đã test thực tế em nó êm ái ở 60hz , gió rất mát , buồn cho lên 150Hz em nó gió thổi ào ào ( 150hz mà vẫn 200V biến tần nha ) , lên 150hz thì em nó lết nhẹ trên sàn , do nó có khoan lổ trên cốt gá dao để làm chốt chặn thay dao mà chỉ có 1 phía thôi , ai muốn êm về tự khoan 1 lổ đối xứng thì em nó sẽ đứng im liền.

Chú ý đọc kĩ dữ liệu em viết trước khi quyết định nha , mà em nó phù hợp nhất cho mấy anh bên ngành nội thất gỗ thôi , ai đó muốn làm phay mộng thì ôm liền khỏi nghĩ


Giá cho 1 em spindle như em động cơ thường 2nd :    3 tr/1 em  chưa bao gồm ship viettel , mua cả 2 em được bớt chút chút cho vui.












2 em này hãng nó làm như vậy nha chứ em không đủ trình làm đâu , mua sao về giữ nguyên như vậy . Ai thấy hợp thì hú em

Nam 0908415648

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Ai chụp cho a mà đẹp thế. Em nhớ anh gà quả này lắm mà. :V

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

Gà cái búa , chụp bằng iphone thôi nhá .


--------Tiếp theo 6 bộ combo của hãng Star germany được sản xuất tại Korea

-- Full nhôm , xài 2 ray trượt riêng , visme bi riêng.

1-- Bộ nhỏ dài tầm 800 , ngang 110 , cao 60
-- 2 ray 15 , 4 rãnh bi bên hông, 4 block trượt
-- visme bi phi 16 , ren 5mm 
-- Hành trình 530mm
--cả bộ hãng làm , nhôm nguyên cây không lắp ghép , cực kì kín bụi 

2-- Bộ lớn dài tầm 800 , ngang 145 , cao tầm 70
-- 2 ray 20 , 4 rãnh bi bên hông , 4 block trượt
-- Visme bi phi 20 , ren 10
-- Hành trình 490mm.
-- Cả bộ full nhôm không lắp ghép


Hình ảnh thay lời muốn nói.











---- combo rất ok cho bác nào muôn lên máy phay double Y gantry kim loại màu , gỗ cũng chơi luôn , em nó có kết cấu rất gọn , dể bố trí cho việc chế tạo 1 em mini gọn nhẹ.
---- Chất lượng cực kì ok , dự định giữ lại ráp máy , nhưng do nhiều đồ quá nên tẩu tán kiếm lời chút đỉnh nha.

Hàng ngon giá tương xứng nha , xin các bác đừng chém trong thớt em chi tội

CHú ý , chỉ bán theo 3 bộ. 

-- 3 bộ nhỏ giá 7 Tr , chưa bao gồm ship Viettel
-- 2 bộ nhỏ và 1 bộ lớn giá 8 tr chưa bao gồm ship Viettel

còn thiếu bộ Z mini thì các bác tự xử nha , em ráp cũng ok lắm nhưng mỗi tội combo mình ráp có chi phí còn cao hơn cả combo hãng nước ngoài nó làm hehehehe ( giá 2nd mà ) giá mới của những bộ trên thì có bác gì đó bán hàng Star trong thớt mình biết đó , nghe đâu trên ngàn USD cho mỗi 1 bộ mini đó nha.


Xíu nữa quên , Nam 0908415648.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Tuanlm

> Gà cái búa , chụp bằng iphone thôi nhá .
> 
> 
> --------
> 
> Xíu nữa quên , Nam 0908415648.


ủa ủa. Bữa nay Maria Lúa biết xài IPHONE rồi ah

----------

Gamo

----------


## hatien

hàng đẹp quá

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

cái này thì công nhận chụp xấu nè. ngoài thì đẹp biết bao sao qua tay anh cái nó xấu quá ta.:V 
Cơ mà nay vợ sắm cho ai phôn rồi hả anh. Ngon nha.:V

----------


## Nam CNC

mày cứ quậy quài , tao đành lòng đem hàng ngon ra bán trả nợ nha chưa ... liệu đi đó nha.

----------


## Caychevoi

Mấy bộ combo ht dc tối đa bn vậy anh

----------


## Nam CNC

Hành trình bộ nhỏ là 530mm, bộ lớn là 490mm 

Ở nhà đang có bộ Z mini , ray 15 con lăn , visme 12-05 C3 , hành trình 130mm , bạn nào thích thì mua kèm theo nha... Giá gắn vào combo là 2tr.

----------


## Echip

> ----- Spindle TAC Giken .
> 
> --Thân full nhôm , chổ đỡ cặp bạc đạn đầu được đóng ống thép để tăng độ cứng vững chống rung động gây biến dạng vào thân nhôm
> -- xử dụng 4 bạc đạn cao tốc , 7005C x2  , 7002C x2 , bạc đạn zin theo spindle , còn rất mới , quay êm , mượt
> -- 2,2kw , 17k rpm , 3 pha 200V
> -- Xử dụng collet hãng NT , hiện tại đi kèm collet gá 6mm
> -- Nặng tầm 10kg
> -- Đấu điện xài 3 pha 200 hay 3 pha 380VAC đều được
> 
> ...


con này còn không a Nam, e lấy con này nha

----------


## Echip

> ----- Spindle TAC Giken .
> 
> --Thân full nhôm , chổ đỡ cặp bạc đạn đầu được đóng ống thép để tăng độ cứng vững chống rung động gây biến dạng vào thân nhôm
> -- xử dụng 4 bạc đạn cao tốc , 7005C x2  , 7002C x2 , bạc đạn zin theo spindle , còn rất mới , quay êm , mượt
> -- 2,2kw , 17k rpm , 3 pha 200V
> -- Xử dụng collet hãng NT , hiện tại đi kèm collet gá 6mm
> -- Nặng tầm 10kg
> -- Đấu điện xài 3 pha 200 hay 3 pha 380VAC đều được
> 
> ...


Con này còn không a Nam, cho e lấy con này nha

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Bán mất tiêu lâu lắm rồi.

----------


## Gamo

Test hàng cho mày đây

----------

khoa.address, Nam CNC

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Test hàng cho mày đây


Trong cái hộp đó có thứ gì trong đó bác gamo, có quay theo độ hay theo vòng được không? Hay là chỉ bấm nút là quay?

----------

puskinu

----------


## ktshung

> Trong cái hộp đó có thứ gì trong đó bác gamo, có quay theo độ hay theo vòng được không? Hay là chỉ bấm nút là quay?


em có mấy cục quay tay đây, bác cần ko em tặng bác 1 cục, khỏi hỏi lão gà, lão ấy chảnh lắm nhờ 3 năm ko làm đâu

----------


## Gamo

Ui, bác kts đẹp giai, tặng em 1 cục quay tay đi :x :x :x
Làm mấy cái quỷ này, của 1 đồng, công 1 nén; đi xin lão KTS cái quay tay cơ còn có lý hơn  :Wink: 




> Trong cái hộp đó có thứ gì trong đó bác gamo, có quay theo độ hay theo vòng được không? Hay là chỉ bấm nút là quay?


Nó chỉ là mạch phát xung cho vui thôi bác, muốn quay theo độ hay theo vòng thì kiếm con Arduino thôi

Mạch phát xung thì đây, có màn hình LCD đàng hoàng, nghèo thì cứ 555/CD4047 mà xử thôi
http://www.dientudat.com/mach-dieu-c...m-hien-thi-lcd
http://www.dientudat.com/mach-tao-xung-ne555

----------

khoa.address

----------


## ktshung

Thanhcuongquynhon cho anh địa chỉ anh gửi tặng e một cục, đặt lão Gà lão chém khiếp lắm

----------

katerman

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> em có mấy cục quay tay đây, bác cần ko em tặng bác 1 cục, khỏi hỏi lão gà, lão ấy chảnh lắm nhờ 3 năm ko làm đâu


Ui, cảm ơn Bác Hưng. Để Em tìm cái dự ớn gì đó rồi Em xin sau, chứ giờ cũng chưa biết làm gì với nó đây.

----------


## RedDove

Chúc anh đắt khách, em đánh dấu cái ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

> Gà cái búa , chụp bằng iphone thôi nhá .
> 
> 
> --------Tiếp theo 6 bộ combo của hãng Star germany được sản xuất tại Korea
> 
> -- Full nhôm , xài 2 ray trượt riêng , visme bi riêng.
> 
> 1-- Bộ nhỏ dài tầm 800 , ngang 110 , cao 60
> -- 2 ray 15 , 4 rãnh bi bên hông, 4 block trượt
> ...


---3 bộ nhỏ đã bán từ lâu , nay cần xèng em bán 3 bộ còn lại gồm 2 nhỏ 1 to giá vốn luôn cho anh em nha , 3 bộ *6tr* , ưu tiên đến nhà chở đi , ở tỉnh xa thì các bác chịu ship Viettel nha

combo quá ngon cho 1 em router double Y .

----------


## Nam CNC

3 bộ đã bán.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

chốt chốt.

----------

Nam CNC, Tuấn

----------


## tuãn958v

> Mục mua bán này từ bây giờ sẽ là trang duy nhất bán hàng của Nam cnc , sẽ cập nhật hàng hóa vào trang đầu tiên để tiện theo dõi 
> 
> **** Hàng còn hình còn , mất hình mất hàng ...quên hàng đã bán hoặc không muốn bán nữa...hehehe.
> 
> 
> 1--- Combo KR30 của hãng THK
> 
> - bản rộng 60 dài , dài tầm 480mm
> - hành trình 230mm , visme bi phi 10mm, ren 10mm
> ...


trungtamnghiencuuthucpham.vn" 
http://vesinhcongnghiepbautroi.com/ công ty vệ sinh công nghiệp tphcm vệ sinh công nghiệp tphcm

----------


## Nam CNC

tiếp tục hàng hóa giáng sinh.

 4 bộ combo XY full gang hành trình 120x120mm.

--Kết cấu nhỏ gọn full gang
--ray con lăn áp má , chỉnh được lực ép tăng độ cứng vững ( thôi cứ để zin cho lành nếu không biết căng _
-- Vuông góc chuẩn theo hãng sản xuất THK
-- Visme bi phi 10 ren 4mm của hãng THK, loại cấp chính xác cao tương đương C3 của NSK.
-- mặt bích động cơ size 60 , đang dùng động cơ bước 5 pha , các bạn thích thì cứ 5pha vexta , alpha , ezi servo.
-- Nhìn là mê , nhìn là đẻ ra dự án liền.

Giá 1 bộ giá 3 tr , ship thì tính thêm 200K cho ship thường Viẹttel , ai mua hết 4 bộ thì tính 10 tr chẵn nha , ship cộng 500K luôn giúp em.

chú ý , ai mua trước cứ lấy bộ mình thích , còn sau cùng thì dính bộ mất động cơ bước ráng chịu , em không chịu trách nhiệm. Những bộ này đã test , chưa rơ gì hết nha, cực êm, cực mượt.
















Nam 0908415648.

----------


## khoa.address

Kiếm cây KR46 làm trục Z là có con máy C siêu nhỏ gọn luôn. Nhìn đã quá!

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

không đã không đã anh. Anh nam bán kiếm xèng tiêu tết à. tết vợ ko thưởng nên bán kiếm tiền tiêu vặt.:V

----------


## Mới CNC

Có bộ HT tầm 220×220 thì đẹp quá.

----------


## Nam CNC

có 1 bộ xy hành trình full 220mm , ray áp má con lăn , visme phi 10 ren 4 , C3 , nhưng giá cao lắm bạn ơi  , em để dành làm Z cho bộ xy trên, chuyên đồ mini chính xác .

2 bộ đã ra đi rồi nha , giờ còn 2 bộ nhưng em sẽ lôi bộ 220mm ra làm Z bán thành combo XYZ cho bác nào muốn có em C mi nhon chính xác cao .... nhưng giá thì không rẻ.

----------


## nvhuan

Bác có đấu trục mặt bích như này ko vậy. trục phi 22mm

----------


## dangthiencam

Combo x,y trên liệu làm máy chuyên chạy chi tiết chính xác cho đồng hồ có ổn không hả bác ơi? Em đang tính lên 1 em, nhờ bác tư vấn giúp

----------


## Nam CNC

combo trên đang có cấp chính xác C3 , độ chính xác vị trí và lặp lại <0.01 mm , việc bạn xài nó làm nên máy và gia công chính xác thì còn nhiều thứ bạn ráp chung với nó , tùy thuộc vào phương pháp và kinh nghiệm gia công nữa. Combo này nó mới chỉ là 1 phần trong nhiều phần thôi bạn

----------


## Nam CNC

Hôm nay buồn lôi spindle to ra khoe và bán chơi.

---Em nó nặng tầm 30-35kg , thân nhôm , 2 ụ bạc đạn bằng thép .
---Điện 3 pha 220, công suất 7.5kw
---Sử dụng 4 bạc đạn ceramic  7010C p4 SKF , speed tối đa tầm 15Krpm ( theo các con cùng size thì nó 18Krpm ) nhưng để lâu dài nên chỉ dám 12Krpm liên tục , 15Krpm thời gian ngắn thì ok
---Xài chuẩn HSK 50 ( loại không có ngàm ) chuẩn này thì cứ HSK 50 nào cũng xài được hết không khó khăn như HSK 50A cần phải có ngàm 
---Gốc em nó dùng trên máy chạy gỗ , nhưng uy lực cực mạnh phay kim loại nhẹ nhàng , phay sắt nhẹ nhàng thì ok , đừng ăn bạo lực như mấy con trên máy công nghiệp chuyên kim loại.
--- Giải nhiệt bằng gió ở quạt phía đuôi , có đường thay dao bằng khí , đường hồi ben , đường khí xuyên tâm khi thay dao , có air seal bảo vệ bạc đạn phía đầu.
--- Dây điện thì 3 dây động lực , 2 dây quạt , 2 dây của cảm biến vị trí xác định ben đạp dao , 1 dây cảm biến nhiệt độ.

Nói chung em nó quá dữ cho 1 con máy phay tầm trung , ai đang có dự án gì thì mau hốt nha , HSK giờ không hiếm nữa , hàng 2nd japan cũng nhiều , mua mới china thì cứ tra 1 phát là nhiều công ty tại VN bán , giá không mắc hơn BT30 nhiều đâu ạ.

Chuẩn HSK 50 tương đương về lực hoặc hơn Iso30 ( loại đời mới nên nhiều ưu điểm hơn )













----- Còn cái đuôi chụp lại nữa nhưng nó vướng mấy cái co khí nén , ai quan tâm mua em sẽ ráp và làm lại giúp cho hoàn chỉnh ạ , chụp hình em chụp như vậy cho nó dữ.

thông tin nhiêu đó tượng trưng , ai quan tâm hỏi thêm em sẽ giải đáp sau.


Giá 18 tr gồm spindle và 2 đài dao HSK 50 , 1 cái gá bằng collet phi 16 , 1 cái gá dao dạng clock ốc chít vào phi 10mm

Nam 0908415648.

----------


## dungtb

Có con đầu kéo BT30 hoặc BT40 ATC hú em nhé anh Nam

----------


## Nam CNC

con dầu kéo nào fanuc công suất bao nhiêu ? tốc độ ra sao ? cần mắt đọc phía sau không ? có gì nhờ anh em ve chai tìm cho bác.

----------


## garynguyen

Giá quá ngon, cụ nào cần atc thì hốt đi ạ

----------


## dungtb

> con dầu kéo nào fanuc công suất bao nhiêu ? tốc độ ra sao ? cần mắt đọc phía sau không ? có gì nhờ anh em ve chai tìm cho bác.


Đầu cắt BT30 hoặc BT40 ATC bác Nam ơi, dòng kim loại đó

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Con spindle ATC đã xong rồi nha , về tay người quen nên yên tâm.

còn cái khung C germany kern , hành trình 220x180x180 , ray con lăn áp má , full gang thép , nhưng visme bị tháo hết trơn , chỉ còn khung và combo trượt , nặng tầm 120Kg , khung còn gá chuẩn XYZ , chán không làm tiếp , chuyển nhượng lại 5 chai cho bác nào về DIY visme vào chạy tiếp.

 chiều ep úp hình

----------

tiinicat

----------


## QuyND

Được sự nhờ vả của a Nam, nên em đăng hộ anh Nam khung máy song mã THK KR.











Hành trình hiện tại XYZ là: 340x380x190 mm. Hành trình X thì do bị giới hạn bệ sắt bên dưới nên chỉ có 340mm thôi, nếu tháo ra thì lớn hơn chút. Hai mặt bích của trục Z và tám chân kê bằng nhôm, còn lại tất cả bằng thép, kể cả combo THK KR.

Bộ double Y là KR30 bước ren 10, vít me bi phi 13.
Bộ X là SKR46 bước ren 10, vít me bi phi 16.
Còn bộ Z là KR30 bước ren 6, vít me bi phi 10.

Giá: 6230k.

Khung này do dư, để chật chỗ nên ổng ghét ổng bán chứ chưa bị gì cả.

Bác nào thích thì cứ liên hệ trực tiếp với anh Nam: 0908415648

Em xin cám ơn.

----------

